# SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOMIT



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

WWE continues to build toward SummerSlam. I'm looking forward to more developments in the Orton/Reigns and Ambrose/Rollins rivalries. More hype for BROCK/Cena and spotlight on the Stephane/Brie saga! 8*D


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

15 minutes of "Bitch" and "Go to Hell" from Brie Bella tonight unk2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

I really, desperately, want some tag action with Swagger and Jericho. I just really want to see Swagger vs Harper.

Hoping for a good RAW and I'm actually glad Lesnar and Cena aren't supposed to be there. Never really been big on the main event feuds.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

No :brock or :cena on Raw tonight apparently, as we draw ever closer to SummerSlam.

unk2


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Drinking game, errrrbody.

"Bitch"
"WWE App"
"WWE Network"
"WWE 2K15"
"Exclusive Content"


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Parker said:


> Drinking game, errrrbody.
> 
> "Bitch"
> "WWE App"
> ...


:hmm: Guess I am calling in sick to work tomorrow then.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Even Heyman is not going to be there tonight :side: 

Maybe with all this spare time we get to see Slater Gator first time in action on RAW :mark:


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Off topic, could someone link me to the WrestleMania 30 discussion thread? Been searching like a bitch and I still can't find it. :/


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I'll tune in for any Ambrose/Rollins stuff, but most of this week's seems skippable.


----------



## John Cena TheChamp (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

brie mode


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



John Cena TheChamp said:


> brie mode


Brie is going to be stumbling stammering drunk at Raw tonight? I'm down that could be entertaining.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Cant wait.

:vince3


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Spoiler: Tonight's Main Event



Ambrose, Reigns and Jericho vs Wyatt, Orton and Rollins



:banderas


----------



## TheAwesomeMiz. (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

I just want a decent promo or introduction to this new stable with Woods, Big E and Kofi, something to show its actually going to go somewhere....


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Jack Thwagger said:


> I really, desperately, want some tag action with Swagger and Jericho. I just really want to see Swagger vs Harper.
> 
> Hoping for a good RAW and I'm actually glad Lesnar and Cena aren't supposed to be there. Never really been big on the main event feuds.


so........if swagger wrestles for the wwe title some day you won't watch it?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Network plugs.
Roman spearing Randal.
Cena vs. Lesnar video packages since neither of them will be there.
"BETCH!"

Well...at least the main event is gonna be good.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

RAW without Cena or Lesnar, should be interesting. I expect a video package to hype their match for Summerslam.

This mean we'll hopefully get more focus on Ambrose/Rollins and Orton/Reigns, which I'm totally fine with. I'm also looking forward to more Jericho/Wyatt stuff.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Tweener ken said:


> so........if swagger wrestles for the wwe title some day you won't watch it?


Of course I would, but he's not.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



TKOW said:


> No :brock or :cena on Raw tonight apparently, as we draw ever closer to SummerSlam.
> 
> unk2


"omg omg why does Cena have the belt if he's not on Raw every week"


:brock


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Bearodactyl said:


> Spoiler: Tonight's Main Event
> 
> 
> 
> Ambrose, Reigns and Jericho vs Wyatt, Orton and Rollins


:dance:dance

I hope the match actually happens with all six

But, I feel like Cesaro and Swagger should take the place of J and W


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Parker said:


> Drinking game, errrrbody.
> 
> "Bitch"
> "WWE App"
> ...


*Endorsing suicide isn't very nice.*


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

First RAW in probably a year or so I won't have watched live since I've got a job now. No more 1am-4am


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

No Cena, Lesnar or Heyman tonight? That means more screen time for Brie and Steph


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



The Reigns Train said:


> *Endorsing suicide isn't very nice.*


Only suicide if you can't hold your liquor, lightweight :lol (just kidding of course)


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Hope to see some good matches though. Hate that where will be no Lesnar/Cena.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Waffelz said:


> First RAW in probably a year or so I won't have watched live since I've got a job now. No more 1am-4am


It sucks big time. I haven't watched live since Battleground and I was dying at work the next day. 

Hoping for a good bit of Ambrose and Rollins build tonight. Would love an Ambrose promo.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Wait we're THIS close to SS and no Cena/Lesnar!? :shocked:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

No Heyman greatness. :heyman4

No Lesnar or Cena, either (not that I want to see those two hacks), so more time for Stephanie and Brie Bella! 

"You're a bitch". *10 minute loop*

Just fucking shoot me.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Jack Thwagger said:


> I really, desperately, want some tag action with Swagger and Jericho. I just really want to see Swagger vs Harper.
> 
> Hoping for a good RAW and I'm actually glad Lesnar and Cena aren't supposed to be there. Never really been big on the main event feuds.


Didn't watch for a couple of weeks and you probably know that: Does Swagger still feud with Rusev or did they drop that?


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Not really hyped for Summerslam right now. No Heyman/Lesnar/Cena today won't help. Guess we'll get another long ass boring segment with Steph and Brie. I'll skip that shit. In fact, I think I will skip the whole show until the main event.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

RAW better be good tonight and Swagger better be on it. I've had a shit day at work.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Steph and Brie might surprise us all and add a new word to the feud tonight. :draper2


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



MaybeLock said:


> Not really hyped for Summerslam right now. No Heyman/Lesnar/Cena today won't help. Guess we'll get another long ass boring segment with Steph and Brie. I'll skip that shit. In fact, I think I will skip the whole show until the main event.


I'm skipping the entire show 8*D

Well.. I have work.. But I was so going to anyways... :side:


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



LigerJ81 said:


> Steph and Brie might surprise us all and add a new word to the feud tonight. :draper2


betting sites should make wagers on wether the word will be sensored or not.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



LigerJ81 said:


> Steph and Brie might surprise us all and add a new word to the feud tonight. :draper2


Skank, Whore, Crap (though Nikki used that one already), maybe Damn? :draper2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



LigerJ81 said:


> Steph and Brie might surprise us all and add a new word to the feud tonight. :draper2


So many to choose from.

"Bastard", "Ho", "Whore", "Skank", "Floozy", "Jezebel"

This is gonna be the draw for Raw until this feud ends. Tune in every week to see if Brie reads one more degrading word from the dictionary.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Everyone keeps saying "No Heyman tonight either". How do we know this? Is this confirmed?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> So many to choose from.
> 
> "Bastard", "Ho", "Whore", "Skank", "Floozy", "Jezebel"
> 
> This is gonna be the draw for Raw until this feud ends. Tune in every week to see if Brie reads one more degrading word from the dictionary.


Cunt's a good one too.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Man. I'm a sucker for live shows when they aren't that far away. Just bought tickets after I told myself I wouldn't and went to a house show last night. lol Here's hoping it will be a solid show tonight.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> So many to choose from.
> 
> "Bastard", "Ho", "Whore", "Skank", "Floozy", "Jezebel"
> 
> This is gonna be the draw for Raw until this feud ends. Tune in every week to see if Brie reads one more degrading word from the dictionary.


And don't worry she will definitely be sure to scream these words for effect. :jericho2


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



METTY said:


> Everyone keeps saying "No Heyman tonight either". How do we know this? Is this confirmed?


He's a guest on Ariel Helwani's MMA show in New York this afternoon.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

If there is no Lesnar or Cena... how do they expect to build a decent feud. I mean it's only been set for a couple weeks, that gives them 1 Raw show to build their feud... wow good job. It should have build over the summer.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> If there is no Lesnar or Cena... how do they expect to build a decent feud. I mean it's only been set for a couple weeks, that gives them 1 Raw show to build their feud... wow good job. It should have build over the summer.


7 minute video package, including some clips from sit down interviews both did is rumored to be airing tonight on Raw


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> If there is no Lesnar or Cena... how do they expect to build a decent feud. I mean it's only been set for a couple weeks, that gives them 1 Raw show to build their feud... wow good job. It should have build over the summer.


Apparently they've set up pre recorded interviews for both of them. UFC style was the way it was worded. 

This is from some other thread on the main page.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

B-b-but I thought Cena said he would never leave to make a movie.

:rock


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Waffelz said:


> First RAW in probably a year or so I won't have watched live since I've got a job now. No more 1am-4am


As a 2am-5am'er, I feel your pain. But congrats on getting the job! You tell your new boss yet that you're gonna need monday and tuesday - mornings off every four weeks or so? :sansa



JamesCurtis24 said:


> If there is no Lesnar or Cena... how do they expect to build a decent feud. I mean it's only been set for a couple weeks, that gives them 1 Raw show to build their feud... wow good job. It should have build over the summer.


I'm actually pretty ok with it tbh, I don't mind not having Cena on the show, we might still get Heyman, and I was pretty much sold on the feud since I heard "Lesnar for the title". Plus more time for the midcard and divas, which I'm happy about too.. :waffle


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



ShowStopper said:


> B-b-but I thought Cena said he would never leave to make a movie.
> 
> :rock


You should see the hypocritical Cena meme, it's one of my favourite things














































The material for this guy is just ENDLESS. :lmao fpalm


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



ShowStopper said:


> B-b-but I thought Cena said he would never leave to make a movie.
> 
> :rock


At least he won't be gone for over 7 years. :draper2

#BelieveInCena


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



The True Believer said:


> At least he won't be gone for over 7 years. :draper2
> 
> #BelieveInCena


The problem with that is that we all wish he would be.

I love how he used that against Rock. "You abandoned us, and I'm still here for these people", and the fans are just thinking to themselves "FUCK! I wish they could trade places..."


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> The problem with that is that we all wish he would be.


As long as the WWE is trying to make Roman Reigns the face of the company, Cena can stay as long as he wants.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



The True Believer said:


> At least he won't be gone for over 7 years. :draper2
> 
> #BelieveInCena


He might be if his movies were legit, and not straight to the bargain bin trash.

:rock


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



The True Believer said:


> As long as the WWE is trying to make Roman Reigns the face of the company, Cena can stay as long as he wants.


Honestly, it doesn't matter to me. Roman Reigns is going to be insanely heavily pushed whether Cena is there or not. The only thing I'm concerned about is not Roman Reigns becoming the face of WWE, it's Roman Reigns winning the title a single time, in general, and he's going to anyway, with Cena still on the roster. Once he's the WWE Champion, that can never be erased. It makes no difference to me if he wins the title 20 times. If he wins it even once, they've fucked up and the belt has yet another taint on it I didn't need to see.

TBH, I'm going to hate whoever the face of WWE is ANYWAY, if it's not Wyatt, Sandow, Ambrose, or Barrett, so whether it's him or not, I'm not going to be happy.

I'd rather we at least got the relief of no Cena. Cena is not going to hinder him regardless. If anything, Cena is just another massive name for him to beat. Better that he be the face of a company with no star power.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

It's a little disappointing that neither Cena or Lesnar will be on the show tonight, it really does affect the build up to their Summerslam match. Interested to see what happens next in the Ambrose/Rollins feud.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



ShadowKiller said:


> Off topic, could someone link me to the WrestleMania 30 discussion thread? Been searching like a bitch and I still can't find it. :/


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-ppv/1189361-wwe-wrestlemania-xxx-laissez-les-bons-temps-rouler.html


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Ready for another shitty RAW.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



D.M.N. said:


> He's a guest on Ariel Helwani's MMA show in New York this afternoon.


He can't fly out after?


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Hopefully something happens with the Xavier Woods, Kofi Kingston and Big E stable, it seems to have stagnated the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Hopefully something happens with the Xavier Woods, Kofi Kingston and Big E stable, it seems to have stagnated the past couple of weeks.


Yeah hopefully. LOL at people saying they're slowly building them by having them come out and "scout" random wrestlers. C'mon now, a promo wouldn't have killed anyone. Maybe we'll get one tonight.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm going to show you what happens when people steal from me

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Bo would make for a great Evangelical/Censorship character. The polar opposite of Bray.


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

Why do you guys that complain about another shitty Raw even watch it? I'm always excited for some Raw.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Got no work this week so might actually watch this live. Not sure I'll be able to cope though.


----------



## The Big Bratwurst (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Excited to see more developments in The New Nation with Kofi Big E and Xavier Woods


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

The authority starts off RAW for the 248394235th time. Exciting.


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Hope for Dolph-Miz IC strap at SS, be nice to see Bo get a good match too


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Raw Starts

Cole starts rambling incoherently. WWE App, Network zzzzz

Authority comes out. Kane, Reigns and Orton all end up out. Some kind of scuffle ensues and a match is made.

Diva Filler

Fandango crap

Bolieve shite/ Adam Rose mong train

Wyatt/Jericho

The Anti USA halftime show with Rusev

Nation of Jobbers Promo

Diva Filler

Lesnar/Heyman Promo

Main event, where everyone gets speared and Superman Reigns tried to look awesome after repeating the same 5 moves for the 20 minutes.

Lace it with one hour of commercials and we have RAW.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



The Big Bratwurst said:


> Excited to see more developments in The New Nation with Kofi Big E and Xavier Woods


Excited to watch them watch the show from the back.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

No Brock?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*










Goddammit.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



The True Believer said:


> Goddammit.


:lol Aw well. Brie might come out and we might get to hear 'bitch' about 20 times! :cuss:


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Wish I was getting a Lesnar Cena confrontation with these seats I scored last minute lol. Oh well the main event should be dope! 










Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



The True Believer said:


> Goddammit.


And in other news the sun will come out tomorrow.


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

I'd like to see Randy turn on Trips in the opening segment tonight.


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Trips/steph to open the show?
:mark: for DAT TROLLING :mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

The use of profanity on RAW in this day and age was actually really clever, fans had grown so accustomed to not hearing it, that it was all the more special and surprising when a wrestler swore, like when we see blood.

WWE sure stomped that into the ground, huh? Just like they do to everything else that's cool. I can't wait to hear "Bitch" another 600 times tonight. 

Fuckin' yay. Ugh.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



dougfisher_05 said:


> Wish I was getting a Lesnar Cena confrontation with these seats I scored last minute lol. Oh well the main event should be dope!
> http://imgur.com/nO74L3I
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Great seats. Have a great show, buddy!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Triple H and Steph opening RAW, would of been shocked if they wasn't opening tonight :hunter


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



LigerJ81 said:


> Triple H and Steph opening RAW, would of been shocked if they wasn't opening tonight :hunter


That and cena


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> The use of profanity on RAW in this day and age was actually really clever, fans had grown so accustomed to not hearing it, that it was all the more special and surprising when a wrestler swore, like when we see blood.
> 
> WWE sure stomped that into the ground, huh? Just like they do to everything else that's cool. I can't wait to hear "Bitch" another 600 times tonight.
> 
> Fuckin' yay. Ugh.


:cole3 "We're back on Monday Night RAW and ladies and gentlemen, we'd just like to, once again, show you what happened at the beginning of the show. Brie Bella confronted Stephanie McMahon and called her, well in her words, a "bitch". But instead of showing it you once, we'd like to replay this footage over and over again to show just how invested you should be in this awful storyline.

"BITCH!"

:cole3 "And now, with the volume all the way up."

*"BITCH!"*

:cole3 "Slow-mo."

"BIIIIIITTTTTTTCCCCCCCCHHHHHH!"

:cole3 "And finally, on a loop."

"BITCH!" "BITCH!" "BITCH!" "BITCH!" "BITCH!" "BITCH!" "BITCH!" "BITCH!" "BITCH!" "BITCH!"....

:jbl "We're havin' a bitchin' good time on Monday Night Bitch, Maggle!"


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Should be a fun crowd tonight. Hopefully they micd the crowd up real good. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

So Brock and Cena both aren't there?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Cena not at Raw tonight either?


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Good lord Renee young is fine as fuck in person. Jesus fuck. I bout fainted. Lol 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Stardust and Goldust better wrestle tonight :cuss:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Still censoring out the word bitch :hmm:


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

WTF! Someone just walked by in the Pre-show studio with a sheep mask on!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

You have to admit one thing, that slap from Steph was text book! A perfect follow through! looked nearly effortless. Kudos on that.. Kudos on that.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Midnight Rocker said:


> Cena not at Raw tonight either?


Yeah. "Mr. I love this business" is not there.... again.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

10yrs since Orton vs Benoit

Where has time gone


Shit


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



HHHGame78 said:


> Yeah. "Mr. I love this business" is not there.... again.


fpalm


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Um didn't Jericho beat Wyatt
Why are they saying Wyatt is a threat to Jericho?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Hawkke said:


> You have to admit one thing, that slap from Steph was text book! A perfect follow through! looked nearly effortless. Kudos on that.. Kudos on that.


Can't disagree with this.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

*I hope they'll progress that Woods, Kofi, & Big E stable tonight.*


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Anton Chigurh said:


> fpalm


Am I wrong, watch his promo from last week.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Hate to admit it
But that cena promo last week gave me goosebumps


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Lesnar spoke the truth in that snippet :lol


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Brock
WITH THAT SHOOT
:ti


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Yeah, Cena delivered a great promo last week for sure. If he could just lay off the goofiness on a regular basis.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Contract signing bitch! :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



₵A$H®;37752754 said:


> *I hope they'll progress that Woods, Kofi, & Big E stable tonight.*


Same here. I kinda hope Henry joins their faction.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



wkc_23 said:


> Same here. I kinda hope Henry joins their faction.


*Him and Titus would work for me.*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*










So fucking hyped.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

All I hope is that Brie/Steph doesn't close again. Did not enjoy the end of last week.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Rybaxel win or I complain on the internet


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

no cena and lesnar sucks... they better do something with the nation tonight at least.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Big E should complain bout his WWE guh'ment name.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Jack Thwagger said:


> So fucking hyped.


Man these SS graphics are sexy as fuck


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



₵A$H®;37753122 said:


> *Him and Titus would work for me.*


Maybe Titus. He's stuck in this really weird tag team with Heath Slater. I have nothing against Slater but, those two together I just can't click with.


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



HHHGame78 said:


> WTF! Someone just walked by in the Pre-show studio with a sheep mask on!


It's chris benoit


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Townes Van Zandt said:


> Rybaxel win or I complain on the internet


The internet says its here to eat your tears.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



kokepepsi said:


> Man these SS graphics are sexy as fuck


Especially Lana's. :


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Jack Thwagger said:


> So fucking hyped.


Same here! Crowd heat is gonna be awesome!


----------



## imfromchicago (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

LETS GO NEW NATION OF DOMINATION AND RANDY ORTON!!!


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



kokepepsi said:


> Man these SS graphics are sexy as fuck


You mean Lana is sexy as fuck


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Maybe Titus. He's stuck in this really weird tag team with Heath Slater. I have nothing against Slater but, those two together I just can't click with.



Really? I think SlatorGator are really entertaining.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

1 minute until this week's dose of fuckery begins....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

See you guys on the other side guys! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Here we go!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Fluffyjr101 said:


> You mean Lana is sexy as fuck












YAAAASSS.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



kokepepsi said:


> Man these SS graphics are sexy as fuck


:mark:
They look awesome as hell, tbh. Love the flag additions in the background. Hope Swagger/Rusev gets a short promo video at or before SS with similar effects.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Here we go.

:mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

The fuckery begins now.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

"Bitch" RAW Edition Starts!!!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

*Time for Monday Night Raw MAGGLE!* :cole3 :jbl


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Here we go !


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Here we go! Weekly fuckery lezgooooo!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Here we go


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Come on out HHH and tell us how you hate people who bitch on the internet. 
Then tell us to Hashtag out tweets, download the app and the network and do all other social media stuff...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Please don't open with a Reigns promo.


----------



## Skyeborne (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Time for good 'ole Monday Night Nyquil...I mean Raw.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Highly anticipated...good one. Made me laugh.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Recap of what should've ended last weeks show to start


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Close the show with Reigns. No more Brie Bella bullshit....pleasw

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Roman Reigns - Proof that all you need to succeed in life is nice hair


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Getting ready for Monday Night Video Package.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Second biggest PPV of the year coming up in a few weeks, and neither competitor in the main event has been face to face and will not be tonight as they're both absent :cheer

And people wonder why the network is failing.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

I think the show is gonna start with Orton breaking away from HHH/Steph and going on a personal mission against Reigns.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Who is ready for some


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

*Good thing Emma didn't try to steal from Orton :lol*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Amber B said:


> Please don't open with a Reigns promo.


Come on, imagine the duck face, the tepid "Believe that.", the vacant stare. Magic.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I hope they show a WWE 2k15 trailer.


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

How is an RKO through a table supposed to hurt more than an RKO anywhere else?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Brie bella and Steph to close out the show again :lmao


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

riiiippppppleH!


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Roman Reigns


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

King of KINGS!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Behold the King :trips


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

That video :banderas


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

:trips3:trips3:trips3:trips3


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

ON YOUR KNEES, DOG


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

*BAWSE!*


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Orton actually wearing pants!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

YAAAAAAAAAS.
Look at dat group, though.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

"This is what happens when people steal from me !"

Glad Eddie Guerrero never crossed path with orton :rko2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

OH joy a long boring HHH, and Orton promo in coming.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

HOly shit I can't believe Orton is wearing clothes lol


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Kane looks so out of place.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Amber B said:


> Please don't open with a Reigns promo.


They opened with a Reigns promo...


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Steph has some nice legs.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Orton - pants?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

:lmao Kane looks like such the odd man out and Orton is wearing a suit!


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Orton in clothes!


----------



## Skyeborne (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Is this the first time all 5 members of The Authority have been together in the ring?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

My, my Steph that's some nice shorts :lenny


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Orton :mark:

Rollins :mark:


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Orton's wearing a suit?! DAFUQ?! O_O


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

the demon kane :lol:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Orton in a suit? What gives? :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

ORTON IN A SUIT!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Randy in a suit :mark:


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

This just feel so fresh and new.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Opening RAW to that terrible ending to last week's RAW, good move!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Kane looks so goofy in this group.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Steph does not know how to pair her shoes with the rest of her ensemble. Jesus.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Orton actually bothered to get dressed


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Orton pimping


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Steph is clearly going line dancing after Raw.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

:steph :hunter


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Bad For Business said:


> Roman Reigns - Proof that all you need to succeed in life is nice hair


Gotta say, the man does have nice hair though :agree:


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

First WWE Network plug of the night.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lol Orton


Contract signing for the bella match? Are you shitting me WWE???!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

sigh... network plug...


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Triple H selling The Network :HHH2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Later tonight Steph and Brie to sign their "bitching" contract tonight


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Whoring out already.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Wow, Steph pulling out that "McMahon-Helmsely era" attire. :shocked:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Orton in a suit :banderas


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

I really love HHH on the mic, but i hate price quoting in promos...


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

This is pretty much the exact same as The Corporation in 1999, with Kane still being the reluctant red retard hanging out in the background.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Every years its the biggest SS ever and it never is

Btw the WWE knows they are just making people not want to buy the network by saying to buy it over and over again.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Trips with that Vintage Cole plug.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Triple H promo time and a cheap plug to boot :mark:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Steph has such a shitty sense of style

:ti


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

They just can't resist can they? If people want the Network, they'll fucking buy it. Stop forcing it on everyone.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

A network plug within a couple of minutes :lol


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

the WWE NETWORK trolling


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Wow.....:lmao


Wow...:lmao
This is sad :lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

HHH purposely set up this WWE NEtwork promo to get booed but the fans barely give any reaction.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

A fucking network promo really

fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

*SHILL.*


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

WWE network plug :lmao time to drink a shot

:kermit


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

BOW DOWN TO THE
BOW DOWN TO THE KING!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

That Network Plug :trips :vince


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Network is getting booed


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Lol Trips repeating himself


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

The thirst for those Network buys. Damn.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao H plugging the network

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

TRIPLE H :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*8/4 Monday Night Raw*

New tag line for Raw:

LOLBUYWWENETWORK

Is this Raw or QVC?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

#$9.99


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

The desperation. :jordan4


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

FOR JUST 9.99


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Cole is cumming in his pants right now :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Fuckin hell.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

the greatest SS CARD IN THE HISTORY OF HISTORIES!!!

and lol

"you can see it on the wwe network for just 9.99 .. and that's not all"

LOL THAT SOUNDED LIKE A TV INFOMERCIAL

hahahaha

WWE has lost it :dance


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

He keeps plugging it. :lmao


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

RAW is Shopping channel as I said.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

How much is the network again?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

dat pop for Ambrose


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

The King strikes again.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Sounds like a price increase is coming after Summerslam.........


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Bloody hell Hunter, no need to go overboard


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Seth with the heat!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

HHH promoting the network is pathetic, and funny.


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Shove your £9.99 up your arse, I'm streaming it.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

How many plugs are we gonna see? Sheesh.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

TRIPS TROLLLINNNN


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

They annoying the hell outta me.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

*Lesnar to crash the Brie Bella's contract signing and put her in a kimura lock please.*


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

WWE network plugs :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

:vince$


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Girls in cowboy boots is sexy as hell


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

And a second plug :lol

and a third :lmao


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

If you're playing the Raw Drinking Game, I can imagine you're pretty buzzed by now at least.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

THAT'S INTERESTING!!


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

BEAT TH CLOCK WITH AMBROSE AND ROLLINS :mark: :mark:


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

$9.99 guys


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

*NINE NINETY-NINE!*


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Ugh Beat The Clock...

Those always work out well.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Ladder match please.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Damn, I thought it was going to be that Rollins could get the network for 9.99


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Amber B said:


> Fuckin hell.


lol!!! you hearin this shit? you facepalmin right now bae? :


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

*lol I can watch all of that for $0.00*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Ambrose vs Del Rio woo


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

RVD returns!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

That hate for Steph is real


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Steph with dat HEAT!!!


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

wow they actually gave del rio a reaction


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



wkc_23 said:


> TRIPS TROLLLINNNN


We can troll back. When he said 9.99 on the network, Smarks (I'm not one) will reply back saying "Watching on THE STREAM! 

lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Panzer said:


> If you're playing the Raw Drinking Game, I can imagine you're pretty buzzed by now at least.


And it only cost us a 9.99 bottle of jack.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

:lmao that Network push!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

My reaction when when Triple H cuts a promo


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

This plugging of the network comes off as pretty desperate


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Damn Steph :kobedat


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Rollins vs Job van Dam yay


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Stephanie you GOAT :banderas

And dat heat :banderas


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Rollins vs Ambrose in a Network on a pole match, for only 9.99 a month.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

*NINE - NINETYNINE!*

:vince$ :hhh2


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

See if Brie/Steph contract signing is the main event fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Wouldn't it make sense for the Authority to put Rollins against a total can like Zach Ryder?


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

You can watch on a pirate stream for just £0.00 a month


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Those boots :lol


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

I'm glad RVD is back to suck all the excitement out of every midcard feud.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

:clap


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Oh my god, stahp.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

how many folks were fired due to the failure of the network? i didn't renew.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

:lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Steph vs Brie in a Beat My cock match! :mark:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Nobody wants your shitty network.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

it's just... *NINE NINETY NINE*! but WAIT!

that's not all!!

lmfao!! this is comedy gold right here tonight


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Dat pop for Brie. Don't act like people don't care about this.

Dat network shilling.


----------



## My client (May 6, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

So embarrassing.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

That means you're agreeing with her, you fucking morons :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

These plugs

fpalm+:maury=:what?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

The trolls.

The best.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

What a retarded moment to chant YES


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Triple H just made "$9.99" a catchphrase.


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Steph getting that heat.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Waiting for an infinite loop of "$9.99," "WHAT?!" repeat.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

this is not a good opening segment. it seems forced and tacky.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Crowd is stupid as fuck to chant yes to that.......


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Kinda wish Batista would return and face hhh at summerslam.


----------



## Skyeborne (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

If only the audience would have yelled FREE?


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Plug dat network, Trips.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

LOL Steph taking the mic right back out of HHH hands to kill the crowd


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:steph continuing to carry that feud


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Steph and Brie Bella official contract signing in the main event.

_Bitch!!!! See you in court!!!! Brrrrriiiieeeee Moooooooddddeeee!!!_


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

This Network trolling :lol


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Vince got HHH on a leash with the Network plugging.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Brie's gonna be needing some better insurance, for just 9.99 a month.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Fuck me, the sheer levels of beg

... for just $9.99 a month


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

But you can see John Cena vs Brock Lesnar for only $9.99 live on the WWE network!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Steph vs Brie in a Beat My cock match! :mark:


I see what you did there :cheer


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Am I the only one who couldn't care less about Lesnar/Cena?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

*And don't forget, you can watch it all on the WWE Network for $9.99 MAGGLE :cole3 :jbl*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

:lmao Loving the running network joke!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Hahahahah trips with a 5th network plug, holy shit.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Them Cena booooooes LMFAO


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

HHH is trolling the people. He is saying this because the IWC says they plug the Network way too many times.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

At least they have a sense of humor of how big of a failure the Network has been. :lol:


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

this is awful.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

This is kinda sad.


----------



## lita hardy (May 8, 2005)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

9.99!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

*$9.99*


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

This is sad.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

9.99 :trips


----------



## Big Booboos (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

GOAT TRIPS


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

*too bad Jericho didn't come out and say.. "and at this time you can fuck Stephanie McMahon for.... 9.99*


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

the desperation of this company


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Cole getting Jealous cause Triple H is doing his Job :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Nine NINETY NIIIIINE

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Laughing my ass off.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

TRIPLE GOAT!


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

boooooooooooooooooooooring


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

So did Vince get up in HHH's ass to plug the network? The hell is this?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

9.99 :lmao


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Amber B said:


> This is kinda sad.


Not kinda. Its extremely sad


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Amber B said:


> This is kinda sad.


This is just one big commercial. :lol


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

"But wait... there's more." :trips


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Trips really hates us doesn't he hahaha


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

LOL at them putting Reigns/Orton above Cena/Lesnar :lol


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

BUT WAIT

there's more!!!

lmfao this is truly a made-for-tv commercial

wweinfomercial!!!

just NINE NINETY NINE!!


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

#BrieMode and Steph contract signing LIVE ON RAW!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

You get to see Orton in clothes for only... Wait for free on Raw


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

How long until the title of this thread is edited to "FOR ONLY $9.99!"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

this is like the worlds worst tv-shop commercial.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

More HHH IWC trollin', dat Haitch.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Wait they make the Orton vs reigns more important then the championship match... Fuck reigns 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

:hhh2 REALLLLLLLLY trying to piss the internet off tonight!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Trips trolling his friend Mark with these network plugs.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Fuck me. Turning '$9.99' into a crowd chant fpalm

Network shilling at it's worst fpalm


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Can't wait for Orton to say $9.99!!!!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Is Ambrose the only face to have gotten a pop so far?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Orton is really commanding in a suit.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Orton's promo was pretty good for what it was.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

I can't believe they are this desperate


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Hunter is the main man for selling the product.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

What a phenomenal start. This Summerslam really does have GOAT potential.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

With all these plug in. WWE must be fucked :lel


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

9.99 promo was hilarious. You can see hhh is even annoyed

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

What, nine ninety nine?!


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

reigns :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Ugh.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

People playing the Raw Drinking Game tonight, please don't die from alcohol poisoning.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Wait they use the same table every week

:what?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Its Reigns vs Orton in a oxygen mask on a poll match.

OR

An rest hold ironman match. Whomever puts their opponent in the most rest holds by the end of the match wins.

Vote now for only 9.99 on the network


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't know how it's on TV but the live crowd is loving the 9.99 bit 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

How much is the network again?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Reigns to spear them all at once


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

NOOOOO Reigns green attire is back.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Reigns = SHIT.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

DAT REIGNS POP


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

That fan was hugging on him for dear life


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Randy, you can become champion again for just $9.99.


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Feels very Attitude Era this opening segment.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Roman looks good in HD.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

This crowd is literally full of kids and mums and people in cena shirts... Fuck that reigns pop where's AMBROSE 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol that fan hugging Reigns


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Roman Reigns needs promo lessons. I hear trips is only charging 9.99 a month for them...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

...or I can just stream that shit for free on the internet, Hunter.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

That girl tackling Roman :lol


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

LOL at that little girl hugging reigns


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Im missing Liverpool vs Man United for this crap. Someone kill me


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

With dat Brie Bella inflection.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Roman Popeil


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Reigns got some water in his ear or some shit?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

I'm really digging this crowd so far


----------



## SRW (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Nipple H begging bowl to the Internet!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol more proof that the WWE reads this forum with this Network schilling


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Them girls are thirsty for Reings.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Fucking genius. He actually has the crowd shouting $9.99! Now that is some brilliant trolling? marketing? heeling?...hell I don't know what this is, but it's brilliant!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

wait what?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Orton wears pants so rarely that he looks like a million bucks when he wears a pair haha


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



birthday_massacre said:


> Its Reigns vs Orton in a oxygen mask on a poll match.
> 
> OR
> 
> ...


Since when did Orton have bad stamina?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Wow, that wasn't bad mic work from Reigns...


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

How often is he gonna cut this "I'M GONNA BEAT HIS ASS" promo??


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Roman makes Brie Bella sound like Paul Heyman.


----------



## lita hardy (May 8, 2005)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

lmao!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

The Demon Kane :cole3


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Remember non-premium members, you can purchase 20 year premium membership for only $9.99.

:cool2


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Not Kane/Reigns again


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Reigns vs Kane? Fuck this company.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Reigns vs kane again? LOL


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Kane 

:maury


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Seriously reigns vs Kane again... FFS I'm going to see this on Saturday at Australian your 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Reigns vs Kane? Potential WMOTY candidate right there.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Reigns vs Kane LMS fpalm


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

WHAT A MATCH!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

can kane fuck off and retire?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Reigns vs Kane part 999

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Fuck off Kane.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Reigns vs Kane in a last fan watching match.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Oh...this again.


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Did anybody see that fan girl tackle Reigns? Bitches love Roman lol


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Last man standing

:mark:


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

KANE...PLEASE....GO AWAY....FOREVER.....


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

*Reigns vs Kane again!?

FUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCK NOOOOO! Can someone excorcise the demon!?*


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Kane vs Reigns again. A fucking mess.

Edit: Oh LMS match this gon be good
Edit 2: Oh its the opening match. bye


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Tommy-V said:


> Them girls are thirsty for Reings.


Not this girl


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Kane vs. Reigns in a LMS match. So smoke and mirrors once again.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Reigns and Kane tonight! Fuckery incoming rton2


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Kane in another endurance match? *insert "NO" meme here*


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Fucking hell how many times are these two going to face eachother or brawl? They are two of the worst workers in the business, keep them away from each other.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*










Trips was on that billy mays sweg.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Bore us to death in the opening match. WHY NOT


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

IM GOING TO BEAT YOUR ASS IN A SERIES OF TAG AND NO DQ MATCHES TO COVER FOR ME NOT BEING ABLE TO WRESTLE A 10 MINUTE MATCH


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Reigns vs Kane for the 1500th time. It wasn't entertaining the first, so why would it be now?


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Roman Reigns is as protected on the mic as he is in the ring. Not in booking, but in they will only let him do such limited things that its hard to expose him as a complete embarrassment.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Kane vs Reigns in a who gives a flying fuck match?


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Aw man.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

meh


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Snore. Reigns is an entertainment killer.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

lol this should be fun


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

This match again.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Oh Boy Kane Vs. Reigns. 

It's like puking on a pile of shit.


----------



## lita hardy (May 8, 2005)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

hell no!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Parker said:


> Drinking game, errrrbody.
> 
> "Bitch"
> "WWE App"
> ...



Maybe this game wasn't such a good idea, not sure I am going to make it through the whole show


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

jcmmnx said:


> Reigns vs Kane in a last fan watching match.



Actually pretty clever lol. Nice.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

I'm sure Reigns can work a LMS match. Only matches he is comfortable with at house shows are Street Fights. He'll be able to brawl to a win here.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Roman got that Razor Ramon bang, I see.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Well, this could be decent. Interesting to have a LMS match to start Raw.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

I hope Reigns trashes Kane.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Chrome said:


> Well, this could be decent. Interesting to have a LMS match to start Raw.


Is Russo running this show?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

How much can we kill Kane? Make him lose a LMS match to the greenest (no attire pun intended) fucker ever on RAW


----------



## SRW (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Orton v Reigns>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Cena v Lesnar - I agree with this as Cena is winning that feud so fuck it.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



The True Believer said:


> Remember non-premium members, you can purchase 20 year premium membership for only $9.99.
> 
> :cool2


The mods should start endorsing this on everything for this forum. Would get them great heel heat.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



HHHbkDX said:


> Reigns vs Kane part 999


No, it's tonight. So this one is free. :trips2

Yes I turned 999 into a 9.99 joke.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

How many times has Reigns wrestled Kane now?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

I enjoyed that entire segment too much
:ti

So much bullshit that its hard to even get mad


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

The Last Man Standing stipulation is symbolic of the fact that this is like the 10th time they've faced each other on RAW


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

I'd have thought it'll be more of a struggle for those 2 to keep wrestling for a count of 10 without either of them getting gassed.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Natsuke said:


> Roman got that Razor Ramon bang, I see.


Razor Roman


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Kane vs Reigns??

:sadbron

*hears Last Man Standing match*

:rock6

*hears that it's happening right now*

:vince


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Trifektah said:


> Kane vs Reigns in a who gives a flying fuck match?



Who gives a flying fuck on a pole match :jericho2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Even Michael Cole didn't sound excited for this match.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Kane sucks I'm sorry. His AE version is in my top ten but this........current iteration is fucking trash.


----------



## Gary Bell (Feb 12, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

The network plug was trolling and smart marketing I would certainly not call it desperate simply embracing the joke


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

I'm surprised they don't wheel out Ted Dibiase for a promo just so they can make him say 'EVERYBODY HAS A PRICE...and that price is $9.99! BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA!'.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Wonder if Republican Vince has always had it out for Democrat Glenn Jacobs.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Last Fan Standin' Match, Maggle!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



birthday_massacre said:


> And it only cost us a 9.99 bottle of jack.


9.99 wouldn't get ya a big enough bottle!


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Dear Reigns fans,

Why doesnt Roman Reigns participate in regular singles matches?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

At least we're getting this match right away.


----------



## Mazodus (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Hopefully its a decent match and we get a look at Roman over 15-20 minutes.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



JohnCooley said:


> Am I the only one who couldn't care less about Lesnar/Cena?


No your not the only one.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



onlytoview said:


> Fucking hell how many times are these two going to face eachother or brawl? They are two of the worst workers in the business, keep them away from each other.


I think thats why they are sticking them together. Hoperfully to make Reigns look less useless...


----------



## The Big Bratwurst (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Did anyone else know that you can get the WWE Network... For only $9.99?!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Match of the year incoming.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Is Kane still Takers brother?


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Triple H trying to carry Billy Mays' legacy, oh my.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

a LSM? I'm ok with that


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1nQ07C4iX8


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Last fan standing :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Mazodus said:


> Hopefully its a decent match and we get a look at Roman over 15-20 minutes.


Reigns. 20 minutes. 20 minutes. Reigns.


Does not compute


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



KingLobos said:


> *THE DEMON* Kane sucks I'm sorry. His AE version is in my top ten but this........current iteration is fucking trash.


Fixed.


----------



## TheARV0619 (Jul 22, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Yes! Yes! Yes! I was so upset after their match was cancelled last week


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



TromaDogg said:


> I'd have thought it'll be more of a struggle for those 2 to keep wrestling for a count of 10 without either of them getting gassed.


They're going to be sucking so much wind the first row is going to die of oxygen starvation.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Does anyone care about this old horse Kane, do the right thing WWE and take him out the back and shoot him.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh good the green is back in Roman's attire


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

What's the over/under on the number of Superman punches in this match?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Oh no fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

#9.99 folks


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

How long will this match last?
How does this help him improve when he's in there with someone slower than him?


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

The network stuff is so fucking tragic it makes me want to fucking cancel. Shut the fuck up Cole you cunt.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Marcos 25063 said:


> a LSM? I'm ok with that



Well..... you're a Cena fan, so I'm sure you are. :cena3


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



SRW said:


> Orton v Reigns>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Cena v Lesnar - I agree with this as Cena is winning that feud so fuck it.


Cena and Lesnar are both better in ring performers than those two listed. Just stop.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

They are pounding the fuck out the Network.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Are you fucking kidding me? How many times have they mentioned the Network since they came from commercial? I'm seriously gonna turn this shit off if they don't shut the fuck up.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



wkc_23 said:


> Trips was on that billy mays sweg.


:lmao :hhh2


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

I see they are going with a new marketing strategy of saying that each PPV is only $10 on the Network. Probably a smarter way to get kids and their parents to sign up.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Amazing looking Bray wyatt guy!


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Jesus. Reigns is boring.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

With how desperate WWE are getting, i can see Vince giving handjobs in the car park, for just 9.99


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

I think that's really Bray Wyatt lol


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Bray Wyatt's in attendance.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Last Man Standing match?

I thought Kane was a demon..

:ti


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

:lmao Creepy Bray Wyatt fan in the crowd. Legit thought that was him for a second.


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Nice to see Bray Wyatt with the fans.


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Triple H supports the Triple 9!


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Somebody start a JBL chant plz.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Yall see that. Roman Reigns gave that ..... some dap.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

The Bray Wyatt look-alike lol.


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Bray wyatt doppelganger in the front row


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> No, it's tonight. So this one is free. :trips2
> .


I had 999 pennies ready for them :vince2

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Bray Wyatt guy in the crowd


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Holy Shit that guy in the front row is spot on Bray Wyatt. He could be Bubba Wyatt..


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

"Reigns needs to improve quick if he's gonna be ready by Mania." :vince3

"Let's have him face THE DEMON Kane every single week!" :HHH2

"THAT'S MY BOY!!!!" :vince5


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Reigns worst attire EVER


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

I see Bray Wyatt is enjoying this match :lol


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Wait, is that a Bray Wyatt lookalike in the front row? Holy fucking shit he looks exactly like him :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Anyone taking shots every time the network is mentioned is gonna be trashed tonight! :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



mattheel said:


> Jesus. Reigns is boring.


He is as generic as it gets


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Let's all get #$9.99 trending guys!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Even the steps can't handle that spear by Reigns


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

*Later on in the night, you can get a replay of this match on the WWE Network for just $9.99 :hhh2 *


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Wonder if Republican Vince has always had it out for Democrat Glenn Jacobs.


Jacobs is a Libertarian. The Kane character is currently part of The Authority, an oligarchy. Wrestling and politics can be fun!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

ROMAN REIGNS EXPLODING OUT OF THE CORNER!!! :cole3



KuritaDavion said:


> They're going to be sucking so much wind the first row is going to die of oxygen starvation.


:lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Wyatt Family knows how to clone.


----------



## Mazodus (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

It took 45 seconds for them to get to the normal 12-15 minute mark of a normal LMS match.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*8/4 Monday Night Raw*

You know what I just realized is also only $9.99, a lifetime membership to this very forum. Mind=Blown


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

"HE'S GOT THE WHOLE CROWD IN HIS HANDS"


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Hah, I thought that Bray cosplayer was actually him :lmao.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

This is a great match


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

I already see the end to this match...Reigns spears Kane into the stairs that are sitting up on the ramp.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

I don't ever like to wish for people to lose their jobs, but Kane is so stale and I wish that he would take a long, long vacation.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

With all of this network whoring, seriously can't wait to watch the Raw reviews on YouTube tomorrow. Gonna be hilarious.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



TheGMofGods said:


> Wait, is that a Bray Wyatt lookalike in the front row? Holy fucking shit he looks exactly like him :lmao


Just noticed it hahaha


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Midnight Rocker said:


> Anyone taking shots every time the network is mentioned is gonna be trashed tonight! :lol


And would get alcohol poisoning as well.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

:cole3 "What a punch by Roman Reigns!"


----------



## Bullet_Club (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Lol @ The fan telling Kane to stay down.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

How many times will Reigns get up at 9


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> He is as generic as it gets



That means he'll be a 15 time world champion someday. 

:sodone


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Anyone taking shots every time the network is mentioned is gonna be trashed tonight! :lol



Is already trashed tonight :jericho2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

I just love all the counting in Last Man Standing matches.


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Can Kane drag Reigns back to hell please?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Kane-do stick!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



World's Best said:


> Well..... you're a Cena fan, so I'm sure you are. :cena3


:cena5


is a shame that he is not on RAW, don't you think?


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Oh Shut the fuck up Lawler !


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Just end it now. Please.


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



TheGMofGods said:


> Cena and Lesnar are both better in ring performers than those two listed. Just stop.




Cena better inring performer than Orton :


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Where the fuck did Kane's fireballs go?


----------



## Mazodus (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Reigns busted, yes!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Fucking hate Kendo sticks lol

So dumb


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



TheGMofGods said:


> Wait, is that a Bray Wyatt lookalike in the front row? Holy fucking shit he looks exactly like him :lmao


They need to get that sting guy next to him


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Busted open


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



A-C-P said:


> You know what I just realized is also only $9.99, a lifetime membership to this vet forum. Mind=Blown
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


#NineNinetyNine :hhh2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



The True Believer said:


> :cole3 "What a punch by Roman Reigns!"


*We fight on Monday Nights MAGGLE! :jbl*


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Kane always had a knack for having the most bad ass beatdowns. Love the kendo stick work.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Reigns is bleeding


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Not only is it the perfect match for Reigns since it's all brawling. He can get a rest every now and then, can stay down till the count of 6 or 7 whenever gassed.


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Reigns busted open?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

I guess Reign's vest doesn't protect him from kendo stick shots.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Wheres Brie Bella?


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Reigns busted open attitude eraz!!!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

like Frank Thomas. :jbl swinging a bat. 


More like vintage Steve Blackman :jr


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Busted open the hard way


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Why bother with this match, we know Reigns is going to win, it's not like there is any chance at all the outcome will be different.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TJC93 said:


> How many times will Reigns get up at 9



9.99 times :hhh2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Damn, Reigns is busted up a little bit.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Kendo stick fpalm

Can't wait for the water bottle to come out.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Good god I'd rather stick my c*ck in the magic blender then endure watching the rest of this match.

I'm going to go give myself a concussion and come back later.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Part of me is wondering they use this as a way of writing Kane off for a little while? 

Also I'm ready for everyone to say this is great now that Reigns has shown a little bit of blood.


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

That fucker deserves to get all the blood sucked out of his head for being the worst wrestler on the planet.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

More commercials


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



TJC93 said:


> How many times will Reigns get up at 9


:cole3 You mean 9.99.

Probably the only reason they're having a LMS match tbh.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

You can count on Kane to make a LMS match boring.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Just end it please


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Midnight Rocker said:


> Anyone taking shots every time the network is mentioned is gonna be trashed tonight! :lol


Must. Resist.

Urge. Rising.

:lawler Summerslam is only $9.99! On the Network!

Hnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggg!!!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Shit match so far.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

I do love how WWE finds a way to work around his obvious limitations for every one of his matches. :lmao


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



TJC93 said:


> How many times will Reigns get up at 9


9 hundred and 99 times. :HHH2


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Oh shit. Reigns cut open?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

All they've been doing is throwing each other into objects...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Reigns is bleeding...Here comes the "is the attitude era coming back" questions.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

During the ad they probably stop the match to clean up Reigns cut


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*









:hunter :steph


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

You kids whining is worse than this match tbh


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Can we have the name of this thread changed to "8/4 Monday Night Raw And You Can Buy A 20 Year Premium Membership for only $9.99!"


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Did Kane just say "Throw me over" as he went over the barricade, right before break?


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Kane swinging like Frank Thomas Mygall!!
:jbl:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

I never thought i'd say this, but Reigns is making me appreciate Cena a bit.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Why ruin a decent match with a commercial? JFC. They probably want to tend to Roman's cut


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

I actually enjoy commercial break more than the match.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

BrockTheOne said:


> You kids whining is worse than this match tbh


Agreed


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Fan looks exactly like bray lol.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Its that time of the night again! CommercialMania! :vince2


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Can we have the name of this thread changed to "8/4 Monday Night Raw And You Can Buy A 20 Year Premium Membership for only $9.99!"


Nein!
...ninety-nine.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

FRANK THOMAS MENTIONED ON WWE.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Can we have the name of this thread changed to "8/4 Monday Night Raw And You Can Buy A 20 Year Premium Membership for only $9.99!"


Mods, please...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Reigns has literally been in a match with Kane 7, now 8, times since MITB. Stop, WWE. Just stop.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Fuck Roman Reigns. Seriously watch Kane's ambulance match with Shane... there was actual wrestling there and interesting spot. THis is just a few punches, a few hip tosses, and then a lot of 9 seconds of laying around.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

They keep throwing each other at things Mygull! :jbl


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

It needs to be said: Roman Reigns is a terrible in-ring performer. so very very little substance to him. I really wish he would show some improvement in that department but he seems to have absolutely stagnated in the last year.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

What's the point of working at such a slow pace?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Reigns has literally been in a match with Kane 7, now 8, times since MITB. Stop, WWE. Just stop.


Needs to get to 9.99. :trips3


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

If anybody sees Reigns on the street run him over with a car please. I will say I did it.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Are you fucking kidding me? How many times have they mentioned the Network since they came from commercial? I'm seriously gonna turn this shit off if they don't shut the fuck up.


Then do it. Why are you bluffing?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

I think this RAW will end up having the record for most references to the "WWE NETWORK"


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Why must they continue to put Reigns in matches with this old worn out sack of shit KANE!?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

So this is where Herman Cain and his 999 plan ended up


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Reigns vs Kane continues, and the crowd goes mild!!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

I'm on the edge of my seat for a Superman Punch!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



uppercut said:


> Cena better inring performer than Orton :


Yes, easily. Compare Cena's matches with Bryan and Punk to Orton's matches with Bryan and Punk. 

I rest my case, with little to no effort given what so ever.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



JohnCooley said:


> You can count on Kane to make a LMS match boring.


He's getting a pretty huge assist from Reigns...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Did they clean Reigns up during CommericalMania?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Head first? More like hands first...


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Reings works better in fast paced matches.


----------



## Mazodus (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

That was a decent whip, don't know why he's on the ground now.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Say hello to the next 15 years folks


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Hitting someone in the head with a chair is banned. Hitting a chair with someone's head is fine though.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Reigns has literally been in a match with Kane 7, now 8, times since MITB. Stop, WWE. Just stop.


Coming soon:

"The Anthology of Brimstone and Romans: The Complete Saga of Roman Reigns v. Kane". Available for only $9.99.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

What are the odds that Brie Bella screams "BITCH!" tonight?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Dish is an overall shit company. I have no signal. Am I missing much?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

PLEASE REMEMBER THIS GUISE.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> What's the point of working at such a slow pace?


To cover Reigns' weaknesses and Kane's limits.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

As hard as they're pushing Reigns, he doesn't interest me.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

5th time hes used the flying clothesline...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



connormurphy13 said:


> So this is where Herman Cain and his 999 plan ended up


:lmao


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

That dropkick is the most choreographed move ever.


----------



## Mazodus (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Oh shit, reigns is in trouble for that gesture


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

*Vintage dropkick :cole3*


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Reigns Signature 5


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

"We've seen this before!"

Yes. Too many times.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

I really wish Reigns would manually set them in position for that dropkick.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Reigns with more close lines than The Young Bucks have super kicks.


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



RyanPelley said:


> Dish is an overall shit company. I have no signal. Am I missing much?


Nope, get some energy drinks, you'll need it if this match keeps dragging on.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

if only the app cost 9.99 ....


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> What are the odds that Brie Bella screams "BITCH!" tonight?


99.9% :HHH2


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Master of the one arm clothesline


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Parker said:


> Drinking game, errrrbody.
> 
> "Bitch"
> "WWE App"
> ...


Add *$9.99*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



JoMoxRKO said:


> Why must they continue to put Reigns in matches with this old worn out sack of shit KANE!?


Because it helps hide that Reigns gets gassed fast. If he was in there with someone that can work and work at a fast pace, Reigns would die after 5 minutes.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Homeboy is breathing hard. Like Precious hard.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

All of a sudden I miss rhyno


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Well damn, my predicted ending has been ruined. The stairs are down


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Midnight Rocker said:


> Did they clean Reigns up during CommericalMania?


And cleaned the ring with some 409.99!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Kane's wig looks ridiculous. :lol


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

They actually did clean up Roman's cut...lol fml


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Barrett Got Swag said:


> That dropkick is the most choreographed move ever.


Among the regular moves that everyone uses - yeah definitely. All time though? I'd say 619 :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

El Capitano said:


> 99.9% :HHH2



999 times to :steph


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

This match is rubbish so far.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

I always laugh at how much Mike Chioda puts into his counts.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Please, for the love of God, stop this Roman Reigns push.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Hiring sniper.

Target: Roman Reigns. I'll say I did it.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

I just wish they had Dusty Rhodes to talk about getting plunder under the ring. Would make the match significantly better.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Impressive showing by the Demon Kane :cole3


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

I sense a spear through a table


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Yes, King.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Just keep Reigns in a tag team. This guy is awful in singles matches unless you give him fucking Bryan or maybe KENTA as an opponent.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Come on Lawler. Come on man.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Michael Cole said "WWE fans" instead of "WWE universe". :shiiit


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Fucking King :lol
:lawler


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

It's quite sad that 47 year old Kane is in better shape than Reigns :ti


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Even JBL is getting tired of Lawler's pandering


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

So despite being 20 years younger, Reigns is in worse shape than Kane...


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

They are trying so fucking hard to get "9.99" trending..


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Shenron said:


> Hiring sniper.
> 
> Target: Roman Reigns. I'll say I did it.


it ain't that serious bro


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Devon, get the tables!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



kokepepsi said:


> All of a sudden I miss rhyno


Trust me, you don't.


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Somehow Kane is in better shape than Reigns.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL at Lawler....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

They're trying their hardest to get the cost of the network to trend


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Nice Chokeslam! :mark:


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

We want Ambrose chants?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*8/4 Monday Night Raw*

:lol :lawler just stole our getting up at 9.99 line, more proof the WWE monitors this forum


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Vesuvius vs Pompeii ain't got shit on this feud.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

HE GOT UP AT 9!

THE WWE NETWORK IS 9.99!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

imagine reigns really being gassed that he couldn't really get it up lol


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Down for a count of 9... you know.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Can commentators spoil false finishers any more?

Reigns can't even get up at 9 without almost fucking it up


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

That was one of the worst sold table spots I've ever seen. Reigns literally just passed out like he was just given an overdose of drugs or some shit. Who does that after going back first through a table?


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Super reigns strikes again!!!! fpalm


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Well...Kane is carrying Reigns. This is happening. 

JFC.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...*

>Sets up table
>Goes for Superman Punch


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Can someone explain to me how Roman Reigns is a main eventer and Scott Steiner aint got a job?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Super Reigns :reigns


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...*

DDT! New move from Reigns.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...*

That was one bad looking DDT.

Jake Roberts is crying right now. :lmao


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...*

the superman punch is stupid as fuck


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...*

:lmao :lmao at the side of Kane's bald ass head


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Reigns introduced a 6th move to his arsenal. A DDT! :reigns


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Shenron said:


> Hiring sniper.
> 
> Target: Roman Reigns. I'll say I did it.


We know you don't like him :lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

*LOL at the ref not counting*


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...*

The ole 20 sec. 10 count


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

I would literally sell my house for the Roman Reigns push to stop.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Ref forget what match they were doing?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Jake Roberts just puked


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Referee botch.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

The referee has no idea this is a Last Man Standing match :ti


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

OOOOOOOOOWAGGGGGGGGGHHHHHH


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Reigns is a man

REIGNS IS A MAN

A MAN! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

LOL @ the ref.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Evil ref


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...*



MTVDTH said:


> >Sets up table
> >Goes for Superman Punch


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

GORE GORE GORE


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*

Time for Kane to lose again. Can he just retire please? I don't want a once childhood favourite of mine butchered anymore.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Cena 2.0 emerges victorious.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

botch


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

What's with the twitch crotch Roman? Lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

OMG HE LOST A LMS MATCH TO A FUCKING SPEARRR


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

REIGNS!


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

turrible


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

lmao that finish


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Such bullshit :lmao


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

What a stupid botch. No count after the superman punch? Are you seriously that stupid?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Really bitch? A spear? Fucking mess


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

lol that was awful.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Thank FUCK that's over!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Weird match in the end...


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

SPEAR OUTTA NOWHERE!! OMG


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

That match was just...awful.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

So did the REF BOTCH when he FORGOT to start counting there?


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

What a bunch of bullshit


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Reignswinslol

They should've called up Kassius Ohno with The Shield and let this fucker rot in NXT.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Yeah, i'm actually missing Cena. Well done WWE, you've managed to push a guy who's actually worse than Yawn Cena. Bravo.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

I didn't really think that was too terrible. Just seems like some people want Reigns to suck.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...*



TommyRich said:


> The ole 20 sec. 10 count


I read that as "¡Olé!"


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Wow

He won a LMS match with.....a Spear!?!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Most underwhelming ending to a LMS match I've ever seen.

But, god damn, that was some good selling by Kane there.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

:lol A spear ending a last man standing match.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Did Kane slip on a banana skin?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Worst Last Man Standing match ever?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

REIGNSWINSLOL


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Kane lost to a spear :HA


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

:lmao The ref!


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

That was every bit as terrible as I thought it was gonna be and more.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Mods almost took my thread name title. But heck this one is acceptable as well :lol


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Chokeslam through the table = 7 count
Spear = 10 count

I don't give a fuck that Reigns won, I'm actually a bit heated that he won in such a retarded fashion.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

At least Cena can make LMS and other gimmick matches good, Reigns all over stinks.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Well it wasn't the total disaster that a regular match would've been. Still though Reigns just doesn't have "it".


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

REIGNSWINSLOL a LMS match with a spear :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

What a shit ending, thank god thats over.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Lol that spear cracks me up. It's so so soft


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

DAT DEMON !!!


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Roman Reigns is terrible.
He is not entertaining. He is not charismatic. He is not talented.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

*Jesus Christ. I'm already half-sleep and the first hour hasn't pass yet.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*



Honey Bucket said:


> Did Kane slip on a banana skin?


No it was the grease from Reigns hair.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*



TromaDogg said:


> Worst Last Man Standing match ever?


Yep. In all seriousness, Cena is the master of Last Man Standing matches.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

OMFG SUPERREIGNSLOL

Honestly, a spear? 1 frickin spear? this company :lmao


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

That diving hug was just too loving for the demon Kane.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Can they just show Fandango already?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

That exposed all that house show crap that they were having good matches together. Seeing is believing.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*



Trifektah said:


> Wow
> 
> He won a LMS match with.....a Spear!?!


WWE booking in 2014! fucking fantastic work...:side:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

That match kinda sucked. Kane really needs to call it a career.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Christ that was bad, even the ref was bored


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Wow. That was terrible.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

This might be the worse LMS I've ever seen :jordan5


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

If anyone told me Kane would be losing a LMS match to a spear back in the day I'd never believe them.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Oh god, they've let Brock talk.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

I like Brocks taped promos.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Lesnar isn't even that bad pre-recorded


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*



TJQ said:


> Chokeslam through the table = 7 count
> Spear = 10 count
> 
> I don't give a fuck that Reigns won, I'm actually a bit heated that he won in such a retarded fashion.


True. That was Terrible.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Brock promo :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Lesnar's voice is so weird. He's the exact opposite of threatening as soon as he speaks.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Brock Lesnar. "The Beast." 666, which upside-down is...


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Welp, time for an 8 minute vignette.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

This forum is gonna mark out during Brock's video package


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

If the "special look" into the match is interviews between these two fucktards then I'm turning my damn TV off.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Is Brock going to make Cena piss down his leg in fear again? :brock


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

A LMS stipulation...
Randy Orton is so angry at Roman Reigns and wants to finish him.
Orton sits in the back and watches the entire match and Reigns winning clean.
What???


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*



RaymerWins said:


> Roman Reigns is terrible.
> He is not entertaining. He is not charismatic. He is not talented.


But Vince goes







for him.

someone should make this gif with Reigns


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*



TaylorFitz said:


> I didn't really think that was too terrible. Just seems like some people want Reigns to suck.


Thats pretty much the vibe i'm getting also. People just want Reigns to suck.

I'm more thinking along the lines of "Shocker... Kane loses another match"


----------



## Mazodus (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Why do they keep booking Roman into this shit? They are going to kill him this way


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

SPEARRRRRR :vince2


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

I remember seeing a Del Rio/Big Show last man standing match along time ago on tv that was soooo much better than that. Just saying.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

It's official. Roman Reigns is Wrestling Forum Public Enemy #1


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Roman Reigns in-ring ability is seriously so lackluster. There's no question about it. But putting him in a LMS match on a RAW against Kane? Of course it's going to suck. Neither of those two, with Kane at his age, and Roman and his raw ability, can carry a decent match. Let alone a gimmick one.

Awkward and hard to watch. Please no more.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Glad that's over. Hopefully the show picks up.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Some good stuff on twitter


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*



RaymerWins said:


> Roman Reigns is terrible.
> He is not entertaining. He is not charismatic. He is not talented.


No but he is family :rock


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Kane might as well be re-packaged. Losing a last man standing match to a spear, this is the guy who was kicking out of tombstones at one point.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

And you can see this Reigns/Kane match on the Network for $9.99

Or just wait and you can see it again on Raw next week


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

A spear :ti
Reigns is bad but WWE really aren't helping him. You can't be in stipulation or multi man matches...or 4 minute matches for the rest of your career. It just doesn't fly anymore. 

They're basically saying, "skills be damned, let's put the rocket on his back and push him to the moon in spite of it" which can backfire big time.


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Get back in the meth lab, Jesse!


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*



Mazodus said:


> Why do they keep booking Roman into this shit? They are going to kill him this way


I would kill him with my own hands if I was in USA. I'd do the world a favor.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Really hoping that Orton buries Reigns at Summerslam. Dude's just not ready


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

The same guy who used to take chairshots to the head and still be standing just went down in a LMS match to a fucking spear.

Yeah.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Watch Reigns beat Orton with the spear at Summerslam for NINE NINETY NINE! :vince$


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*



Amber B said:


> A spear :ti
> Reigns is bad but WWE really aren't helping him. You can't be in stipulation or multi man matches...or 4 minute matches for the rest of your career. It just doesn't fly anymore.
> 
> They're basically saying, "skills be damned, let's put the rocket on his back and push him to the moon in spite of it" which can backfire big time.


Especially when Daniel Bryan comes back. :cena6


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Lesnar's voice is so weird. He's the exact opposite of threatening as soon as he speaks.


Brock is a walking example of that saying "speak softly, and carry a big stick". :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*



RaymerWins said:


> A LMS stipulation...
> Randy Orton is so angry at Roman Reigns and wants to finish him.
> Orton sits in the back and watches the entire match and Reigns winning clean.
> What???


:vince


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Just never let Kane and Roman alone in the ring again after this LMS match.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*



Shenron said:


> I would kill him with my own hands if I was in USA. I'd do the world a favor.


this dude fpalmfpalm


----------



## Mazodus (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*



Arcade said:


> It's official. Roman Reigns is Wrestling Forum Public Enemy #1


There wasn't even 1 hold, one technical manuveur. They literally started brawling outside the ring within the first minute. It's bullshit.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Some good stuff on twitter


:lol


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*



checkcola said:


> I remember seeing a Del Rio/Big Show last man standing match along time ago on tv that was soooo much better than that. Just saying.


Last Smackdown of 2012. Easily del rio's best match and the end of a great streak of matches for Show to and the year after great PPV matches vs Sheamus.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

I like Roman Reigns, but just want to agree that it was a poor match.


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

THE BEAST!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*



Amber B said:


> A spear :ti
> Reigns is bad but WWE really aren't helping him. You can't be in stipulation or multi man matches...or 4 minute matches for the rest of your career. It just doesn't fly anymore.
> 
> They're basically saying, "skills be damned, let's put the rocket on his back and push him to the moon in spite of it" which can backfire big time.


or matches with kane


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S ...*

Here is the build for your SS main event!

At 8:40 unk2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Lesnar feels what Cena is feeling because he feels it too. ASS KICKER.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

:mark: This Lesnar promo.


----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*



RaymerWins said:


> Roman Reigns is terrible.
> He is not entertaining. He is not charismatic. He is not talented.


And yet people in the arenas love him. Kinda funny how smarks used that argument in favor of Bryan and that WWE shoud push him for that. :lol Deal with it. If we had to endure the dwarf you will sure as hell get over it now.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Woah , this isn't PG Brock!


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Reigns 9:99 says I win LMS matches with 1 spear


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Ass kickin son of a bitch :mark: :brock


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Video package time!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

holy f bombs


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Ooooooooooh such profanity.


----------



## Mazodus (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

HOLY SHIT, THIS PROMO :mark:


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*



glenwo2 said:


> Brock is a walking example of that saying "speak softly, and carry a big stick". :lol


It's the same thing with Mike Tyson.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Angry Brock is the best Brock.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

What a fucking badass


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:mark BROCK

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Damn!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*



Shenron said:


> I would kill him with my own hands if I was in USA. I'd do the world a favor.


:kobe9

Ok interweb gangsta.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Lesnar speaking real shit.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Swearing, swearing, and more swearing.

Basically the only reason I'm actually listening to Lesnar's promo because it shows they're trying...apparently.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

I have elected to just follow this thread instead of watching the actual show


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Personally I am glad that USA Network cancelled Monday Night Raw and replaced it with infomercials for the WWE Network.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Brock is the man. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*



shutupchico said:


> or matches with kane


Or matches with Kane, exactly.

Their logic is ass backwards.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

They did the exact same thing two years ago.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Wishful thinking... Lesnar better make Cena tap out at Summerslam.


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

This promo is unreal.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Why can't Lesnar just make that kind of promo in the ring instead of letting Heyman talk for him?
Maybe that took like 50 takes to get right.

I still think this is leading up to Cena beating Lesnar. It just feels like that to me.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Mazodus said:


> There wasn't even 1 hold, one technical manuveur. They literally started brawling outside the ring within the first minute. It's bullshit.


It's a Last Man Standing match. It's not supposed be a technical match, especially when both Reigns and Kane are more suited to the brawling style.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

BROCK!!!!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

*Lesnar doesn't give 2 fucks :mark:*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Sure bad things happen to good people.. but John Cena is not a good person..
:jericho2


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Brock Lesnar conquered the Undertaker's streak of 999 wins at Wrestlemania 999!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

I need one Howard Dean "YARRRRRRRR" to really put a stamp on this boss promo.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*



Stinger Fan said:


> Woah , this isn't PG Brock!


But this is *P*retty *G*ood.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

WWE might have a lot of issues but video packages have never been one of them. They are always phenomenal no matter how bland the feud might be.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Brock is always great pre-taped


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Haha this Lesnar promo is awesome -- now THAT's a true badass


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Good thing Lesnar it's not rocket science:jericho2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

:brock2:lelbrock


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Why can't Brock Lesnar talk on a live mic


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*



Guar said:


> I have elected to just follow this thread instead of watching the actual show


far more action here.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Admitting Undertaker isn't a mythical god? The REALITY ERA.


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

"I'M A ASS KICKER."


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

:brock


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

This video package is noice.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

This is a pretty damn good promo.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

This is amazing. Brock is the king!! :mark:


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Brock is so good pretaped, when he isnt shrieking like a banshee


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Brock Lesnar for WWE World Heavyweight Champion!! :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Don't understand why Brock can't just speak like that in the ring.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

"Rocket Science"


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Wow, Brock actually cut a good promo?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Even a (semi) serious Cena is bland


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Cena is better recorded too


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Don't care if he shows up every 3 months, how can you not fuck with Brock :maury


Makes me think I can take a Prime Tyson :maury


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Love Lesnar. 

"Ass kicking, son of a bitch"
"What is he? Some mythical God? Why can't Brock Lesnar beat the Undertaker?"


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Who says these guys both need to be there live in order for there to be a proper build-up?? This is great.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

The Beast telling it how it's like it is.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Promo not keeping my interest... not sure if it's because it's poor or because of who is in it.. or a little of both. Just not caring for it.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

My goodness Cena flat out sucks


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

*Brock's promo was cut into 3-4 second segments, & Brock checked over his lines after every one; you can tell it took all day to film it.
*
Good promo though!

:ti


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Brock gets you pumped up. Its a fact.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Brock Lesnar is a BEAST


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Brock's taped interviews are always ace


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Bork >>>>>>


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Im hyped.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

:lmao


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Why can't Cena always talk like this? He's a lot more normal and a lot more laid back. It's when he's at his best on the mic.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

It's gonna be ugly people!:brock


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Sexy promo!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Come get some. :cena4


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Wow. So I tune in to MNR late and it's a package of Cena and Lesnar ... That's what we're left watching .. pre-recorded packages.... Not even via Satellite ...


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

John Cena is so lame lol


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*



Shenron said:


> I would kill him with my own hands if I was in USA. I'd do the world a favor.


What a fucking dweeb. Clean the cheeto dust off your fingers and get a hold of yourself neckbeard.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

"Come get some."

Say it ONE more time, Cena, I don't think we heard the first 5 times.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

HAHAHA. Brock is right.


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

"It's going to be ugly people"

I totally just marked out for that.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Brock speaking the truth about there being no Cena if he stayed!!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Brock Lesnar is a BEAST


INCARNATE


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Buying boxes of fruity pebbles


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Cena is an ass


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

LOL @ The fruity pebbles bit

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Are they gonna reference Cena beating Lesnar in 2012?


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Hahaha Lesnar tearing Cena a new one


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Come Get Some :cena5


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

They're redoing their 2012 feud, but they're executing it correctly this time. So pumped up for Cena/Brock :mark:


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Brock is so much better at this than doing live interviews.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

'Rocket Science' :brock

'Come get some' :cena2


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Can't wait until Brock wins the title and doesn't show back up until the Rumble, because he just doesn't give a fuck :dance


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

"I speak very passionately about this." - Yeah, monotone bullshit sounds passionate, ******.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

:lmao Cena can't even cut a decent RECORDED promo for Chrissakes. 

"Come get get some. Come get some. Come get some. Come get some."

Boring. Boring. Boring. Boring.



Brock normally sucks as a promo guy, but he's doing quite well.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Brock is right, had he stayed instead of leaving in 2004 Cena would be Lesnar's water boy.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

'Every show...all the time...'

Except this show obviously.

:cena4


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

This is great


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

"12 years...every show..."

*As he's not at tonights show*


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

How can you not CHEER for Lesnar after these back and forth promos? I swear Cena comes off as a sanctimonious bastard. We want to see the ASS KICKER.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

for 12 years, the exact same crap, over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over..
:cena5


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Fuck the Cena haters, this feud is the absolute best.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

"Every show, all the time"

*Not here tonight

:ti


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*



Shenron said:


> I would kill him with my own hands if I was in USA. I'd do the world a favor.












Stop.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Best video package in a really long while.


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Fucking awesome video package!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S ...*

*insert hypocritical Cena meme


Brock Lesnar only fights for money

:cena3 has $3.5 million\year contract


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

"I want to be the one who is the one" - (who beat Undertaker).

"John Cena would not be John Cena without me"

Some of these lines are epic. Love it.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

FUCKIN AWESOME VIDEO PACKAGE. :mark:


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Loved that. Pretty hyped for this match now.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Lmao urine. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Oh yes, let there be blood!


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

holy shit brock.


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*



autechrex said:


> What a fucking dweeb. Clean the cheeto dust off your fingers and get a hold of yourself neckbeard.


I'd choke him to death and watch the life get out of him for being the worst wrestler on the planet.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

:clap


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Blood urine and vomit LMAO


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

That was one hell of a promo


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

:lmao That last line. Amazing.


----------



## AJ Brock (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Urine? Vomit? WTF?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

aaawwwww bless the WWE. They're trying so hard to hype this match.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

That was... disturbing, Brock. Blood, urine, and vomit. :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Blood, and urine, and vomit :duck


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

From a kayfabe stand point, Cenas got some balls


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

HOLY SHIT! :mark: THAT WAS EPIC.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Brock Lesnar is Violence Jack.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Awesome video package!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

There better be blood after that promo.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Urine

:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Blood, urine....
..and vomit.

Thespian.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Great video package.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

:banderas 

Holy fucking shit. That was epic.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

LOL BROCK


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

God it's so painfully obvious this whole thing is going to be yet another case of that twat Cena "overcoming the odds".


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

I bet there's no blood :lol

They promise a war, we'll probably get a pillow fight.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Probably the first time "blood, urine, and vomit" ended a promo


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

This has to be a rib lol


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

That music.....


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> for 12 years, the exact same crap, over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over..
> :cena5



:vince$

:reigns is next


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

:lmao 'blood and urine and vomit'

That's probably just the front row.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Blood urine and vomit. Goddayum!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Damn, why is the Nine Inch Nails show on the same day as SummerSlam? Grrr..


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Blood, Urine and Vomit? Ok Brock you do those things


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Brock is one scary dude.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Blood, urine and vomit. A whole pile of it. By Brock Lesnar. Hopefully to Lawler too.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> "Come get some."
> 
> Say it ONE more time, Cena, I don't think we heard the first 5 times.



Did you also hear the WWE Network was only $9.99


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

I've got a horrible feeling in my gut that Cena's going to retain at Summerslam


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

they are so desperate for network subscribers


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Brock's promo was great. And if they don't stop trying to shill the network, i'm getting Netflix instead.


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

That actually has me hyped now! :mark:


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

HOLY SHIT STOP FUCKING BEGGING U STUPID ANNOUNCERS


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

The 9.99 joke is only 45 minutes old and it's been done to death


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

*$9.99* people! :vince5


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Brocks gonna make Cena smell like R Kelly's bed sheets.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

Cena's character is the absolute worst.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MOR*

That was a fucking awesome video package. That's how you build shit up!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Good promo. Hope Brock fucking wins. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Big Doobie (Jul 13, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MOR*

That was awesome.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Should've been face Orton vs Lesnar but whatever, nice promo.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MOR*

Are the people who play the network drinking game dead yet?


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MOR*

Are urine & vomit even PG ??


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MOR*

Right fuck this, seriously, I'm fucking cancelling the network. Beyond pathetic.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*



Shenron said:


> I'd choke him to death and watch the life get out of him for being the worst wrestler on the planet.


Jesus dude, shut up.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MOR*

That was amazing. Whoever was involved in scripting, editing and producing that video package needs to get more jobs. Brilliant.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MOR*

Mark Henry incoming...


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MOR*

I will leave him in Blood and urine and vomit.
Please sweet Lord Jesus, please Buddha, Please Mohammed, Please Joseph Smith, Please sweet Mary, please let it be.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*



TJC93 said:


> From a kayfabe stand point, Cenas got some balls


Strictly in kayfabe-terms, Cena has more balls than anyone ever! :lol

Always up for any challenge, always fearless and beating everyone! He's the man in kayfabe haha


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*



chineman33 said:


> Are they gonna reference Cena beating Lesnar in 2012?


Cena did say he knew how to beat Brock.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MOR*

Cena vs Lesnar will get the greatest match of all time. I want SummerSlam now. Immediately. So much so I just bleed, urinated and vomited on myself.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*



Zigberg said:


> God it's so painfully obvious this whole thing is going to be yet another case of that twat Cena "overcoming the odds".


Cena ain't winning at SS. Maybe a rematch but they need Brock to win here.


And you know Brock wanted to say shit but held back for whatever reason.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MOR*

That fruity pebbles line was amazing.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MOR*

If I'm lying, I'm dying. THAT VIDEO PACKAGE GAVE ME FUCKING GOOSEBUMPS. So amazing.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MOR*

Every show, Cena?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Blood
Urine
Vomit
Repeat


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MOR*

Is this really going to be a 3-hour infomercial?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Brock vs. Cena in a GG Allin Rules match confirmed.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

What a great video package. Maybe he was reading his lines but Brock was fucking awesome in that.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MOR*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Are the people who play the network drinking game dead yet?


Their heads have probably fallen off. Think WWE is aware the Network is a failure and are just trolling all of us now.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



DashingRKO said:


> Blood
> Urine
> Vomit
> Repeat


In before WWE makes a t shirt out of that slogan. :lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I wonder if people are gonna hear Cesaro's Theme after drinking so many shots for the 9.99 plug in


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

You could pay $9.99 to see urine and vomit, or you could just go to Scott Hall's house after a Friday night and see it for free.


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*



mattheel said:


> Jesus dude, shut up.


And then piss on his dead body.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*



Amber B said:


> Or matches with Kane, exactly.
> 
> Their logic is ass backwards.


i mean you're gonna see what he can do(or probably can't do) soon. the single ppv matches are about to begin, that's when we see what he's made of. u can say what u want about cena, come $9.99's, he often delivers. maybe, hopefully, for everyone's sake, reigns surprises, but i have a feeling it won't get any better for him than these protected raw segments we see every week.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



A-C-P said:


> Did you also hear the WWE Network was only $9.99
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:cole3 :cole3 :cole3 :cole3 :cole3 :cole3 :cole3 :cole3 :cole3 :cole3 :cole3 :cole3 :cole3


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

This commercial just said NINE NINETYNINE! :lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



LigerJ81 said:


> I wonder if people are gonna hear Cesaro's Theme after drinking so many shots for the 9.99 plug in


What is it this week? An ice cream van jingle?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Hopefully Brock ends Cena's career


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

glenwo2 said:


> So did the REF BOTCH when he FORGOT to start counting there?



That's what I want to know. Still it was a horrible LMS match. Now what will HHH do with the demon Kane? Fire him?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Brock being Brock.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Sandow...Awesome.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

BAH GAWD THE SOONERS!


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



ACSplyt said:


> In before WWE makes a t shirt out of that slogan. :lol


eat
sleep
bleed
vomit
piss
.... and break the streak

for only 9.99 at the WWE Store!


----------



## Mazodus (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Having Cena get all serious and utting doubt in our minds that he will go over is exactly what creative want us to think. 

Brock is going over.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

JR!!

Edit: oh fuck


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Jim Ross ohhhh Fuck you Sandow :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Thought Jim Ross was coming out.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I almost thought JR was gonna make a surprise appearance! :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

*BAH GAWD!*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Covered in blood, urine, and vomit. Brock must know some people playing the Raw drinking game tonight


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

BAH GAWDDDDDDD I THOUGHT IT WAS GONNA BE ME :jr


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Sandow

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

JIM ROSS :mark:... oh wait


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

YESSSSSSSS


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*










lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

For a brief, crazy second I thought JR was appearing


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

If Brock doesn't win the title, breaking the streak was wasted


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Aw, I thought we were getting Jim Ross back for a second


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

FUCK YOU SANDOW!!! I thought it was JR


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Y2-Jerk said:


> JR!!
> 
> Edit: oh fuck


Nope.

:troll


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Thought Jim Ross was coming out.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Oh jesus.

lol I bet they don't mention :bahgawd once either.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

HE'S GONNA PUKE! :vince6


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

If Brock tried to talk live like he does in 'interviews' like that might work well, the few times he does talk live it's forced and ends up screaming, but if he talk calmly it would just make him look more intimidating.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

anybody know how much a month the network costs?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fuck JR. This is better.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Oh fuck you for teasing me like that.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Oh hey it's Mr Touchdown from Chikara, oh it's Sandow with another stupid gimmick


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

*If Adam Rose comes out, I... I just don't know...*


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Thought it was JR.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Cena ruined that promo imo


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Will they refrain from taking shots at JR, lets see.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Damn Sandow, thought JR returned! 


BOOMER! SOONER!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Swagger's skin is probably itching with the suppression of his Oklahoma pride right now. :lel


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

oh lawd ... osrgrngjerngjew ...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Boomer sooner!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

this better not be adam rose match number 999


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

:lmao Sandow!


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Sandow is great.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



ACSplyt said:


> I almost thought JR was gonna make a surprise appearance! :lol


Lol for a fraction of a second I was fooled.

In any case, BOOMER SOONERS!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao Sandow


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

MARK HENRY :mark:


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Henry gonna bury Sandow hard


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

The real meaning of a piss break.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Dats what I do!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Somebody gonna get their ass kicked.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

THE RATINGS IS BACK!!!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



The One Man Gang said:


> anybody know how much a month the network costs?


$come get some


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Mark Henry is back :mark:


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*

I wonder who's going to win this.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

OOOH Mark Henry. :mark: 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Henry

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Rick Ross is back. To join the Nation 2.0


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

*Mark Henry squash match. Nice.*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

*WHOOP DA BAD PEOPLE IS BACK!*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The worlds strongest jobber is back!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

HENRY


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Thank the Lord it's not Khali. Nice to see Henry back.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

That subtle shot at JR


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

And in the most random ass return in a while.............


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

LMFAO Sandow. Yes, Mark Henry! And YES! YES! YES! at this new thread title.

Great RAW so far.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

At least Henry squashing Sandow in 2 seconds is believeable

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

*$9.99 a month.* :lawler


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Henry about to do some burying.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

MARK IS BACK BABAY!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

so mark henry just happened to be wearing a texas t shirt and happened to be back stage? lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

RATINGZ :henry1


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

MARK! :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Henry!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Mark "Ratings" Henry


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Highest rated segment in Raw history.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

pretty damn smart bringing him back in his hometown. they cheer him, the crowds that follow will too.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Henry is back!!!


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Mark Henry is about to squash Sandow.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I like how JBL is shitting over the Sooners on commentary.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Hey Sandow fans, you might wanna look away. It'll be quick though.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Come on, New Nation.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Well, thank God for another 5 second Sandow squash..


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I hope this isn't another Mark Henry beatdown by Lesnar .... Even though I know that Lesnar isn't scheduled to be here.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Sexual chocolate is back and ready to take the Nation under his wing cuz he's the ratings and that's what he do!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

JR vs Rick Ross!


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

That man once won Money in the Bank.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

lmfao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

:lol Was that match even a minute long?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



TommyRich said:


> If Brock doesn't win the title, breaking the streak was wasted


Breaking the streak by Brock was already a wasted. Him losing to Cena for the 2nd time is just pure embarrassment.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

44 seconds (with some showboating)


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Better Luck next week Sandow. :vince5


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Jim Ross will take these JBL comments personally. He will blog about how the WWE is taking shots at him.
Like he is the only man from Oklahoma that likes the Sooners.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I remember that time in Texas when Mark Henry's momma (RIP) had to watch on the tron her son feeling up that cross dresser Sammy.
"Sweet Jesus, she has a penis!"


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Pretty sure Hornswoggle would squash Sandow at this point.


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*



TaylorFitz said:


> Cena did say he knew how to beat Brock.



Yeah I heard. But they haven't mentioned his victory directly. I have a feeling Cena is gonna win...


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

THATS WHAT I DO


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

\m/ \m/ \m/ \m/ \m/ \m/ \m/ \m/ \m/


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Henry :mark:


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Flawless Victory said:


> Hey Sandow fans, you might wanna look away. It'll be quick though.


No kidding. :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Mark Henry looks good. Has he lost more weight?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

At least they didn't mention JR.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

What a segment and match. I am oh so sports entertained.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

This Sandow thing has gotten so old.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

That bum ass Vince Young :maury


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Beat 'em up, beat 'em up
Break his neck, break his neck


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

:lol Who the hell did Sandow piss off man


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Stop. Putting. This. Guy. On. T. V.


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Please murder Adam Rose, oculus mirror.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Not this gay gimmick


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



witchblade000 said:


> Come on, New Nation.


Jesus, who is THAT?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



LigerJ81 said:


> RATINGZ :henry1


This segment earned a rating of...
:hhh2


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

That cheap shot at Jim Ross though ...

Fucking Rose !


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Mark is back. Triple H'll be happy.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

This is shaping up to be a horrible Raw. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Shouldn't Vince Young be working his night shift job at UDF to pay back 2 million dollar loans for parties and shit.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Fire this cunt already WWE. I'll give 99999.99 if you do. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

this guy should really be a heel... so annoying.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

So he's not joining the new nation. And Adam Rose can suck an appendage, but i reckon he'd enjoy it...


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

fpalm


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

*Ahhhhhhhhhhhh fuck this shit. This mothafucker sounds like Willie Wanka.*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Occulus plug wow this is fucking pathetic.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

The actual fuck is this?


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

This guy...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Only thing that is saving this Oculus segment is Karen Gillan


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Adam Rose plug time. Oculus DVD this time I think


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

WTF is this pish


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

*SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE...*

Shitting on Adam Rose so much :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Oh fuck everything.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

What the fuck is this shit :maury


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Vinny Mac vs. Herman Cain in a 999 on a Pole Match = Best for business.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Wow, they just really know how to kill an episode don't they..
*GET THIS ANAL BLOOM FUCK OUT OF THE COMPANY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Vince Young! My favorite college qb ever.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

what the fuck is this


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Wtf


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Jesus you gotta be kidding me...


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

...wtf is this shit


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I see lemons!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Dafuq? :lol


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

What in the world...


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Now I can finally say that Sandow's treatment by the WWE is better than TNA considering that TNA doesn't have a TV deal anymore ... so finally people can say that some TV is better than no TV, or even TNA :draper2


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

adam rose is pretty much the worst thing on RAW these days, and that's saying something.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Is this a wrestling show?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

What is this Adam Rose crap?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Wat the goddamn.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Da fuck :what?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

:bryan5

The fuck?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

What am I watching.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

This is so fucking shit. :lmao


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

What on earth did I just watch


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I can't like that guy...


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

What the fuck is he on?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

wtf


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I was wondering how that was going to tie back into Sonic burgers.


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

*flips table* I'm done with this company.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

fpalm


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

LMFAO that was so stupid


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

WTF is this SHIT????????????


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

dem writers


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Maybe Leo Kruger?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Quality Adam Rose segment


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lmao. That was awesome.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

wut


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

was that VINCE FUCKING YOUNG?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Face palm


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

fade in, fade out, music overlay?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

At least the mirror didn't show an actual lemon, but stupid non the less.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

AN ACTUAL CAREER?!!!?! NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

THAT GUY WAS A LEMON! :lol


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



GOD said:


> Occulus plug wow this is fucking pathetic.


Embarrassing state of the WWE.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I don't know anymore.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Fuck this shit is starting to get embarrassing as shit.


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I really hope he dies.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Ladies and Gentlemen we have officially witnessed the worst backstage skit of all time.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I hate Adam Rose


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Leo Kruger stared back at him.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Best segment in a very long time.

Tha powa of tha mirra... That guy was a lemon!


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

That was fucking hilarious


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Finally. Something worthwhile.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Oh good Ambrose is on so I can stop watching after this match.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Ambrose!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It's the signing of the "bitch" tonight between Steph and Brie


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Fully expected Russell Brand to pop up there.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

DAT POP


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Dat Theme! So sweet.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Brie Bella and Steph to close the show again :lmao


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

What in the Hell am I watching?
Adam Rose... kill me


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

A magic mirror.

In 2014.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Ambrose! :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



cmiller4642 said:


>


Was thinking the same thing haha


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Stone Cold Ambrose


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

God, this RAW is awful so far.


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

fuck this shit, I'm done.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Ambrose!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Sorry WWE, but no. That's not how this works. You don't go from the fucking wanker called Adam Rose and go to bad ass Dean Ambrose immediately afterwords. Just no.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Adam Rose segment


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Ambrose :mark:

This is the guy they should be pushing as the next face of WWE, not fucking Reigns.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Thank God Dean is here :banderas :cheer


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I would.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Ambrose vs. ADR could be good.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Mark Henry to Vince Young: That's what it looks like to be good at your job you bum.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Trifektah said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen we have officially witnessed the worst backstage skit of all time.


Is that the worse the WWE has jumped the shark since the Mark Henry hand storyline?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Ambrose theme is still missing something...or a lot..


----------



## Razor Mike (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

sweet shorts sally


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

That new TMNT movie looks fucking awful.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

What is Adam Rose even on, and where can I find some?


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Don't know why, but I love Ambrose's theme. 

One of the few newer themes I love!


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Dean Ambrose > Roman Reigns.
No question.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Ambrose is the fucking king.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I wonder how much WWE got paid for that?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



birthday_massacre said:


> Is that the worse the WWE has jumped the shark since the Mark Henry hand storyline?


And that's not even close to the Vick debacle..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



TheGMofGods said:


> Sorry WWE, but no. That's not how this works. You don't go from the fucking wanker called Adam Rose and go to bad ass Dean Ambrose immediately afterwords. Just no.


Its the mirror!!!! OMG:faint:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Herman Cain should support the WWE Network since it's 9 9 9.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

ambrose :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bullet Proof (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I dont even.......


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

That rose segment was 9.99 % lame.......


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Panzer said:


> That new TMNT movie looks fucking awful.


I give it 5 lemons out of 5.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

CommercialMania rolls on! :vince2


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Trifektah said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen we have officially witnessed the worst backstage skit of all time.


Better than most of the backstage skits in 2009.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

BUT SHIT, IT WAS 9 DOLLARS AND 99 CENTS


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

That was really stupid. Whoever came up with that idea of Adam Rose looking in to a mirror and seeing a "lemon" should be slapped. A stupid skit like that doesn't get a guy over.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I thought Twister came out 20 years ago


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Is that shoulder tape apart of Ambrose gimmick now? I mean I'm all for selling but jeez that shit been there for like 6 weeks now


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



ironcladd1 said:


> I thought Twister came out 20 years ago


And this movie doesn't have Bill Paxton, which is a huge fail.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

HOGAN :mark:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Surprised Sandow didn't come out dressed as Jay Z and sing '9.99 Problems'.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

:hogan2


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Thisclose to turning the TV off and going to bed.
This is the classic case of, 'well next week is our big show, let's mail this one in boys'


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

That Lesnar interview was epic.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Oh... more birthday celebrations... k...


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Hogan


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



TheGMofGods said:


> Sorry WWE, but no. That's not how this works. You don't go from the fucking wanker called Adam Rose and go to bad ass Dean Ambrose immediately afterwords. Just no.


Exactly. The tone of these shows is all over the fucking place nowadays.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Hogan to announce his desire to face Sting.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

If Brutus Beefcake aint there im done with this fucking company.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Ambrose :mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh god, if you thought the network plugging was bad recently, wait until next week....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

How do they go to commercial during their #1 babyface's entrance?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Does anyone remember Rocks birthday celebration?

Monday is gonna suck
:ti


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Next weeks Raw already confirmed to be better than tonights. Hogan birthday celebration with special guests.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

So basically Hogan's special guests will be Jimmy Hart and Beefcake.
And he'll get a lapdance from his daught....I mean wife.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I'm about to think way too deeply about this shit but here we go: Adam Rose stared into the mirror and saw the "Lemon" version of himself. Yet, the Lemon version also saw himself and was repulsed at his attire. So was he _REALLY _a Lemon? Does wearing a suit automatically make you a Lemon? Wouldn't the "Lemon" version of Adam Rose be really happy about being a bore in a suit?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Is Amrbose ever going to get ring attire lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

How much to subscribe to this thread?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

No reaction as per.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



chineman33 said:


> Is that shoulder tape apart of Ambrose gimmick now? I mean I'm all for selling but jeez that shit been there for like 6 weeks now


Dean Ambrose is one of the best sellers in the biz.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I don't think Alberto Del Rio has ever come out to a reaction as a heel.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

:ambrose :ambrose :ambrose


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Here comes LATIN NO HEAT!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

rollins will win beat the clock, ambrose wins at summerslam.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I bet the stipulation will be the MiTB case on the line. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

who's gonna show up for hogans party?

my guess...

slaughter
piper
flair


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

You know, I really like Del Rio's theme.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Exactly. The tone of these shows is all over the fucking place nowadays.


And yet Kevin Dunn always avoids being fired...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Pretty sure that wrap is gonna stay on ambrose's shoulder for the rest of his life.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



A-C-P said:


> How much to subscribe to this thread?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


*
$9.99 of course* :hhh2


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Trifektah said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen we have officially witnessed the worst backstage skit of all time.


Did you forget about this?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Del rio sucking in that gut with all his might
:maury


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

These plugs are getting worse


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

HALL OF PAIN :mark:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

If Ambrose looses does the other match still go on as planned?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Ooh. This should be a good match.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Poor Rose still stuck in product placement hell. :\

Kevin Dunn and Vince = Lemons _and_ lemonparty members.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I like Hogan, but a birthday celebration on the go home show for Summerslam? Lol


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Jerry Lawler thinks there are 100 seconds in a minute, you guys.

That just happened.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Del Rio roiding up! Dude is jacked out of nowhere.


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Ladies and gentlemen, Jerry Lawler.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Alberto is kind of okay when hes not involved in a shitty storyline.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

No Cole Ambrose suffered the shoulder injury a # of months ago


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Weeks ago? That was months ago!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Fuck jerry lawler


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



NastyYaffa said:


> Here comes LATIN NO HEAT!


:lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



chineman33 said:


> Is that shoulder tape apart of Ambrose gimmick now? I mean I'm all for selling but jeez that shit been there for like 6 weeks now


He's channeling Bob Orton. Ambrose was born in the wrong era and he's been selling that arm since he was in FCW.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Maybe all this horrible work by Lawler is his way of fighting the power? if Vince is going to yell in his ear, maybe he is just half assing it to prove a point?


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Really giving it to the air with those punches


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



A-C-P said:


> How much to subscribe to this thread?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


BUT SHIT, IT'S ONLY 9 DOLLARS AND 99 CENTS.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Nicky Midss said:


> who's gonna show up for hogans party?
> 
> my guess...
> 
> ...



You can be a guest of Hogan's party for 9.99 :hhh2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

The fuck was that :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Ambrose's punches look so ineffective to me


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

*Where are all the Network cocksuckers now?

Put to shame hopefully; the actual RAW product is being infested by the shilling & it's more than distracting.*


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

These timed matches are stupid because it basically gives away the result beforehand ...


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I think its time the wwe cuts Alberto loose


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Da fuck happened there, chihuahua?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Stinger Fan said:


> Is Amrbose ever going to get ring attire lol


that was is gear in the indies some of the time. He should go with the black shorts and Ambrose on the back of them.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Amber B said:


> He's channeling Bob Orton. Ambrose was born in the wrong era and he's been selling that arm since he was in FCW.


DDP had taped ribs for 100 straight weeks.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Jake Roberts has just gone ape shit!

DDT botching everywhere.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Okay.. I'm even sick of the Network 9.99 plugs.. who the fuck thought this wouldn't be annoying?


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I would literally pay $9.99 a month to never hear Lawler on commentary ever again.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



wkc_23 said:


> BUT SHIT, IT'S ONLY 9 DOLLARS AND 99 CENTS.


:lmao Love it! Best one yet!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



birthday_massacre said:


> that was is gear in the indies some of the time. He should go with the black shorts and Ambrose on the back of them.


It can't be that comfortable wearing that every week lol


----------



## RaymerWins (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Wait...





There is a WWE Network?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

don't forget about dlo's chest protector


----------



## We_The_People (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Worst RAW ever.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Mra22 said:


> I like Hogan, but a birthday celebration on the go home show for Summerslam? Lol


Hogan deserves it I guess. We wouldn't want him doing a "Yaya Toure"


Just no "last" match


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I find it funny that Ambrose thought we weren't gonna notice him blatantly covering his mouth to call the next spots/parts of the match to Del Rio. :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Nicky Midss said:


> who's gonna show up for hogans party?
> 
> my guess...
> 
> ...


The dumb mark in me wants Rusev to attack and Swagger to make the save/intervene.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Ambrose has a worse hairline than LeBron..


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Amber B said:


> Da fuck happened there, chihuahua?


:


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



We_The_People said:


> Worst RAW ever.


spam poster


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

How many people have unsubscribed to the WWE Network since the start of Raw?

999


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Has it seriously only been 1 hour? And is that fucking Brie Bella bullshit SERIOUSLY FUCKING CLOSING THE SHOW AGAIN?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Trifektah said:


> I'm about to think way too deeply about this shit but here we go: Adam Rose stared into the mirror and saw the "Lemon" version of himself. Yet, the Lemon version also saw himself and was repulsed at his attire. So was he _REALLY _a Lemon? Does wearing a suit automatically make you a Lemon? Wouldn't the "Lemon" version of Adam Rose be really happy about being a bore in a suit?


I think they might be changing his gimmick. Not sure about that though.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

That looked like a gay threeway on the ropes for a second there


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Ambrose during Rollins match needs to interfer and attack RVD so Rollins gets DQd.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

OHH KILL EM.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Who booked this shit?

Wouldn't it make sense for Rollins to win first and then have the babyface try and beat the time only to have Del Rio stall as a favor to the Authority who could grant him an IC title match? Why are we watching a guy the WWE is trying to push as a babyface get his ass kicked here?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Fuck. You.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Lawler ... die.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Come on Vince stop torturing Lawler now


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Are they seriously taking the fucking piss now?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

9.99 :lmao:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

This network plugging is getting unbearable, it was funny at first, but this is just madness


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Bad For Business said:


> Ambrose has a worse hairline than LeBron..


:lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Let ssee how many times they mention the network being $9.99 a month.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Eulonzo said:


> I find it funny that Ambrose thought we weren't gonna notice him blatantly covering his mouth to call the next spots/parts of the match to Del Rio. :lol


You know, at least he's trying to cover it up instead of some people practically yelling spots out.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I wonder if they're going for 99 network mentions I know they're over 20 possibly 30 at this point


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Network fucking plugs...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



wkc_23 said:


> OHH KILL EM.


Ortons face
:ti


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Thanks Lawler for running the joke into the ground


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Fucking Sky piece of shit :cuss:


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

*In case you forgot, commentary have brought it up every 9 seconds; the WWE Network is available for 9.99 a month; even the ring apron advertises it.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

9.99 Folks! :jbl


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

$9.99 a month fpalm


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Trifektah said:


> Who booked this shit?
> 
> Wouldn't it make sense for Rollins to win first and then have the babyface try and beat the time only to have Del Rio stall as a favor to the Authority who could grant him an IC title match? Why are we watching a guy the WWE is trying to push as a babyface get his ass kicked here?


Nope. That makes sense. You know we can't have that.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

:lawler The Network? The one you get for only $9.99 a month?

:jbl How much did you say it was King?

:lawler Triple H said it was $9.99 a month!

:lmao :lmao


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

SHUT THE FUCK UP KING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lawler


----------



## We_The_People (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

$9.99


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

The network plugging is kind of funny... Making a joke out of it because they know how pathetic it comes across when plugging it every 5 minutes.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Yo Vince, annoying us with this "9.99" shit isn't going to accomplish anything.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Seeing this makes me wish Del Rio could replace Kane or Orton.


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Amber B said:


> He's channeling Bob Orton. Ambrose was born in the wrong era and he's been selling that arm since he was in FCW.


I guess it's good he's in this era and not the attitude era. Him and Brian Pillman existing in the same era would cause the world to implode


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Holyshit, this wasn't just an opening joke. Network plugs everywhere!


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I'm just waiting for them to go to commercial during this beat the clock match :lel


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

BORING


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



MTVDTH said:


> Lawler ... die.


It's pretty clear that they're aware that they piss people off.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Authority all in suits... very nostalgia. 

CORPORATION :mark:


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

RAW is a 100 times worse than The Simpsons and Saturday Night Live combined - they're all long-running shows that wore out their welcomes a long time ago. This show should have been cancelled years ago.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Monday Night Raw: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY $9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE*



Shenron said:


> I'd choke him to death and watch the life get out of him for being the worst wrestler on the planet.


Khali.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I'm pretty sure Ambrose's shoulder has been kayfabe injured since his match against Barrett in June


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

That hanging cross-armbreaker was actually pretty sick.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Lol JBL.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Yup, Lawler is ruining the network plug joke. You can stop now, please.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

No fucking way it's going to take Rollins 6 minutes to beat RVD.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



The One Man Gang said:


> I'm just waiting for them to go to commercial during this beat the clock match :lel


You ask and you shall receive.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Damn. That kick was stiff as fuck


----------



## We_The_People (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

No seriously, worst RAW ever.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Sick kick from Del Rio!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

DA WWE APP :cole

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



The One Man Gang said:


> I'm just waiting for them to go to commercial during this beat the clock match :lel


holy shit I was joking. :maury


Fuck this company.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

fpalm

Going to commercial during a beat the clock match, ffs.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Nice sequence by del rio. Toss off the top rope followed by a stiff kick to the jaw.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Adam Rose should slip the announcers some acid an hour before the show.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


> Yup, Lawler is ruining the network plug joke. You can stop now, please.



OK, I'll stop.....

For $9.99 :hhh2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Reigns dun had to get stapled up.


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

"That's the kick Del Rio won the championship with!!!" God I hate JBL. Worst commentator in the fucking world


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I hate the way Cole over-pronounces "WWE".


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

The One Man Gang said:


> holy shit I was joking. :maury
> 
> 
> Fuck this company.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Natecore said:


> Del Rio roiding up! Dude is jacked out of nowhere.



I noticed this too. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Trifektah said:


> Who booked this shit?
> 
> Wouldn't it make sense for Rollins to win first and then have the babyface try and beat the time only to have Del Rio stall as a favor to the Authority who could grant him an IC title match? Why are we watching a guy the WWE is trying to push as a babyface get his ass kicked here?


Don't... don't question it, man. You'll only make yourself madder at their ineptitude.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No fucking way it's going to take Rollins 6 minutes to beat RVD.


Dean will come in, attack RVD after the Piece of Mind or whatever he's calling it to cost Seth the win and get the chance to name the stip.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

CommercialMania during a beat the clock match :lol :vince$


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Jack Thwagger said:


> fpalm
> 
> Going to commercial during a beat the clock match, ffs.


Don't worry it will probably end during the commercial. But if you download the wwe app you don't have to miss any of the action!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I feel like we're on the road to Over The Limit, not the road to Summerslam.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Ambrose in a match? :mark: Did he have a promo? I had missed the first hour of raw


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Jack Thwagger said:


> fpalm
> 
> Going to commercial during a beat the clock match, ffs.


it will be even worse if the match ended during the ad break.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

*WWE APP
WWE NETWORK - $9.99*
*WWE APP
WWE NETWORK - $9.99*
*WWE APP
WWE NETWORK - $9.99*
*WWE APP
WWE NETWORK - $9.99*
*WWE APP
WWE NETWORK - $9.99*
*WWE APP
WWE NETWORK - $9.99*
*WWE APP
WWE NETWORK - $9.99*
*WWE APP
WWE NETWORK - $9.99*
*WWE APP
WWE NETWORK - $9.99*
*WWE APP
WWE NETWORK - $9.99*
*WWE APP
WWE NETWORK - $9.99*
*WWE APP
WWE NETWORK - $9.99*
*WWE APP
WWE NETWORK - $9.99*


:jbl "What was that price again, king?"


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

These constant network mentions are surely going to drive more people away than draw people in.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

We_The_People said:


> No seriously, worst RAW ever.


Sure..........just like the thousands of other Raw episodes. :troll


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Ambrose comes to the ring

:commercial:


6 mins. into match. 

:commercial:


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

A commercial during a beat the clock.

Fuck you.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



kokepepsi said:


> Ortons face
> :ti


You know he want to hit that rton2


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Omega_VIK said:


> Ambrose in a match? :mark: Did he have a promo? I had missed the first hour of raw


Nope, no promo.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

HOTEL...... TRAVAGO.........


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Chrome said:


> I feel like we're on the road to Over The Limit, not the road to Summerslam.


Road to Hell more like


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Chrome said:


> I feel like we're on the road to Over The Limit, not the road to Summerslam.


Not too much of a difference in recent years.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

9:50, 49 seconds to go...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Bad For Business said:


> These constant network mentions are surely going to drive more people away than draw people in.



yup its bad for business

:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



chineman33 said:


> I guess it's good he's in this era and not the attitude era. Him and Brian Pillman existing in the same era would cause the world to implode


Not even that era. Ambrose would've thrived in the 70s and 80s.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Lord Humongous said:


> I noticed this too.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah I did too. Suddenly, he's looking bigger


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Omega_VIK said:


> Ambrose in a match? :mark: Did he have a promo? I had missed the first hour of raw


Nope


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

When they went to commercials the clock was at what 6? 7 minutes? When the ads are over the clock will be near 11 minutes I bet.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Age defying skin care really hits the target demographic I think.


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Can there be an app to alert me when Paige and Seth Rollins is on my TV?


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

King always has to ruin everything. fpalm Opening promo with the sarcastic plugs was brilliant, and got it over nicely with the fans. Now fucking King is ruining it by overdoing.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Just mute, the match it's good you people love to suffer.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



KuritaDavion said:


> Dean will come in, attack RVD after the Piece of Mind or whatever he's calling it to cost Seth the win and get the chance to name the stip.


You'd think the babyface would name the stip, but everything in this feud is done to benefit Rollins, not Ambrose.

Why would Triple H just let him DQ RVD and have Ambrose win?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

LMAO TOO MUCH SARCASM HERE TONIGHT :lmao You guys are killin me. But this product is killing me even more.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

If Seth Rollins doesn't beat the clock...I just...wtf is this.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Wait a minute that red hair kid from youtube yelling about gingers having souls got his own tv show

:maury


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

You guys are right. Del Rio's looking bigger.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



wkc_23 said:


> Reigns dun had to get stapled up.


Aw lawd.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



KaineSpawnX said:


> 9:50, 49 seconds to go...


:lol


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

WHAT'S THE PRICE AGAIN JERREH?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

the WWE got 9.99 problems but a @#$#% ain't one.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Wait what was the stipulation for the beat the clock match?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

actually, ambrose is probably gonna win. wasn't the match rumored to be a streetfight? rollins wouldn't pick that.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Omega_VIK said:


> Ambrose in a match? :mark: Did he have a promo? I had missed the first hour of raw












And a Brock/Cena promo.


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Ambrose has the worst suicide dive no lie


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

This is horrible. First, a LMS standing that ends with a spear, and now a beat the clock match with a commercial half way through.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

*Kick his ass Ambrose! Kick his ass! :clap Kick his ass Ambrose! Kick his ass! :clap*


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

DAT DDT


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Well, Rollins is definitely going to beat the clock tonight.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It's to bad a minute is only 60 seconds no one can win their match at 9:99


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Nice tornado


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Jokes aside though, not a bad match at all this


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

With dat Maryse pin :ass


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Anyone think the Seth Rollins match will go 10+ minutes?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Omega_VIK said:


> Wait what was the stipulation for the beat the clock match?


If Rollins or Ambrose beat the clock, then they get to choose the match stipulation for SS


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Can RVD even wrestle for 13 minutes?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

13 minutes? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

How much is the network again?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

They're booking Ambrose like a cookie cutter babyface. Have his ass kicked all match, and come back at the end.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Monday Night DDT

I think that's about seven now so far.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

ambrose is 13 mins into a match and still isn't as gassed as Reigns was after 2 minutes into his match


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Anyone think the Seth Rollins match will go 10+ minutes?



Let's hope not.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You'd think the babyface would name the stip, but everything in this feud is done to benefit Rollins, not Ambrose.
> 
> Why would Triple H just let him DQ RVD and have Ambrose win?


Because Trips isn't thinking about it, refs decisions are final and once he does it there's nothing he can do. Plus it'll make it worse for Ambrose when he names the stip and somehow Rollins steals the win at Summerslam.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Half the roster uses suicide dives now.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



chineman33 said:


> Ambrose has the worst suicide dive no lie


I'm kind of tired of that move anyway.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

oh shit


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Say what you will, Del Rio is great in the ring!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Holy shit lol. Almost killed Ambrose. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Fucking OUCH.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

DAMN


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Holy sh*t! 

ADR ALMOST KILLED AMBROSE THERE!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

That little kid needs to shut his/her god damn mouth


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

John Cena giving Ambrose pointers


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Fucking sick move.


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Jesus was that scary.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Hmm, why didn't Dean just use a chair against Del Rio and end the match in DQ? Would have got a great time then :ambrose


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Uh, he kicked out a top rope reverse DDT!?!?!?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Best heel and face workers in the company in this match.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I have to admit, this match is good. :banderas


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

wtf was that


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Why does this company still go out of their way to make Alberto Del Rio look good?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Nearly landed on his head


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

What a fucking great move from Del Rio :clap


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Joseph92 said:


> Anyone think the Seth Rollins match will go 10+ minutes?


No, Ambrose will come down and attack RVD to get Rollins DQ'd. So Ambrose will win by default.

Just watch.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

That suplex is too dangerous for my tastes.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

it's obvious now Ambrose will cost Rollins the match.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Ambrose is just a mess fpalm


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Why does Ambrose act like a white walker from GoT


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Amber B said:


> With dat Maryse pin :ass


:lol Noticed that too!


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Holy fuck Ambrose ate so much shit on that reverse suplex whew


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



El Capitano said:


> Hmm, why didn't Dean just use a chair against Del Rio and end the match in DQ? Would have got a great time then :ambrose


You kinda have to win...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

And the ref just told Dean to look at the clock.


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Commercials during Beat the clock challenge is not an issue. Generally RAW matches are built around live crowds, not the TV viewers. To the live crowd, the match is still on.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Great Match here


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Shit, Ambrose and Del Rio got some good chemistry. Pretty good match.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

God that move was legit scary. George Paul just said damn...


----------



## Mazodus (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Forget the clock for a second, this is a fucking A+ match.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Great fn match. Del Rio is just a master technician.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

*No way in hell RVD is going to wrestle a 15+ minute match :lol*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Damn, this match is dragging.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

15 mins.......


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



joeycalz said:


> Why does this company still go out of their way to make Alberto Del Rio look good?


Because he is Mexicos greatest export


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Awesome match.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Midnight Rocker said:


> Jokes aside though, not a bad match at all this


It's been a pretty good match actually. Del Rio can't get any heat but he's a great worker. And Ambrose is improving all the time.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Greeat match. ADR was really good.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Okay, seriously, awesome match!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

What kind of ending was that?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Longest beat the clock match ever lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

See the difference between Ambrose & Reigns.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

15 fucking minutes.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

MA BOY AMBROSE DID IT. :mark:


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

i thought that was the MIZ move?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Well that ending was anticlimactic.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

JBL actually putting over the psychology of the match? I'm stunned


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Joseph92 said:


> Anyone think the Seth Rollins match will go 10+ minutes?


I hope. their match a few weeks ago on Raw was fun.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hope Ambrose gets Rollins DQ'd.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Yeah, I'm not buying Rollins/RVD wrestling for more than 10 minutes...


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Only $9.99 to watch Brock pee on Cena :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

The titty master is bleedin!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Far more impressed with Del Rio than Ambrose. I hate how they book babyfaces now.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



TheMenace said:


> How much is the network again?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Chrome said:


> Damn, this match is dragging.


Wait 'til you see RVD.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Trifektah said:


> Uh, he kicked out a top rope reverse DDT!?!?!?


I think it was MEANT to be a Reverse-Suplex. :lol


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



joeycalz said:


> Why does this company still go out of their way to make Alberto Del Rio look good?


this is how I imagine Vince watching ADR matches.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

And people here hate ADR.....


----------



## We_The_People (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I hope Rollins wins, just so I'm somewhat surprised.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I dont see how RVD can go 15+


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I hope that match was enough for some around here to see what an asset Del Rio is.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Second match with blood tonight


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Del Rio taking a page out of Goatzuki's playbook ...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> See the difference between Ambrose & Reigns.


Ya rains wulda put delreo thru a talbe n 5 minets falt 2 win


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Fantastic match. Credit to both guys. 

Can't see Rollins/rvd being 15 minutes plus...unless rvd somehow wins?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Great match.. hopefully this means Ambrose is running in on Rollins match to cause a loss.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Solid tv match, nothing special but I enjoyed it.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE...*

Ok good time for the "Bitch" Recap

Cliff notes version

I quit
Slap
Bitch
Bitch
Bitch
Slap
Arrested
Bitch
I'll see you in court
Bitch
Slap


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



ceeder said:


> Only $9.99 to watch Brock pee on Cena :mark: :mark: :mark:


:kg1


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Midnight Rocker said:


> Say what you will, Del Rio is great in the ring!


Yep he usually is. He's just never truly captured the American audience with his stereotypical Mexican gimmick and perro talk.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> Far more impressed with Del Rio than Ambrose. I hate how they book babyfaces now.



This. Though I've always been impressed with Del Rio.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



DashingRKO said:


> If Rollins or Ambrose beat the clock, then they get to choose the match stipulation for SS


Thanks.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



TromaDogg said:


> It's been a pretty good match actually. Del Rio can't get any heat but he's a great worker. And Ambrose is improving all the time.


Yeah, he's in the top 8 workers in the company right now, Imho.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Can RVD even go past 10 minutes anymore?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Now you bitches on ADRs dick
:ti

Bunch of bandwagonners that can't tell talent when its stares them in the face


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Bad For Business said:


> Far more impressed with Del Rio than Ambrose. I hate how they book babyfaces now.


Im actually a huge Ambrose fan, but I agree. ADR was great. Not really a knock on Ambrose at all because ADR worked that match really, really well.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

"Bitch"


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Wow no Network plug since they came back from commurchial. Vince must've told Lawler to stfu


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Natecore said:


> That suplex is too dangerous for my tastes.


He usually only does it on Ziggler. Those two have amazing chemistry. That move should be a finisher too


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Good match!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

I QWET!!#

You are a vindictive BETCH

Shut the fuck UP!!!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I can't even imagine Reigns in a match like that :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



KaineSpawnX said:


> Wait 'til you see RVD.


RVD has a different meaning for the word drag.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

That match was :banderas God Damn Del Rio is so damn good. Nice job by Ambrose as well.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



TromaDogg said:


> It's been a pretty good match actually. Del Rio can't get any heat but he's a great worker. And Ambrose is improving all the time.


ADR does get "heat" in the sense that almost every single opponent he fights looks damned good. Basically, he doesn't get any heat or credit for himself, but I don't remember a single match where a babyface went up against him and they didn't get cheered. 

In other words, facing ADR is a guaranteed credibility boost for his opponent --- his matches are almost never filler.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Damn Bryan is a lucky man :lenny


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

The emphasis on Brie Bella's final words in her sentences is overbearing.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Ambrose really needs a new finisher tho. It doesn't help when a bunch of guys are doing variations of it, anyway.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

That Oscar performance by Brie.

:duck


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Still don't get why you'd quit your job then demand it back in a way that sounds like they fired you


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Midnight Rocker said:


> I hope that match was enough for some around here to see what an asset Del Rio is.


The two problems is Del Rio really doesn't want to be in the spot he's in now so he may move on and the hate is more when he's pushed as one of the main guys with the lack of a personality.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> i thought that was the MIZ move?


Skull-Crushing finale involves having your opponent in a Full-Nelson prior to getting dropped.


Dean's move involves holding your opponent in a headlock.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



birthday_massacre said:


> RVD has a different meaning for the word drag.


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



wkc_23 said:


> Yeah, he's in the top 8 workers in the company right now, Imho.


Top 8? More like top 5...maybe top 2 or 3.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

*Nikki is so going to kick Brie's ass :lol*


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

That's right Brie. You yell every last word in your sentences.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Last time I watched Steph in the ring she got F5'd by Lesnar?


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

You can tell Stephanie and Brie are mad at each other because they keep using the word "bitch."

Did you catch that? DID YOU??


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> See the difference between Ambrose & Reigns.


Yeah,the crowd was crazy for Reigns and his match.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Who wants to hear my impression of Rob Van Dam?

"Hello. I am Mr. Monday, R.V. Dam. It is four hundred and twenty o'clock."


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

No more Bella please.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

IMA MAKE YOU MY BITCH.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



TJC93 said:


> Still don't get why you'd quit your job then demand it back in a way that sounds like they fired you


They forced her to quit because they were going to strip DB of the title by getting him to give it up. If they didn't they were going to fire Brie. So she quit so Bryan wouldn't give up the title.
How hard is that to understand? If they were never going to strip DB of the title by making him give it up she never would have quit.






Amber B said:


> I can't even imagine Reigns in a match like that :lmao


For Reigns it would be an ironman match.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMAO AT THE VIOLIN....This goddamn company.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Bad For Business said:


> They're booking Ambrose like a cookie cutter babyface. Have his ass kicked all match, and come back at the end.


Yeah and he's great at building sympathy with his selling and body language so it works.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Brie is a hell of a looker though.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

What the fuck? Is this Schlindlers List theme?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I'm gonna make you my Bit?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

then i'll see u in court, i'll see u in court, i'll see u in court, court, bitch, bitch, BITCH, court


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I'm gonna make you my bit!


why even play half the word? Is that supposed to be edgy?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Nice faceplant by Brie their. 9/10


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Bah god, no matter how hard you try, I'm not going to give a shit.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

*Jamie Noble :clap*


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



glenwo2 said:


> Skull-Crushing finale involves having your opponent in a Full-Nelson prior to getting dropped.


I invented that. :jericho2


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Way too much time being given to this feud.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

"YOU'RE MY BIT...."


----------



## Biblet2014 (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

This is a pretty ok Raw so far a good gimmick match (Last Man Standing) to open the show, just why have a 15 minuet match only 1 or 2 matches in? Also don't censor a word you have already used that night -.-


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Fucking crazy dangerous, but sick ass move.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Great fucking match with Ambrose/Del Rio. :banderas Their match on Main Event was good but this one easily takes the cake.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

So they have Lesnar say bitch but they censor it on the Steph/Brie promo. :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kyle_C_Haight said:


> You can tell Stephanie and Brie are mad at each other because they keep using the word "bitch."
> 
> Did you catch that? DID YOU??



Jessie Pinkman special "bitch"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Rusev :mark


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

"I AM GONNA MAKE YOU MY BIT!!!!"


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

OMG .. the music .. this Steph/Brie program is by far the worst Summerslam program in the WWE right now .. and they're giving it so much time.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Rusev time! Lana :lenny


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Look at this motherfucker struggle to wave a flag. Jesus.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Cena gets to say "bitch" while Brie and Steph can't. Rise Above Feminism. :cena3


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Lana time, oh and some fat Bulgarian dude too.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

fpalm Seriously, I can't take it. Please WWE, never EEEEVER show the clip of Brie Bella at Payback saying "I quuuuuuit!" a-gain.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

The most beautiful woman in the World.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

The casual fans love this Steph-Brie stuff.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Lana...holy shit.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



chineman33 said:


> He usually only does it on Ziggler. Those two have amazing chemistry. That move should be a finisher too


Ambrose just never looked comfortable up there but hey it isn't my career.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Great time for a commercial...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Lana :lenny


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



birthday_massacre said:


> They forced her to quit because they were going to strip DB of the title by getting him to give it up. If they didn't they were going to fire Brie. So she quit so Bryan wouldn't give up the title.
> How hard is that to understand?


I never heard them tell her to quit


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

:lana In Soviet Russia, WWE Network subscribes for $9.99 a month to YOU!


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

LMAOO is Steph and Brie the ME again?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

And he is a hero to the Russian Federation because why??


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Oh Lana, please save this show


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Buy The WWE Network for:


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Reaper said:


> OMG .. the music .. this Steph/Brie program is by far the worst Summerslam program in the WWE right now .. and they're giving it so much time.


That's what happens when Stephanie McMahon is the most over heel in the company.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



wkc_23 said:


> Fucking crazy dangerous, but sick ass move.


:clap


----------



## Biblet2014 (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

BTW Guys how much exactly is the network? I forgot.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Ooooh Lana.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Lana always looking so good


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Lana tho!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

inb4 Swagger.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LigerJ81 said:


> Buy The WWE Network for:


:lmao :lmao I was just thinking about making this. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



KaineSpawnX said:


> I invented that. :jericho2


Breakdown ftw


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Biblet2014 said:


> BTW Guys how much exactly is the network? I forgot.


10 dollars?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Reaper said:


> OMG .. the music .. this Steph/Brie program is by far the worst Summerslam program in the WWE right now .. and they're giving it so much time.


they're gonna make you their bit by shoving it down your throat...


and a reminder you can see it live for 9.99 on the WWE network! :lawler


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



TJC93 said:


> Still don't get why you'd quit your job then demand it back in a way that sounds like they fired you


Right? She quit on her own terms, and then slapped her former boss but now she demands her job back. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



TJC93 said:


> I never heard them tell her to quit


They told DB, either give up your title or we will fire Brie.
So Bryan would have given up the title to save Brie her job, but Brie instead quit so Bryan could keep the title since it was always his dream.


You seriously don't understand this simple storyline?

I mean its basic storytelling 101 not sure why some people are so confused by this simple logic.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

BIT!!!!! :jesse


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



TromaDogg said:


> :lana In Soviet Russia, WWE Network subscribes for $9.99 a month to YOU!



BUT THEY DON'T USE DOLLARS :


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Barrett Got Swag said:


> 10 dollars?


tree fiddy.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



LigerJ81 said:


> Buy The WWE Network for:


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Barrett Got Swag said:


> 10 dollars?


I thought it was 9.98

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Divine Arion (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Excellent match up with Del Rio and Ambrose. Lots of great technical spots courtesy of ADR and Ambrose doing awesome in his own right to sell how much of a threat Del Rio was. Their ME match was good but really enjoyed this one. 

Oh god the violin playing for the Stephanie/Brie segment. :lmao


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

My god...this TMNT movie looks so damn stupid.... fpalm


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

The match ended on the App.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Just show me Swagger and Zeb, plz.



KaineSpawnX said:


> The match ended on the App.


Please tell me you're joking. :lel We didn't even see his opponent?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Oh dear God. What is one to make of WWE? I'm not even remotely hating on the talent they have. They have a ton of great talents on their roster either in NXT or WWE proper. They don't do anything compelling with most of them though. Rollins vs Ambrose will be great. Yea. What else will? Lesnar and Cena will put on a pretty average brawl with some big spots. Bray and Y2J is alright.....I don't really see the point. Nothing else about the event is remotely interesting off the top of my head. This is Summerslam. Wrestlemania's only somewhat weaker little brother. I don't want to give up on WWE. I don't tune in as much lately. I never make it to the end of the show anymore. Sucks. Like getting my wrestling fix on Mondays.


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I..... am.. brie.... bella..... and THIS... is how... I ACT


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Toilet Paper Roll said:


> Way too much time being given to this feud.


Supposed to get Steph over even more (it's working looking at the opening segment) and it's suppose to make people CARE when Nikki turns heel on her sister at Summerslam (a decent amount of the audience will).


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Any guesses on the Ambrose/Rollins stipulation guys?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



birthday_massacre said:


> They told DB, either give up your title or we will fire Brie.
> So Bryan would have given up the title to save Brie her job, but Brie instead quit so Bryan could keep the title since it was always his dream.
> 
> 
> ...



No sorry i'm not as intelligent as you i'm afraid


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



XDarkholmeX said:


> Right? She quit on her own terms and then slapped her former boss. :lol


Yeah, this storyline doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

DAFUQ RUSEV SQUASHED SIN CARA ON THE APP...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Midnight Rocker said:


> Say what you will, Del Rio is great in the ring!


Eh, I wouldn't say "great". He's decent to good.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

cmiller4642 said:


>



LOL! Awesome!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



HHHbkDX said:


> I thought it was 9.98
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


9.99 for 6 months.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Toilet Paper Roll said:


> I..... am.. brie.... bella..... and THIS... is how... I ACT


you forgot BITCH!!!!!!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Seriously, Rusev just squashed Sin Cara during the commercial break.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Hunico jobbing on commercial breaks. What a career.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

So far, the Brock/Cena Package(moreso for Brock) and the Ambrose/ADR match are the best parts of RAW.



Let's see what else shows up.


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Natecore said:


> Ambrose just never looked comfortable up there but hey it isn't my career.


Yeah he didn't. Ziggler usually pushes off the post with his foot to flip over on his stomach. Ambrose didn't do that and almost landed on his neck. Glad he's ok tho


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Reaper said:


> OMG .. the music .. this Steph/Brie program is by far the worst Summerslam program in the WWE right now .. and they're giving it so much time.



If you don't care for the match that's fine, but don't act like the crowds haven't been into this feud. Steph and Brie has been shitting on every other SS feud so far.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Midnight Rocker said:


> Any guesses on the Ambrose/Rollins stipulation guys?


Well if they want to do more than one stip match on ppv then I'd guess this one will be Rollins' MITB case on the line since it's the most important thing to him. Then you can do a cage match or street fight or whatever.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



TJC93 said:


> BUT THEY DON'T USE DOLLARS :


Details, details.

:lana CRUSH HIM RUSEV!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Sin Cara beat on the app in like 30 seconds...jfc.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Rusev time!


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



joeycalz said:


> Supposed to get Steph over even more (it's working looking at the opening segment) and it's suppose to make people CARE when Nikki turns heel on her sister at Summerslam (a decent amount of the audience will).


They could put Stephanie in there against Hitler and she'd receive the lions share of the boos. If the end result is Nikki turning on Brie than that means a Nikki v Brie feud? We all lose.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Midnight Rocker said:


> I hope that match was enough for some around here to see what an asset Del Rio is.


He should've got a 3 year contract extension for having a good match with Reigns.


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

What the hell? They can't even show the Goddamned matches on TV anymore? WHO WROTE THIS SHIT?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

GODDAMNIT COLE.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



TJC93 said:


> No sorry i'm not as intelligent as you i'm afraid


I guess not. Because its obvious why she quit and would want her job back.

I love how people always bitch about Diva's not getting story lines and now there is a "main event" (as for as Divas go) storyline and people are claiming it doesn't make sense when it makes perfect sense.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Russev squashed Sin Cara on the app?????!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Jobbing on a commercial break has got to be one of the worst things that could ever happen to you surely


----------



## Biblet2014 (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

THEY LEFT OUT A MATCH, YOUR KIDDING ME


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Are you fucking kidding me? They had the entire match on the app during the break? What the fuck


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

They did a whole match on the app?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Even if Swagger wins Rusev can still claim to have never being pinned.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME? 

This is fucking infuriating.

A 3 hour fucking show, and you end a match on the WWE app... 

Seriously, fuck this company.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Did they really do this BS App again?


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Wait so an entire match happened during the commercial break?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Match over during commercial


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Whole match on the app. :jordan4


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

THESE DUMBASSES DID ANOTHER MATCH ENDING ON THE APP WOW


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

wait seriously what was the point of that fucking hell fpalm


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Wait... the entire match happened in the APP?!!?!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

When did Sin Cara get so fat?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Are you kidding me? Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

LMAO!! So Sin Cara is such a Jobber, he's not even worthy of being aired in a match anymore!! :lmao


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

STARTED DURING THE BREAK AND ENDED DURING THE BREAK!

Whole new level of fuckery.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao Cole just jizzed in his pants an entire match on the WWE app


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Cant wait to hear that sexy Real Americans theme!


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

smh...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

So the match happened and is over? And it all happened during commercials???


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

He already had his match during the commercial break what the FUCK LOL


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

There was a match? :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

See Rusev crush for 9.99 rubles!!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

They did a whole match on the App? :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Leon Knuckles said:


> tree fiddy.


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

Whole match on the app. Hahha fuck off Vince


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

The app is the gateway to the network :lmao :lol :HHH2 :vince5


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

They really ended the match on the APP AGAIN. And it was the entire match?

This calls for a double


----------



## nothingucansay (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

imagine if ambrose vs rollins was a (Object) on a Pole match match at summerslam.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

What's honestly the point in having the match during the break, then pretty much show it after the break. Makes no sense at all.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

This retarded looking giant baby-man flailing his arms.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Goldberg's streak would have been an app exclusive nowadays.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

They don't make money or anything off the App ... why do they even push it?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Vince burying Obama yet again :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao This company is so undescribably inept...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Good. Don't feel like looking at Rusev anyway.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

What match was on the app?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

WTF. God, this is what the Sin Cara character has come to.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

LOL @ people complaining about a quick jobber match being relegated to the app


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I'm so pissed that I missed that match on the wwe app. Actually I don't give a fuck so shut up Cole.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Why are they shitting on Obama in Texas. That's not gonna get very far.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Fucking joke. 

Yes, there is a reason it has been downloaded that many times...because you force the fans ducking hands with bullshit like this.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

So now they start and finish a match on the app? Oh my god...


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Wow! They're actually going there AGAIN with Putin/Obama....


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Every diva should fear her. She rules them all.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Sin Cara beat on the app in like 30 seconds...jfc.


:ti


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Actually... okay with that since it basically played out as a way to entertain the crowd during the break. Didn't really miss much and we still get the promo.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Monday August 4th 2014
A whole match has occurred on a phone app.
Mark it ladies and gents.


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Fucking LOL sin cara be like "I'm flying!!" :ti


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

The whole match was on the App :ti


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

*SAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANG!!!!!*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Lana singing oh yes!


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Brock Obama


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Swagger is so over


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Does Rusev even speak Russian? (Yes I know he's Bulgarian)


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

:lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Putin's still picking up the pieces of Malaysian flight 17.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Who should face Rusev next?

The Patriot?









or Mr America?


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Lana... no offense but just stick to being beautiful.


----------



## The Texas Hammer (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

This app crap is getting out of hand. So you're going to have an entire match on the app? SMH


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

She even makes the birthday song to Obama in Russian sound hot.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Oh, Lana... no


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

They are in Austin after all so the anti Obama stuff wouldn't get much cheers.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

They show key moments on the app. Finish matches during commercials. Show interviews and segments on the app and then wonder why people aren't tuning in ... fpalm


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

*Those Russians sneaked across out bolders. Get em Swagger!*


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

How do you win a flag match again? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Smarkbusters' Raw review is gonna be hilarious. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Yay! :mark:


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Please. Can RAW be cancelled? Seriously. The airwaves can't handle another 20 years of this shit.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

*Obama watching Raw hearing Lana singing HBD* 

hehe

*Michelle* 

Is that somebody singing you happy birthday in Russian?

*Obama flips channel* 

Uhhh No, Michelle. It was a paid program.....


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Hey, it's Swagger!


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

This USA chanting anti foreigners nonsense is so bollocks.


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



rakija said:


> LOL @ people complaining about a quick jobber match being relegated to the app


lol true. IWC always look for a reason to complain


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

If i was sitting in the crowd behind that flag, I'd be pretty damn pissed.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I love Swagger's theme.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Colter :lmao


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



TromaDogg said:


> Mr America?


I liked that guy. Was it just me or did he wrestle a lot like Hulk Hogan?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

:lana Your President Obama has a little girly dog and will never be as great as Putin with his magnificent leopard


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Why does a faces vocabulary just consist of 'SHUT UP' towards a heel


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I love how a racist became a face.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Swaggers music is some National Treasure shit :mark:


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



HHHbkDX said:


> Smarkbusters' Raw review is gonna be hilarious.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


This. Can't wait.


----------



## nothingucansay (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

what is a flag match anyways?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Stad said:


> How do you win a flag match again?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Whoever folds their respective flag the fastest wins.


----------



## The Texas Hammer (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



autechrex said:


> Why are they shitting on Obama in Texas. That's not gonna get very far.


While Austin is fairly liberal, they're faces in this situation, and in most cities below the mason-dixon line LOL


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Handicapped match: USA AND SWAGGER VS RUSEV


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



TJC93 said:


> Why does a faces vocabulary just consist of 'SHUT UP' towards a heel


:lol Excellent question!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Lol at that massive flag blocking peoples view. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Who's Nick?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Nick and Megan are getting pushed harder than Sin Cara.


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



P5YC40D3L1C said:


> I love how a racist became a face.


He was much better as a heel.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

GOOD OLD NICK!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Nick :mark: 

Megan :mark:


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

What kind of "Joe the Plumber" type shit is this? :lel


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

These stock photos. :lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



P5YC40D3L1C said:


> I love how a racist became a face.


Zeb was always a face in Texas.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Stock images... really WWE?! :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

who is fighting to fix the obamacare website that still doesn't work correctly?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

:lmao


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

*Show us some strippers, money, & beer! USA! USA! USA!*


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Ah fucking goddamit, my stream's cut out. :cuss::cuss::cuss:


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Hmm only showing the white guys eh Coulter :ti


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

If he's fighting for Nick and Megan, then Swagger has my backing!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Now you have to download the App if you wanna see matches! Because ending a match during a commercial break wasn't cuntish enough!


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

you hear em?!

i hear em

stop frontin

you hear em

USA!! USA!!! USA!!!! :mark:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

So, Jingoism is big again now then?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Can Swagger get ONE line in? Fuck, the crowd would pop pretty loud for it.



Bad For Business said:


> So, Jingoism is big again now then?


Fine line between jingoism and patriotism.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Speaking of urine and vomit...... American war mongering propaganda.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

#Troops :vince2


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

They should give Jack Swagger some mic time. Just a lil


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



TromaDogg said:


> Who should face Rusev next?
> 
> The Patriot?
> 
> ...


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

My God, book RAW with the broadest strokes possible. Russia bad! Troops good! USA! USA! USA!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Fucking Nick. No one likes you.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

This mic work by Zeb is amazing.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I am marking for Nick and Megan. :mark:


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



ironcladd1 said:


> Who's Nick?


Hogan's son.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Did he call her Natasha?


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Oh my god could this crap getting any more nauseating, let's talk about American troops. Yawn.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Zeb with those stock photo's and allegories.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Swagger is going over at Summerslam


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I don't see how Zeb is a racist.. maybe he's kind of a jerk but illegal is illegal


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Colter 4 Prez


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Colter's getting a little too wordy in his promos.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



TromaDogg said:


> Ah fucking goddamit, my stream's cut out. :cuss::cuss::cuss:


Yeah. Most of them are dead.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

WE DA PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

"Let me show you who Jack Swagger is fighting for.. STOCK PHOTOS!"

that was so corny..


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I don't care what anyone says, I love that catch phrase

WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

WE, THE PEOPLE!


----------



## Bullet Proof (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Capture the Flag on a pole match please


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Yawn!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Megan is a two timing BITCH!!! Thanks for leaving that out Colter.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



JohnCooley said:


> Did he call her Natasha?


Natasha = Stereotypical Russian name.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

We the people!!!!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



The True Believer said:


> Hogan's son.


Hopefully not behind the wheel.......


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

FIGHT FOR THOSE STOCK PHOTOS!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Well, that wasn't predictable.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Can Swagger get ONE line in? Fuck, the crowd would pop pretty loud for it.
> 
> Fine line between jingoism and patriotism.


You take what you can get and really all Swagger needs to be is the monster fighting for the USA.


----------



## Biblet2014 (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

OH MY DEAR LORD IT IS NICK AND MEGAN:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

So weird... a flag match is probably one of best matches on the card. Never thought that'd happen. Hell, even Rusev has improved in this feud.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Did Swagger make a single noise during that beat down? :lmao


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Jesus, the build up for this. I am loving it.


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

WHY ARE ALL TH STREAMS LAGGING WRAGHRGH.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Oh shit here we go!


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Kick Zeb's ass Lana.


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

You know Vince loves this program with Swagger and Rusev. It's still 1985! USA! USA! USA! Booooooooo Russia!


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Hit him so hard he knocked the lisp out of him.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

This is who swagger is fighting for


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Shenron said:


> WHY ARE ALL TH STREAMS LAGGING WRAGHRGH.


Even the streams don't wanna watch anymore


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Shit, Zeb


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

*I was ready for Lana to boot him or some shit :lol*


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Evil Lana in Control mmmmmh


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Gah, my interest in this feud is tanking with damn near the same segments each week.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I'd give my left pinky to have a weekend alone with Lana to do whatever i want

god damn what a woman

sigh


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Jericho and Harper should put on a good match.


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Swagger probably should go over. Rusev's "DA AMERICA BAD GAARRRR!!!" shtick proved to be passé with Vladimir Kozloff 6 years ago.


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I would've marked if Rusev would have superkicked Zeb lol


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

That segment


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



RyanPelley said:


> Gah, my interest in this feud is tanking with damn near the same segments each week.


this

and why can't zeb or lana take a fucking bump to add some fuel


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

So sad that I'll never be able to see CM Punk vs Rusev


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



birthday_massacre said:


> This is who swagger is fighting for


He's a man!
Such a man!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I can't enjoy this feud because of WWE's 80's booking and their refusal to acknowledge they have a worldwide audience. 

If you're not American or, I guess, Russian, then fuck you! I love the inclusive programming WWE puts out.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Lana putting her hand on her chest = RATINGS! :yum:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

If this was the RAW right before SS then I'd be confident in Swagger winning, but now...pretty sure Rusev will go over. 

Guess he can't stand tall every week, but still a good pop for him and Zeb.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I care more about this Swagger/Zeb VS Rusev/Lana feud then any of the other ones.


----------



## Bullet Proof (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



kokepepsi said:


> this
> 
> and why can't zeb or lana take a fucking bump to add some fuel


Zeb may never get up

and 

domestic violence


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



kokepepsi said:


> this
> 
> and why can't zeb or lana take a fucking bump to add some fuel


Well the face really can't attack a woman and Zeb really can't take a bump. The man can barely get in the ring.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

They should have let Lana slap the shit out of him. They need more heat


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

This Swagger-Rusev feud is really hot!

Lana's acting is hilarious.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



JohnCooley said:


> So sad that I'll never be able to see CM Punk vs Rusev


Never say never, fellow wrestling fan!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I can't enjoy this feud because of WWE's 80's booking and their refusal to acknowledge they have a worldwide audience.
> 
> If you're not American or, I guess, Russian, then fuck you! I love the inclusive programming WWE puts out.



What do you want them to do? Burn the Queens picture because why the fuck not?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Kaze Ni Nare said:


> I care more about this Swagger/Zeb VS Rusev/Lana feud then any of the other ones.


It's up there... AJ/Paige and Rollins/Ambrose have been solid as well though. The rest of the SS card I really don't care about though.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



birthday_massacre said:


> This is who swagger is fighting for


A REAL MAN'S MAN
PULP AND ALL


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

& why can't Zeb take a bump?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

no offense but you guys have no idea how crazy it'll be at summerslam

SUMMER

end of summer, big ole titty party

USA! USA!! vs Russia?! what?! Lana sex

Summer ffs.. end of summer bash... WHAT?! MURICA!!!

fuck yeah

shit gonna be crazy for real


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Gotta say, I wish I was going to Summerlsam this year. Crowd is gonna be sick for Cena/Brock, Steph/Brie and Swagger/Rusev.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Lol did anyone else see when they panned to the crowd for the "we the people"segment, the one guy had his left hand instead of right, stuck out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



JohnCooley said:


> & why can't Zeb take a bump?


Because he's 64?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I can't enjoy this feud because of WWE's 80's booking and their refusal to acknowledge they have a worldwide audience.
> 
> If you're not American or, I guess, Russian, then fuck you! I love the inclusive programming WWE puts out.


As a brit, is it acceptable if i support Russia, because Lana is hotter than Zeb?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Mmm mm mm. She can make anything look hot. :durant3


----------



## HeelTID (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Jack Thwagger said:


> If this was the RAW right before SS then I'd be confident in Swagger winning, but now...pretty sure Rusev will go over.
> 
> Guess he can't stand tall every week, but still a good pop for him and Zeb.


You're so pessimistic all the time, it gets quite annoying to read...


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

You want Lana to take a bump with the short skirts Lana wears? 
I'm pretty sure showing cooch is not pg.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

*SHILL.*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

:hogan2 NETWORK, BROTHER!


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

time to shill. :mark:


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

youtube is at my fingertips.....


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Oscirus said:


> You want Lana to take a bump with the short skirts Lana wears?
> I'm pretty sure showing cooch is not pg.


But think of the ratings...


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



HeelTID said:


> You're so pessimistic all the time, it gets quite annoying to read...


He's right tho. Swagger will be dominant on the go-home show and Rusev will win clean at SS.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

These commercials are badass as fuck. I love it. Same with the SS one.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



CharliePrince said:


> no offense but you guys have no idea how crazy it'll be at summerslam
> 
> SUMMER
> 
> ...


WWF SummerSlam 98, highway to hell. The one time WWF had nudity in there intros.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Lana is an A+ player.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Kabraxal said:


> It's up there... AJ/Paige and Rollins/Ambrose have been solid as well though. The rest of the SS card I really don't care about though.


I agree with that, Ambrose & Rollins is the match I'm looking forward to the most & Ambrose is probably my favorite wrestler they have right now. Something about this feud is great & I don't even care about the patriotism aspect of it. Lana & Zeb are so good at convincing me that this shit is "real" that it's hard not to get caught up in.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Holy shit that promo was sexy as fuck


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

This is really sad now.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Available in 170 countries and then the UK later? 

WTF


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Don't even want the network now


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

How come the UK have to fucking wait a whole month ffs. 

Cesaro/Ziggler :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

If you have not yet signed up, GO! :cena2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

IWC wetting their panties over this match.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



TJC93 said:


> What do you want them to do? Burn the Queens picture because why the fuck not?


I just don't want this "USA! USA! MERICA!!!" shit plaguing wrestling anymore. It's 20-fucking-14 and WWE has a huge audience outside of America who probably don't give a fuck about this trash, but wish they could. I'm one of them. 

"USA IS GRATE GAIZ!" fuck off.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

this match will probably be pretty entertaining


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

They skip Cesaro's entrance because his theme is so trash now :ti


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Brazil?...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

:lmao Jobber entrances for both, guess this match won't last long.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

a double jobber intro UGH

and did they add rapping to Zigglers music


----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

WWE's pitch for the network is you can relive the Attitude Era? Who'd want to watch that crap again?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Fuck. I thought the match was over there. I would've been pissed.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Cesaro jobbing to Ziggler... omfg.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

That BOOT!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



wkc_23 said:


> Mmm mm mm. She can make anything look hot. :durant3


Lana needs to work the BBC.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

fpalm Oh fuck it's Miz.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Man, I wanted to hear Cesaro's ambulance sirens. Lol.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Cesaro vs. Ziggy? Awesome!

Oh, Miz is doing commentary.... Nevermind.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

NETWORK will become available in the UK...October 1st. 


Will the WWE go bankrupt before then? :side:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Cesaro jobbing, at least it's Ziggler though, not someone worthless.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Would be funny if Dean Ambrose comes out and attacks RVD to intentionally cost Rollins his match. Would actually fit Ambroses gimmick right now. Unpredictable


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Cesaro/Ziggler? Awesome!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Leon Knuckles said:


> He's right tho. Swagger will be dominant on the go-home show and Rusev will win clean at SS.


Thwagger is female man :cool2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Get the friggen camera off that loser Miz and put it on the action in the ring. UGH


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Redzero said:


> Cesaro jobbing to Ziggler... omfg.


Losing =/= jobbing.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

*OMFG THAT STRENGTH! THAT BACKBREAKER!*


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Heel Miz >>>

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I could see The Miz doing commentary after he retires.


----------



## Biblet2014 (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Welp, everyone was right, jobber match.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I can't stand these jobber entrances, especially since the midcard is supposed to be revitalized. Even though it turned out to be a jobber type match. At least Ziggy won.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

:lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Lana needs to work for the BBC.


:jordan


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Pretty sure Miz called King 'JR'


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



KaNeInSaNe said:


> Would be funny if Dean Ambrose comes out and attacks RVD to intentionally cost Rollins his match. Would actually fit Ambroses gimmick right now. Unpredictable


:mark: Love it!


----------



## Mazodus (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Holy shit... I posted yesterday about Cesaro using the jackhammer, fuck it let him drop it!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Cesaro becoming the next Damien Sandow?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Who the hell did Cesaro piss off?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Cesaro keeps falling down the card. fpalm

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Cesaro jobbing to Ziggler? Goodbye


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

what the fuck are they doing with cesaro


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

LMAOOOO Cesaro is fucking done.


----------



## nothingucansay (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

why do i have the feeling that steph and brie will close the show again tonight


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Cesaro has pissed off someone backstage..


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Sweet! Catch the splash and drop the backbreaker! Love Cesaro!


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

The Cesaro burying continues.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Cesaro :buried


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

WTF Cesero gets pinned like that when he easily could have raised his right shoulder.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Theres no way that the plan is still for Cesaro to be one of the top three by Wrestlemania. Not a chance.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

ZIGGLER!!

Cesaro should've looked so weak though. He just almost beat Cena.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Poor Cesaro.


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Cesaro and Ziggler get a minute while Roman fucking Reigns gets to bore us for 15?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Can Cesaro please be put back on the right track... o well, at least they didn't find a way to have both lose so Ziggler kept up the losing...


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I'm loving Miz new character.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Uh oh it's pay your dues time for Cesaro


----------



## Bullet Proof (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Don.Corleone said:


> Losing =/= jobbing.


sure


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I have a feeling the two of them could have put on a much better match than that.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Nice to see Ziggler win, but it sucks to see Cesaro job like this. He's fallen off HARD since Wrestlemania.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Well Cesaro's done. The guy isn't going recover from looking like a complete loser.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Lol why?? :maury These two could have had a brilliant match if given 10 minutes but no fuck it just end it quickly cause YOLO :vince3

Wish they would give these two some mic time to build this feud


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

you can't wrestle ouch


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Cesaro is so fucking done. Who'd have thought Swagger would be the star of the Real Americans...


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

"You can't wrestle."


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

You can't wrestle chants.:lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Miz is so good at playing the cocky ass!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Miz gets "You can't wrestle" chants?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



DashingRKO said:


> :jordan


:lmao 
My thoughts exactly.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

nothingucansay said:


> why do i have the feeling that steph and brie will close the show again tonight


Because they will. fpalm fpalm fpalm

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

:lmao Miz ducking before Ziggler even does the kick.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

The Marine 4.

Coming Sept 1st Direct to up your ass.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

JUST SIGN UP FOR THE FUCKING NETWORK YOU FUCKERS! SUMMERSLAM!!! AHHHHHHH


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Miz sucks, but that fucking outfit is hilarious :lmao


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Don.Corleone said:


> Losing =/= jobbing.


Maybe not...but in this instance? Cesaro absolutely just did the job.

P.S.

Many would argue that losing is literally all it takes to job. That in fact, losing is the definition of jobbing.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Cesaro is so fucking done. Who'd have thought Swagger would be the star of the Real Americans...


The Paul Heyman curse continues


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Y'all always thinking someone had to piss someone off backstage just because they're losing, relax


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Cesaro is so fucking done. Who'd have thought Swagger would be the star of the Real Americans...


Every time a team splits up, the one that the IWC would say would be the star ends up being the jobber. EVERY TIME.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Did you see those 3 losers chanting you can't wrestle?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

You can't wrestle chants! :lol


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I care about Adam Rose more than I care about Cesaro right now. 

Never would I have thought Swagger would be booked better than Cesaro when they broke up. Oh well, I'm not complaining


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

At least Miz looks like a star.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Cesaro is so fucking done. Who'd have thought Swagger would be the star of the Real Americans...


Seems more like Zeb is the star of Real Americans


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Again with this 9.99 joke.

Did they ever think that maybe I LIKED paying $60.00 a month?!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

*Oh my God. No promo. No promo................*


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Paige is lovely 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Why WWE, why? Why make Cesaro look like a jobbing chump?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Natecore said:


> Did you see those 3 losers chanting you can't wrestle?


Miz really can't wrestle. Should fuck off from WWE.


----------



## Biblet2014 (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

9.99! 9.99! 9.99! 9.99! WE FIGHT ON FRIDAY NIGHT MICHEAL!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

SUMMERSLAM CARD IS STACKED. ZIGGLER FOR IC CHAMPION!


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Paige is fooking cute mate.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Heel Paige is so much better.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

How much worse can this really get.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Well, that didnt really need Cesaro though.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

So they've just given Paige AJ's heel gimmick?


----------



## nothingucansay (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



HHHbkDX said:


> Because they will. fpalm fpalm fpalm
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


God Help us fpalm


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I'm so confused with this Paige thing


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Dust brothers finally wrestling. :mark:


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Not a bad promo from Paige.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Stardust and Goldust back in Action Finally


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Stardust with that trap beat whewww


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

OMFG STARDUST FINALLY GETS TO WRESTLE AGAIN!!! :mark:


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

They should put that Paul Heyman DVD on the Network


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



The True Believer said:


> Every time a team splits up, the one that the IWC would say would be the star ends up being the jobber. EVERY TIME.


Really? I've never noticed that trend, but I'll take your word for it.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I miss crazy alicia fox


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Mmmm Mmm Mmm Paige.:yum:


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Stardust and Goldust return to action :mark:


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



mattheel said:


> Maybe not...but in this instance? Cesaro absolutely just did the job.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> Many would argue that losing is literally all it takes to job. That in fact, losing is the definition of jobbing.


Yeah, he did, but I don't think Cesaro is falling off the map by any means. He still has a ton of credibility from Wrestlemania, and can turn a corner soon here. He's a legitimate guy for Ziggler to go over to build momentum heading into Summerslam.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Heyman DVD :mark:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

'Return to action'

I guess they finally escaped that dungeon they've been trapped in the past three weeks.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



₵A$H®;37770858 said:


> *Oh my God. No promo. No promo................*


If you stop saying it, maybe she won't cut one anymore.

Need this Paul Heyman DVD immediately.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

A Paul Heyman DVD :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

AJ IS MY BEST FRIEND aige


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Heyman story :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Heyman's HOF induction speech will be a thing of fucking beauty.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Heyman special! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*










INB4 it's fake.. I know this. I just thought it was really funny and whoever the girl that posted this could GET IT!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

WAIT! HEYMAN HAS A DVD???? :shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Stardust & Goldust next. Ah well piss break it is.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Cody Rhodes needs to fucking go away.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

FUCK YES. Documentary is going to be wonderful.


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



autechrex said:


> Paige is fooking cute mate.


Nah..she just pale mate.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:mark: Heyman documentary. Put that shit on the network if you're going to keep shamelessly plugging it. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



kokepepsi said:


> I miss crazy alicia fox


I don't.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Amber B said:


> Heyman's HOF induction speech will be a thing of fucking beauty.



Definitely worth $9.99 ::


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

GOLDSTAR IS BACK!!!!!! :goldust :stardust


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Evolve ... sponsors WWE on Skyyyyy!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



wkc_23 said:


>


IS THIS FOR REAL????????


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

So according to rumors WWE still want to make Cesaro vs Lesnar.... Why?


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

won't buy the heyman dvd cuz ive seen that shit a million times but i'm sure it'll sale well.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Brandough said:


> IS THIS FOR REAL????????


lol no


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



kokepepsi said:


> I miss crazy alicia fox


*I would pay $9.99 for Fox to give Stardust/Goldust a wedgie :lol*


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Brandough said:


> IS THIS FOR REAL????????


Nah.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I enjoyed that Heyman DVD promo more than anything else tonight.
I'm really not bit-ing about the show; Heyman's just awesome like that.


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Ladies and gentleman. My name is Paul Heymannnn.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



HHHbkDX said:


> :mark: Heyman documentary. Put that shit on the network if you're going to keep shamelessly plugging it.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That would make too much sense.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Brandough said:


> IS THIS FOR REAL????????


Hell na haha.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



wkc_23 said:


> INB4 it's fake.. I know this. I just thought it was really funny and whoever the girl that posted this could GET IT!


Jesus fucking christ i'd pound that for hours


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



wkc_23 said:


>


Come on son..stop posting fake shit.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



₵A$H®;37770858 said:


> *Oh my God. No promo. No promo................*


Shit getting old bruh! aige


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



wkc_23 said:


> INB4 it's fake.. I know this. I just thought it was really funny and whoever the girl that posted this could GET IT!


I need to look at her ass again just to make sure this is legit.:side:


----------



## Big_Van_Vader (May 1, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Lol..... poor Cesaro. His career is over.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



wkc_23 said:


> Hell na haha.




*Pulls his pants back up*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



wkc_23 said:


>


Is this for real?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Just had to restart my laptop and missed a chunk of Raw because of it :cuss:

Did I miss anything decent during the Lana/Rusev segment? That's been one of my favourite parts of the show in recent weeks.


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Ryback again for fuck sakes


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Rybaxel vs. FairyDust. Haven't seen this before.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Y'all got me hype as shit son I thought that was really Paige booty


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Diezffects said:


> Come on son..stop posting fake shit.


Bro, I thought it was funny. Chill the fuck out.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Wow they are actually wrestling this week.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Heel Paige is best for business.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Ryback > Reigns.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Stardust finally back in action :banderas

Ah fuck its against Rybaxel fpalm


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Rhodes Brothers vs. Rybaxel Part 78.

:vince3 MUST KEEP IT FRESH


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Really? I've never noticed that trend, but I'll take your word for it.


Miz n Morrison- Morrison (jobber)
Prime Time Players- Titus (jobber)
Legacy- Ted Dibiase jr. (jobbed out of the industry)


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Dust Bros are over


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

How many fucking times are these two teams going to wrestle each other?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Goldust and Stardustttttt!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Dust to Dust FTW.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

How many times I have to see this match...


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

"Bizarre, bizarre, we're bizarre."


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

That stardust music is generic and boring as hell. Goldust's music is and always has been awesome.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Stardust sucks. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Goldust and Stardust, both of whom are high on "angel dust"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

finally a stardust match!!


----------



## The Texas Hammer (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Stardust/Goldust vs Rybaxel pt. 48 :floyd1


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Now joining the WWE commentary team


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

You know if Cody didn't have his wife you would have quite an argument in trying to convince me that he's not gay.


----------



## Big_Van_Vader (May 1, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Cody should go to TNA. He and his brother are so far off from their father. The American Dream must be wondering where it all went wrong.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

*At least Stardust has a good theme song...*


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

LMAO STARDUST IS SO FUNNY TO WATCH :lmao


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

OMG WHAT AN ORIGINAL AND REFRESHING MATCH!


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Dusty is probably starving him and depressed at how the WWE have now turned both his sons into Fruits.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Couldn't they give them new opponents? fpalm


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



witchblade000 said:


> "Bizarre, bizarre, we're bizarre."


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Passive aggressive Ryder is passive aggressive.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Goddamn this match again!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Chrome said:


> Couldn't they give them new opponents? fpalm


Nope:side:


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



TromaDogg said:


> Just had to restart my laptop and missed a chunk of Raw because of it :cuss:
> 
> Did I miss anything decent during the Lana/Rusev segment? That's been one of my favourite parts of the show in recent weeks.


Right now, you can download the double-U double-U-E app and get the network for 9.99 a month which includes every PPV ever! :cole3


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



wkc_23 said:


> Bro, I thought it was funny. Chill the fuck out.


you need to post some original shit..like this


Layla El :yum::yum::yum:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



The True Believer said:


> Passive aggressive Ryder is passive aggressive.


:lol I'm sure Ziggler and Ryder are good friends.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I can't believe they're just wrestling the same guys again :lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I want some of whatever Cody's been smoking.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ryback > Reigns


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

The True Believer said:


> Passive aggressive Ryder is passive aggressive.


:lmao Ryder

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Dat cartwheel.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

This crowd is so dead for this match, don't blame them


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Mr. Rhodes Jay Lethal and The Young Bucks on line 1 for move theft.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



The One Man Gang said:


> Right now, you can download the double-U double-U-E app and get the network for 9.99 a month which includes every PPV ever! :cole3


:lol :lol

Nothing important then.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Chrome said:


> Couldn't they give them new opponents? fpalm


that's what happens when there's 4 tag teams.


where's Slater Gator!?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Stardust was the highlight of the show


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cody deserves a title run IMO

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

how has raw been so far tonight? watching manchester united thrash liverpool instead of raw


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I don't think stardust has gotten hit since he debuted, lol


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



birthday_massacre said:


> Not this girl


This .gif kills me everytime. :lmao
Her face. His reaction. 
GOLD!!!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

"Steven Hawking spinning in his grave... and he's not even dead."
...What, JBL?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

:lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Some weird shit from Goldust and Stardust here


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

There are fangirls who ship Stardust and Goldust, lord help me they're blowing up on twitter.

What have you done, WWE? WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

....
Okay...


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

*Cody delivers finishing move*

:cole3 'Face first! On social media!'

Just fuck you.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

LOL that wig


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Did Cody just find every goofy ass indy move he could and put them all in his move set?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

squeelbitch said:


> how has raw been so far tonight? watching manchester united thrash liverpool instead of raw



It's been about a 9.99 :hhh2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

This is gay and full of incest they're not bizarre.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Please retire that mask. Please!!!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

uh...okay?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

KANE UNMASKED OMG


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Cody is on some extra shit.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Triple H and Steph reading the RAW script and thinking "Anymore Network plugs we can shove in there?"


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

R.I.P. Demon Kane


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Goodbye Kane.


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

THE DEMON RETIRES?

Great, another accolade for Roman fucking Reigns fpalm


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Holy shit no more DEMON!!!!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Kane kinda looked like Glen Jacobs from behind.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

*Looks like the Demon has been exorcised...*


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

uh, Kane face turn I guess


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

The fuck is this shit now? Kane just 'gave up'?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Kane too of his mask..... again


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

So he's unmasked again? I give it a month until he's the "demon(kill me)" again


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Damn. Then again, I would feel depressed too if I would be booked to lose against Reigns.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

This RAW fucking sucks. Not even Bo's appearance will save it. Time to turn this crap off after the Jericho match.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Stad said:


> Cody deserves a title run IMO
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So we are going back to unmasked Kane in slacks and a wife beater then?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Kane is unmasked for the 20th time! Oh my god. I wonder what he looks like!!


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Kane retiring?


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Why are they so surprised that he took off the mask? He's done it how many times so far?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Bye Kane.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Either authority Kane again or Kane is turning face real soon.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

It took a spear to kill the demon! :reigns


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Uh.... okay.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Corporate Kane plz.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I hope that wasn't how Kane goes out....that was very anticlimactic


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Midnight Rocker said:


> The fuck is this shit now? Kane just 'gave up'?


Time for Glen the Libertarian to talk people to death again until it's See No Evil 2 time.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> This .gif kills me everytime. :lmao
> Her face. His reaction.
> GOLD!!!


I can never tell if he's legit disgusted or he's just trying to look cool.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Kane will return in his new Jacob Goodnight mask for See No Evil 2.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



A-C-P said:


> So we are going back to unmasked Kane in slacks and a wife beater then?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Happy Hour Kane was the best.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Reigns speared Kane so hard that the demon came right out of him!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Sphynxx said:


> Kane will return in his new Jacob Goodnight mask for See No Evil 2.


This


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

time for Kane to return to his roots. :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Louisiana FASSTTT :dance


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

CommercialMania!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

NEXT WEEK: The return of Issac Yankem!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

:jbl Kane's just took off his mask! What's going to happen to Kane?


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I love Paige...wish I could twirl on Lana's twat but this show sucks.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I kinda liked Corporate Kane tbh, hope he goes back to that.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

No more "Demon Kane" 

Wait maybe it will be the return of Issac Yankum DDS, the authority's personal dentist


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Kane and sandow to form a new tag team dressing up together and having fun.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



The One Man Gang said:


> time for Kane to return to his roots. :mark:


I'd mark :lol


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



The One Man Gang said:


> time for Kane to return to his roots. :mark:


:maury Would be awesome.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Rhodes vs. Rybaxel? Network and app plugs? Reigns vs. Kane? Cesaro jobbing? I'm experiencing deja vu.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



TromaDogg said:


> :jbl Kane's just took off his mask! What's going to happen to Kane?


*He's going to descend back down to hell; as he is the devil's favorite demon :cole3*


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



The One Man Gang said:


> time for Kane to return to his roots. :mark:


Not sure if pun intended. :


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



The One Man Gang said:


> time for Kane to return to his roots. :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Very intrigued about the Kane situation.


----------



## The Texas Hammer (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



The One Man Gang said:


> time for Kane to return to his *roots*. :mark:


Pun intended?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Isn't this like the 4th time he's taken off his mask?


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

They clearly asked to borrow his mask for sex tonight


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

:lmao From Kane taking off his mask to an Arby's meat plug. Alright.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

"HAVE ANY IDEA JBL?" Let's go to the Slam of the week now.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



A-C-P said:


> It's been about a 9.99 :hhh2
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


i've noticed the 9.99 joke a few times in the thread, what's that about?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

not gonna lie, that would make an awesome avatar/sig/graphic 










:agree:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



wkc_23 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Jericho vs Rowan


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Time for JeriGOAT.


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



TJC93 said:


> They clearly asked to borrow his mask for sex tonight


Demon Style. :side::side::side:


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



cmiller4642 said:


>


You mean Sting.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Mah boy Harper vs. Y2J :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Midnight Rocker said:


> Jericho vs Rowan


Harper.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

squeelbitch said:


> i've noticed the 9.99 joke a few times in the thread, what's that about?


The opening segment had like 100 network plugs. Lawler's been unbearably plugging it all night as if he was "in on the joke" but ended up ruining it. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



cmiller4642 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I don't get this :drake1 Jericho beat Bray when Luke and Rowan were banned from ringside. What is the point of this gimmick where he needs to win to have them banned from ringside. He just fucking beat Bray when they weren't there.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

OMG, Steph/Brie is ending this bitch again tonight :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



CharliePrince said:


> not gonna lie, that would make an awesome avatar/sig/graphic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a pretty sick image there!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE...*

THE RETURN OF LITTLE JIMMY :mark:


edit: stahp punking me WWE


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



A-C-P said:


> OMG, Steph/Brie is ending this bitch again tonight :lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I called it at the beginning hahah. Wow...


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

how many different themes are they gonna give the Wyatts?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA WHAT THE HELL WA STHAT


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Most cringe worthy Wyatt theme.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

This Edition of RAW is brought to you by ARBY's because Like RAW, we have the MEAT..... :lol



GOD, I HATE THAT OPENING AWFUL KID'S VOICE-OVER.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Can't wait for the BETCH feud to close RAW again


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



TJC93 said:


> They clearly asked to borrow his mask for sex tonight


No casket match tonight. Staff was wondering what they ordered it for.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

They should cut the "Whole World" part and just let their theme play.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Harper :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Weirrrrrd intro


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Take a drink every time Lawler mentions Harper's shirt during this match.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

This intro with the kid singing and generic rock music is terrible, why didn't they just give the whole family the same music.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Now they're plugging Instagram fpalm


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I like Jericho and Wyatt, but you can't tell me one reason why I should give a shit about their feud/match.. everything about this just screams midcard, with Jericho doing rehab for Bray after his burial by the golden fuckboy :cena5

Bray's stock has fallen so far since his brush with the Eater of Pushes, that alone proves that Cena being on top is a bad thing for the business, wrestlers come out of a feud with him worse off than they went into it. You can't take them seriously anymore when they hit Cena with everything but the kitchen sink and still can't beat him cleanly.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> I called it at the beginning hahah. Wow...


Same here. They're pretty much admitting that they're trolling at this point fpalm

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:harper


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Honey Bucket said:


> Take a drink every time Lawler mentions Harper's shirt during this match.


or 9.99 drinks


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

really Brie and Steph the fucking Main Event again?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Good thing I'm saving those 9.99 for manga and anime #otakulife


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

I kinda liked Harper's theme there, waaaaay better than that he started with earlier this summer.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Roman Reigns injured on Raw


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Is it me or did Harper gain some weight?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



KaineSpawnX said:


> No casket match tonight. Staff was wondering what they ordered it for.


:lmao Katie Vick!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



The One Man Gang said:


> how many different themes are they gonna give the Wyatts?


Only two at a time. Can't surpass Triple H.
But there was that weird solo accordion theme that Harper and Rowan used once.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Hard to give a fuck about this.lol the commentary again talking about kane lol


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Boring as hell.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*



Natsuke said:


> Is it me or did Harper gain some weight?


Yeah I noticed that last Smackdown too. I think he may have.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Wow he actually called it the Michinoku Driver.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Crowd sucks. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Sweet bomb.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Natsuke said:


> Wow he actually called it the Michinoku Driver.


Didn't notice.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn crowd dead for this match 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

That powerbomb is just a thing of beauty.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Come on baybayyyy! :y2j


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Why can't we have a Harper superpush instead of a Reigns one? :side:


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Stad said:


> Crowd sucks.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Understandably so. This Raw sucks.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

That 9.99 ad with Hulk Hogan won't leave me alone. It even appears everywhere on anime sites. So WWE is forcing otakus to stop watching anime and watch WWE :cena5


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Natsuke said:


> Wow he actually called it the Michinoku Driver.


:banderas :banderas


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Why is Rowan keeping that sheep mask on? Looks awkward mid-match - but then maybe thats the idea.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

NastyYaffa said:


> Why can't we have a Harper superpush instead of a Reigns one? :side:



Harper doesn't have "the look"

And he has more than 5 moves


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

dumb


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Harper & Rowan should have the tag belts FFS


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Yay another DQ finish.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Botchamaniac45 said:


> That 9.99 ad with Hulk Hogan won't leave me alone. It even appears everywhere on anime sites. So WWE is forcing otakus to stop watching anime and watch WWE :cena5


Only thing missing at this point is a NINE NINETY NINE crowd chant.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Wyatt beat Bryan by himself i'm sure he's fine


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

This feud fucking blows ass.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

:wyatt


----------



## Bullet_Club (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Jericho sold that shot to the throat like a champ.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Well that was whatever.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

somber commentary yeah because that fitted for a shot to the throat fpalm


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I guess Bray don't need Harper


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

This feud is fucking retarded

JERICHO won with Wyatt having his helpers ringside

WTF is the point of all this

This only makes sense if Bray won their first match


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Bringing back the Samoan spike


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

After Seth/RVD I'm done.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Just get this feud over with.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Can't believe they seem to be letting that segement end the show again.... christ this company is stupid.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

So....is Brie freakin Bella going to be in the last segment of consecutive RAW's?! Bah Gawd


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

see sum gay shit for another 10 bucks a month blah blah


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Y2-Jerk said:


> somber commentary yeah because that fitted for a shot to the throat fpalm


Jericho's throat injured. Fozzy tour in jeopardy.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

OMG STING APPEARED ON WWE TV AGAIN

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

lmao this bitches to drop those ratings.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Sting!


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Come on stupid crowd, we want 999 chants


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Another great match


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Y2-Jerk said:


> somber commentary yeah because that fitted for a shot to the throat fpalm


Dude. The 3 stooges of RAW never knew how to act so why are you surprised? :side:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Sting mentioned on a summerslam panel ad !!! Anyways Wyatt is becoming stale


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



LigerJ81 said:


> I guess Bray don't need Harper


He didn't need either of them against DBry at RR. And that was a fantastic match. I hope their match shines at SS, cause at Payback it was MEH at best.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Do people really care about RAW main events that much?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Brie/Steph contract signing to close Raw? :maury


That'll put butts in seats.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

CommercialMania rolls on! :vince2


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Wyatt - Jerichi feud has ZERO buzz,? What is the point


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Desperate for Network buys, they end their second straight show with Brie Bella

WHAT? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I can just see that the Steph/Bella crap will end RAW...again.


So...after Seth/RVD, RAW is OVER for me.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Botchamaniac45 said:


> Come on stupid crowd, we want 999 chants


187 chants would be more lolz though.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



TJC93 said:


> Do people really care about RAW main events that much?


No they don't because CENAWINSLOL


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



bjnelson19705 said:


> After Seth/RVD I'm done.


Same here. But their spacing this shit out. Jerks.


----------



## nothingucansay (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



The One Man Gang said:


> Brie/Steph contract signing to close Raw? :maury
> 
> 
> That'll put butts in seats.



If Steph and Brie close out again next week. I swear.. :faint:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

So Steph/Brie to definitely close the show


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Sting is going to descend from the rafters and beat Stephanie with a baseball bat at the end of the show


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Kabraxal said:


> Can't believe they seem to be letting that segement end the show again.... christ this company is stupid.










= Ratingssssssss


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Purpleyellowgreen said:


> 187 chants would be more lolz though.


316 CHANTS.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



TJC93 said:


> Do people really care about RAW main events that much?


When Brie Bella is in it, yup.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



nothingucansay said:


> If Steph and Brie close out again next week. I swear.. :faint:



You will...........complain on here and still watch it?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

FANDANGO VS. DIEGO III


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Well this should be a barn burner! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

More Jamie Noble chants please?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



cmiller4642 said:


> Sting is going to descend from the rafters and beat Stephanie with a baseball bat at the end of the show


:mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

farmersonly.com R U FUCKIN SRS???


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

AJ RETURNS!!!!!!!! After 4 days.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

AJ "Returns" Lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Layla's titties bouncin...


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



cmiller4642 said:


> Sting is going to descend from the rafters and beat Stephanie with a baseball bat at the end of the show


In the Attitude Era, you could take that to the bank of it happening(she'd also get F5'ed by Brock at some point). 





OMG!! WHAT IS THIS CRAP?????? :lmao


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Jay Cutlet ont Caaarrree


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Really? The third hour of Raw is like a time warp of.......well Brock put it best.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

this raw is done for me with Seth/RVD


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



MTVDTH said:


> FANDANGO VS. DIEGO III


You called it!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Fandango time fpalm


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Nice tanktops


----------



## GussyPetter (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

oh look another Fandango burial


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Where is the other Los Matadore at? Whatever the fuck his name is.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



cmiller4642 said:


> Sting is going to descend from the rafters and beat Stephanie with a baseball bat at the end of the show


Bat-tery. :steph


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

:LOL
:LOL
:LOL


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

OMG.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Oh hell.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

They sure love that close-up elbow shot of AJ.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

:done


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Ok. Im done for right now. Watching South Park until its safe...


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Daniel Bryan please comeback ;-;


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Fandango got a new bitch!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Did my brain just melt....


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Oh good fuck with this bullshit every week


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

:|


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I feel like WWE is just fucking with my brain right now.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm This product is so bad. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

WTF! :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

You know what. Fuck it. 
See you guys next week.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Hornswoggle getting more air time than Randy Orton tonight


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

i dont know anymore


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Ugh just fuck you. :lol

Time to go to bed.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

*took my eyes out the eye socket and shot them*


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

OH MY SIDES!!!! HORNSWOGGLE!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

The fuck have they got Hornswoggle doing now? :ti


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Not this stupid crap......Ugh WWE has sunk to a new low.....this raw has sucked


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Fanny and 'Swoggle = Most height disproportionate fake gay couple since Frank and Charlie in Always Sunny.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

:lmao WTF :lmao :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

There are no words...
Just No Words for this fuckery


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Welp.

Fuck this show.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Summer Rae 10/10 Layla 20/10


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

*............................. Smh.*


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

smh the dream is dead..........dead JIM.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

ok that made me laugh


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

:lol what the actual fuck


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Can't decide which segment from tonight is the worst of all time, there's been too many


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Now I've seen everything...


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I'm done, not even the possibility of an Ambrose run in can keep me watching this shit.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So we are having ANOTHER Fandago/Deigo match AND we get to rehash a 3 month old over played feud between Hornswoggle and Torito all in one segment....

$9.99 :hhh2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Can...can we just get to the main-event please? I know Brie can't act but Steph is perfect when she's being her bitchy self and that would be better than the stuff currently on.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Oh Hornswaggle... I missed you when you when you were in 3MB.


----------



## nothingucansay (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

fandango and horndango fpalm


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I feel bad for all WWE Network Subscribers


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

LMFAO


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Am I weird but I don't find jokes where the punch line turns out to be hornswoggle funny. Wwe seem obsessed with this.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

My TV blacked out for a moment. Suddenly, Hornswoggle. I wasn't ready. I was not ready.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

WWE's in full fuck-it mode at this point. :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Amber B said:


> You know what. Fuck it.
> See you guys next week.


Bye


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

:lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Hornswoggle been employed since 2006


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

okay..."fun's" over. 


Can we get on with SETH/RVD already? Thanks.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

This has been the longest episode of Raw ever.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

THat was... um... okay... just.. I have no words.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Holy fuck, please do something different with Fandango ffs.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

And the crowd gives no fucks. Have a real fucking match.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

FANDANGO BETTER FUCKIN WIN OTHERWISE WHATS THE PT?


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Catching up via DVR and so far...

Reigns over Kane in a Last man standing match? Are you kidding me? How about book Kane with some wins once in awhile.

Good Brock/Cena promo.

OU sucks but Sandow draws awesome heat. Henry is a badass. Bradshaw needs to quit trashing my state...its old, Go Pokes!!

Ambrose and Del Rio put on a good match.

Swagger and Rusev feud just keeps getting better.

Miz getting more tv time is great!

Paige needs to reclaim the strap at SS.

Y2J on our TV is never bad.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

What's the point of this fucking junk?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Diego with dat singles push!!

Is he the lowest on the card to ever be the leader of a faction?? :lol


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

You know what, Ill catch the Rollins/RVD match online tomorrow.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

It's over already?

:maury


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Summerslam in 2 weeks

30 sec interview for women's match

No Cena/Lesnar/Heyman

Hornswaggle and fuckin Diego ?

Where the hell is the fire !!!!!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

That Hornswoggle and fandango pairing is more bizzare than goldust and stardust....O_O


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

this is one of the worst raws maybe ever. my heavens.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

But AJ Styles is "too old" for this company.


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I can't believe Fandango beat Jericho at WM.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

This is fucking so bad 

WWE needs to get a grip


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Now Hornswoggle gets a threesome?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

why is this happening


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

The ring needs to open up and swallow all this bullshit.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

nevermind this shit is terrible


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Wow now even Hornswaggle's even turned on Fandango.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Layla :lenny


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Is this real life?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

That bull LOL


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

end it..end it nowwwwww


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Did Summer rae get implants?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I hate how RAW is so fucking awful yet you still can't find a way to turn it off.

No wonder Brock asked for so much money to come back to this shit


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

It's a testament to Fandango I care enough that this hurts... he doesn't deserve this...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

The crowd literally couldn't give a flying fuck.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Ooooh Layla.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Why do they get into these ruts where they just make the same joke every week and make a heel look like a fool for weeks on end. Isn't the point of a storyline to build heat on a heel and then provide a payoff to that? If the heel gets humiliated every week, then what is the point?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

No Wonder Why WWE is going bankrupt


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Oh...


----------



## The Texas Hammer (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

el torito doing exactly what i'd do to layla


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

SO Brie and Steph to close the show again. This show is really going to abysmal come the fall. After September they won't really have the champion until January. Which if they do that I beleive it is a good long-term plan for Mania, but short term they won't know how to book it. If they have Cena over come the odds that will turn people off. Jericho will be gone. The only two babyfaces the crowd seems ti care about is Ambrose and Reigns. And we know they have to protect Reigns. So we will get a whole lot of Reigns Hunter Batista and Orton at the top this fall. That shit won't have a chance to get the young males in the Unites States who are into the NFl to give a fuck about the WWE.


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Jbones733 said:


> Summerslam in 2 weeks
> 
> 30 sec interview for women's match
> 
> ...


Blame Brock's part time schedule for the mess.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I'd call that 5-star entertainment but we all know it's 9.99 stars


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Yeah, I'm out, guys. Nothing important's gonna happen. Lesnar and Cena aren't there and I couldn't care less about the Steph/Brie contract signing. Enjoy the rest of the show. Night.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Torito giving the raging bull to Layla.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

El Torito was making the most of that with Layla


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

LMAO TORITO HUMPING LAYLA


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

*At least the bull is motorboating Layla. Highlight of RAW.*


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

"Very special guest." Randy Orton.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

How log is this Fandango stuff going to go on?? It the same stuff every week!!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Besides Del Rio/Ambrose this has been an epic turd for the ages.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Diezffects said:


> Blame Brock's part time schedule for the mess.




Because Lesnar would be on the show for 3 straight hours if he was full time


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



TripleG said:


> Why do they get into these ruts where they just make the same joke every week and make a heel look like a fool for weeks on end. Isn't the point of a storyline to build heat on a heel and then provide a payoff to that? If the heel gets humiliated every week, then what is the point?


You're thinkin too much. He's comedy heel, he's meant to be embarrassed and humiliated every week.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

fpalm at all this Fandango shit


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I preferred the first RKO. When the announce table refused to sell the spot.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Townes Van Zandt said:


> Rybaxel win or I complain on the internet


BOO!

If Curtis Axel eats one more pin in a tag match, me and my friend Mark are going to quit watching.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Randy Orton who reallu cares bra.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Randy wearing pants?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The sound effects in that video. :lmao


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

If it wasn't for Summer's legs that would have been torture.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Hollywood Brogan said:


> el torito doing exactly what i'd do to layla


Hump her stomach while she looks on disinterested wondering where her life has gone?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Punkholic said:


> Yeah, I'm out, guys. Nothing important's gonna happen. Lesnar and Cena aren't there and I couldn't care less about the Steph/Brie contract signing. Enjoy the rest of the show. Night.


And miss Sting? Youre crazy. :side:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

How bad is Raw when Comedy Central's 'Shartweek' is sounding more appealing? Hell, test patterns should beat out Brie/Steph contract signing. 

This fandango shit..still better than this upcoming contract signing..jesus tapdancing christ


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Bray Wyatt seems to enjoy what he's seeing. Can't blame him.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

BO LIEVE!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

This Raw is just plain BORING. I'm out.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR ONLY 9.99! WAIT, THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V*

Fandango getting the booking that he deserves.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Rene :lenny


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

*THANK GOD. THANK YOU BO :mark:*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Bo Dallas!!! :mark:


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Meh. Here comes No Streak Bo who lost to R-Truth.

Not interested anymore.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol the pop for :bo

How's that "making him a heel" working out for ya :vince5?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## nothingucansay (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

lets Bolieve that the raw will get better!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Shadowcran said:


> How bad is Raw when Comedy Central's 'Shartweek' is sounding more appealing?


:lmao :lmao The fuck is that?!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Hold on Renee, I'm not interested in that footage I'm interested in DAT Ass! rton2


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

BO LIEVE :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Bo Dallas isn't even going to save this Raw for me that Fandango match and segment just made me depressed at this point I just want to see the main-event segment.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Bo took a shower with his shirt on again. Even he's embarrassed of his abs.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

"Don't worry, WWE. You can get the WWE Universe to buy the WWE Network for only $9.99. All you have to do is bolieve!" :bo


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Save us BO


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Its Bo time Mygull! :jbl


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Jarsy1 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Bo to save RAW


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I'd turn it off if I hadn't already wasted 2 and a half hours on it


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

BO losing streak incoming....be ready


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Jarsy1 said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Even the casuals cheer for heels. Good job WWE. :bo


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Jarsy1 said:


>


:duck


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Bo Dallas and R-Truth for a third straight time? C'mon WWE......


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I bet they're wondering why nobody is subscribing to the Network. I mean, those shenanigans with those fuckwit dances were just so riveting...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

This Raw is why you drink.. and have a vita or PC nearby to distract yourself...


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



gaz0301 said:


> If it wasn't for Summer's legs that would have been torture.


And Layla's low-cut top. bama4


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

CommercialMania! :vince2


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



HHHbkDX said:


> :lmao :lmao The fuck is that?!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's episodes of South park centered around taking a dump..Mr. Hankey episodes up tonight opposite Raw.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I hate FACE Truth. Hate him.....WITH A PASSION!! - *monotone sound like Cena*


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

We can't give up on WWE like this 
WE HAVE TO KEEP BOLIEVING :bo


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Jarsy1 said:


>


:ti


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Did the Xavier Woods and gang every show up yet?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Layla sure is a hell of a hottie though


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



TromaDogg said:


> Meh. Here comes No Streak Bo who lost to R-Truth.
> 
> Not interested anymore.


Well they kinda had to have him lose to someone in the mid card so he could let that other layer to his character come through. His streak was always meant to be ended by someone like Truth, just so he could snap and throw a tantrum. He was so full of himself thinking he was unbeatable and then someone as insignificant as R Truth defeated him and he lost it, that was always the plan.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Shadowcran said:


> It's episodes of South park centered around taking a dump..Mr. Hankey episodes up tonight opposite Raw.


That DOES sound better than this fucking tripe

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I would like to Thank Everyone in this thread, I never would've made it through this Raw without you, and my friend Jack (Daniels)


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I mean, how do you want your viewers to subscribe to the Network when you put on a shitty Raw like this? Fuck. There's still 40 minutes left. DAMN.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



DashingRKO said:


> Did the Xavier Woods and gang every show up yet?


Nah,not yet.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Jarsy1 said:


>


That's great haha.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

R-truth beating Bo again? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

At least the commercials saved us from Truth's rapping


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



DashingRKO said:


> Did the Xavier Woods and gang every show up yet?


they were probably on the WWE App. Which you can download right now for FREE!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Bo Dallas's act got old real quick


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Go back to two hours for the LOVE of God.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Still cant believe r truth beat bo dallas last week..


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



A-C-P said:


> I would like to Thank Everyone in this thread, I never would've made it through this Raw without you, and my friend Jack (Daniels)
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lol Jack's becoming a habit on monday evenings for me as well.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



SAMCRO said:


> Well they kinda had to have him lose to someone in the mid card so he could let that other layer to his character come through. *His streak was always meant to be ended by someone like Truth*, just so he could snap and throw a tantrum.


Don't believe that at all, sorry.

He'd already beaten Truth a few times. Having Truth end the Bo streak was horseshit.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

A-C-P said:


> I would like to Thank Everyone in this thread, I never would've made it through this Raw without you, and my friend Jack (Daniels)
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Same here. It'd be a million times more difficult to watch this shit load of fuck without these discussion threads. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

DAT BODYSPLASH


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

1-and-Bo!

The streak has been reborn! :bo


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Victory Lap


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

How does pulling someones pants effect there ability to lift there shoulders?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

THE NEW STREAK!!! :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



chargebeam said:


> I mean, how do you want your viewers to subscribe to the Network when you put on a shitty Raw like this? Fuck. There's still 40 minutes left. DAMN.


Its not even that bad. What was so bad about it? That fact that Steph and Brie MAY close the show... FFS That hasnt even happened yet.

The intro was good
Amrbose/DelRio was good
Rusev/Swagger segment was good
I enjoyed GoldStar
We still get to see Rollins and RVD


----------



## nothingucansay (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

:bo Keep Bolieving


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Bo wins!


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Where is N.O.D. 2.0?


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



A-C-P said:


> I would like to Thank Everyone in this thread, I never would've made it through this Raw without you, and my friend Jack (Daniels)
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Don't forget your buddy Mark. :HHH2


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

*Please bring back Little Jimmy :mark:*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

R-Truth vs. Bo Dallas is an actual feud. What the fuck?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A new streak started :bo


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Bo is the MVP of this Raw so far, without question.

:bo


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

1 and BO :bo


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

brb victory lap around my room while shirtless :bo


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

This RAW is that bad I can't even be bothered watching a Rollins match


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Cole is a fucking moron as a face commentary
JBL is the voice of reason as a heel fpalm


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Truth attacking Bo post-match. Woods and co. involvement?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I can't take him serious with that finisher.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

That Stratusfaction.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

So steph/Brie is ending raw :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I love JBL's commentary during Bo matches. :lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

The same matches over and over


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Brie and Stephanie main-eventing again.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TheMenace said:


> Don't forget your buddy Mark. :HHH2



Naw my friend Mark actually followed through on his threat to not watch this week :HHH2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

MAIN EVENT BRIE BELLA CONTRACT SINGING!!!!

Yes!!!!

That'll put butts in the seats!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



HHHbkDX said:


> Same here. It'd be a million times more difficult to watch this shit load of fuck without these discussion threads.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


As it is, we have people who start watching Raw with plain old soda, graduate to beer, jump into mixed drinks, say fuck it and start in with straight whiskey and end up Smoking crack and speedballing heroin just to make it through this schlock...

MOnday Night Raw, your gateway to skidrow.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

JBL: I hope he is. Hi Dad. 

JBL's Dad: *sneeze* Somebody talking about me. Oh well. Back to the NFL Network.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Steph and Brie ending Raw. FUCK.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



kanefan08 said:


> Where is N.O.D. 2.0?


I guess they've scrapped the angle cuz they need more time for Fandango and Hornswoggle and Torito :vince5


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Brie closing out RAW two weeks in a row. dat main eventer!~


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Feel like i'm still in last weeks thread with all these Steph/Brie complaints


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Daniel Bryan's injury is truly the worst thing to happen to WWE in years.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Has there been a divas match tonight?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Steph and Bella to end Raw for the second straight week? Yep. It's the year 2014 in the WWE.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

come on Daniel Bryan make a surprise appearance.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Brandough said:


> Bo Dallas's act got old real quick


It was old from day one tbh.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

WWE already forgot about Wood's stable lol.


----------



## nothingucansay (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Mainboy said:


> So steph/Brie is ending raw :lol


There is a chance that sting will show up at the contract singing if you bolieve :bo


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



TJC93 said:


> How does pulling someones pants effect there ability to lift there shoulders?


Extra leverage I suppose


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> CM Punk leaving is truly the worst thing to happen to WWE in years.




fixed.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

*This Raw.....................*


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



A-C-P said:


> Naw my friend Mark actually followed through on his threat to not watch this week :HHH2
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Mark is much smarter than any of us. :stupid:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



kanefan08 said:


> Where is N.O.D. 2.0?


Well Henry is back so thats a step in the right direction... maybe?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



AngryConsumer said:


> Steph and Bella to end Raw for the second straight week? Yep. It's the year 2014 in the WWE.


And they want us to pay $9.99 for the network......


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

What an awkward Arby's commercial about "Meat". :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



wkc_23 said:


>


Mark :mark:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Jarsy1 said:


>


The sad part about this is we put up with this shit.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V...*



Shadowcran said:


> As it is, we have people who start watching Raw with plain old soda, graduate to beer, jump into mixed drinks, say fuck it and start in with straight whiskey and end up Smoking crack and speedballing heroin just to make it through this schlock...
> 
> 
> 
> MOnday Night Raw, your gateway to skidrow.



Now that you mention it I do have a dime bag in my dresser and RVD's match is next 

"Weed The People"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Leon Knuckles said:


> Its not even that bad. *What was so bad about it?* That fact that Steph and Brie MAY close the show... FFS That hasnt even happened yet.
> 
> The intro was good
> Amrbose/DelRio was good
> ...


Not sure if the worst part was the world's shittiest Last Man Standing match where masked Kane was beat by a spear in record time, or the (even though I laughed) Adam Rose segment. Or maybe that Fandango bit that's just been on?

I don't think it's the worst Raw ever, but it's been very up and down, not consistent at all.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



glenwo2 said:


> What an awkward Arby's commercial about "Meat". :lmao


WE HAVE THE MEATS :lmao


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



glenwo2 said:


> What an awkward Arby's commercial about "Meat". :lmao


Funny thing is they don't actually sell any meat.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Am I the only one that wants to watch skin wars?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Brie Bella is in the co-main event of the 2nd biggest PPV of the year

Brie Bella is in the co-main event of the 2nd biggest PPV of the year

Brie Bella is in the co-main event of the 2nd biggest PPV of the year

Has that sunk in for you yet? If not, let me clarify

BRIE FUCKING BELLA IS IN THE CO-MAIN EVENT OF THE 2ND BIGGEST PPV THAT THIS SHITTY GODDAMN COMPANY PUTS ON. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Even Jericho couldn't save this crap.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

More Network Shilling....


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Damn great video!


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

wow, so i just tune in as dallas gave truth a bo-dog and then the next thing i see is brie and steph contract signing......wow, that's the main event!

was there any highlights from the first two hours that's worth watching when upoaded on youtube?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



glenwo2 said:


> What an awkward Arby's commercial about "Meat". :lmao


Shawn Stasiak return confirmed.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



HHHbkDX said:


> Brie Bella is in the co-main event of the 2nd biggest PPV of the year
> 
> Brie Bella is in the co-main event of the 2nd biggest PPV of the year
> 
> ...


and you can see it live for ONLY 9.99! :cole3


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Fuck's sake. SHUT UP.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

























:bo


----------



## Bullet_Club (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Incredibly uneventful raw so far.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



TromaDogg said:


> Not sure if the worst part was the world's shittiest Last Man Standing match where masked Kane was beat by a spear in record time, or the (even though I laughed) Adam Rose segment. Or maybe that Fandango bit that's just been on?
> 
> I don't think it's the worst Raw ever, but it's been very up and down, not consistent at all.


Yeah I wanted Kane to get the fuck up. But the match itself was not horrible. Reigns is improving.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

JBL :lmao :lmao


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Oh no they've got a $9.99 sign, fuck that going to bed (after this Bray promo)


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

AND FUCKING AGAIN.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Daaaamn, they're desperate! :faint:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao This is out of this world pathetic

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## nothingucansay (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

$9.99 :bo


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

The thirst is real and its sad


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

A VERY forgettable Raw so far.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

9.99!!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

*$9.99* :vince$


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Even Cole can't take it anymore. This is sad.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Until they start putting up every episode of WCW up, they won't be getting jack from the fans...


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

this has turned into a parody of a parody of a parody.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

"Because we do not ask any longer, now we take... An extended vacation."


----------



## Punisher_12 (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

WWE, where you get more network promotion than actual wrestling


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

squeelbitch said:


> wow, so i just tune in as dallas gave truth a bo-dog and then the next thing i see is brie and steph contract signing......wow, that's the main event!
> 
> was there any highlights from the first two hours that's worth watching when upoaded on youtube?



Ambrose/ADR match 
Lesnar/Cena video package


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

They need to have JBL, Jerry Laweler, and Michael Cole stand outside the arena and become sign spinners with signs that have "$9.99" on it.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Legasee said:


> The sad part about this is we put up with this shit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Jesus Christ they actually got a piece of paper holding it up that says $9.99... Are they not embarrassed? Do they have no shame? god they're pathetic.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

9.99 9.99 9.99 9.99 9.99 9.99


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

WWE NETWORK

9.99

LEGENDARY

:mark:


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I actually find the $9.99 thing hilarious. Pretty sure JBL was covering Michael Cole because he was hysterical.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*









:jbl :cole3


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



HHHbkDX said:


> Brie Bella is in the co-main event of the 2nd biggest PPV of the year
> 
> Brie Bella is in the co-main event of the 2nd biggest PPV of the year
> 
> ...


And if we weren't busy facepalming at the idiocy we'd be laughing at it.... what a joke.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Thank you Bray for interrupting 9.99


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Ramble, Ramble, Ramble


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Jarsy1 said:


>


LOVE TRUTH'S expression....


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Kane joining Wyatts at Summerslam.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Bar none, this is the most desperate I've ever seen this company.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I already renewed, so this $9.99 stuff is fucking hilarious


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I actually find it borderline hilarious at this point. JBL using $9.99 to block Cole's face was one of the greatest ironically meta things I've ever witnessed. Pretty sure he's actually making fun of the whole thing now.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Coming off desperate now about the network


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

This raw has totally killed the crowd.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I'm actually interested to know how many subscribers they've gotten tonight

Anyway, goodnight everyone x


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

WWE needs to hire Don West as commentator. He has been shilling for years.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Jarsy1 said:


> :jbl :cole3


:vince$


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

9.99 a month!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



squeelbitch said:


> wow, so i just tune in as dallas gave truth a bo-dog and then the next thing i see is brie and steph contract signing......wow, that's the main event!
> 
> was there any highlights from the first two hours that's worth watching when upoaded on youtube?


Fandango's new diva was Hornswaggle...that worth it for ya?


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

They should call this Monday Night 9.99


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



ONEWAY said:


> I already renewed, so this $9.99 stuff is fucking hilarious


I am wondering
Are the people annoyed not subbed?

Cuz as a subscriber this 9.99 shit is fucking hilarious
:maury


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V...*

Hey the Lesnar/Cena Video again :nice

Thought I was going to have to pay $9.99 to see it again


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

They're replaying the package because the rest of RAW sucked. :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

This RAW has sucked.....SHUT UP ABOUT THE WWE NETWORK WE GET IT ALREADY


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

still cracks me up how they advertise showing Cena/Lesnar 2012 when their main selling point is every PPV is already available.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Im fucking speechless at the thirst this company has

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

This again.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Sorry WWE, I only hang out with the 8.95 Crew


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

After I smoke a blunt I sometimes just sit and wonder.....why do I still watch WWE?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Yeah, that match was unbelievable, i can't believe that they went with that finish.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

$9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

THIS IS AWESOME


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Leon Knuckles said:


> Yeah I wanted Kane to get the fuck up. But the match itself was not horrible. Reigns is improving.


I wasn't impressed. The constant network shilling has been ridiculous as well, so much so that we're all having to make a joke out of it just to make it bearable.

Ambrose/ADR was great though, I'm expecting Rollins/RVD to be good as well.

I'm pissed about missing nearly all of the Rusev/Lana segment thanks to having to restart my laptop, but that wasn't WWE's fault at least.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

We need to rurerun this boring promo? I really don't give one shit about this match between the joke legend and the part timer...


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Why are we wasting time on this fucking promo again?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Really, its funny the way they are going about it but its pretty desperate the constant 9.99 plugs


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

WOW, Lesnar with a BEAST promo in that video package.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

THIS VIDEO PACKAGE :mark:

:brock


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Now we have Brock Lesnar using some extreme profanity after watching El Torito and Bo Dallas.

Tone? What's that lol?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Lesnar swearing? 2edgy4us.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I'm usually a person who says if you don't buy the network as a wrestling fan you're probably idiotic it's cheap and you get alot of content. But this Raw is really making me contemplate cancelling my subscription and just going back to watching illegal ppv streams. It's going to take them months to even get to 1998-1999 content anyway


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I'M AN ASS KICKER SON OF A BITCH :mark:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I tap out. See ya next week.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Someone please make a video on youtube of every moment they've mentioned the network and it being $9.99 tonight, i'd be curious to see how long it would be.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

This video package was the best part about this runny shit show

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Kabraxal said:


> We need to rurerun this boring promo? I really don't give one shit about this match between the joke legend and the part timer...


You're one of the very few who don't like it. Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

*I would pay $9.99 ( and more ) for Lesnar to put Lawler in a Kimura Lock.*


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Jarsy1 said:


> :bo


Truth's expression is pretty much how everyone feels watching tonight's Raw.


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

WWE Marketing 101: Subscribe to the WWE Network for $9.99 a month to see Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena at SummerSlam. AND! If you act now... we'll show you their match from two years ago where Cena won. Now don't you want to see it again? For $9.99 a month?!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



wkc_23 said:


> $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99 $9.99.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

This promo was good first time round. 

We don't need to see it twice in one night!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

In case you missed it the first time I guess


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

IM BROCK LESNAR. IM AN ASS KICKER. I DONT HAVE RESPECT FOR ANYBODY. :lmao

I ENJOY HURTING PEOPLE. :lmao

Love this shit.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



SAMCRO said:


> Someone please make a video on youtube of every moment they've mentioned the network and it being $9.99 tonight, i'd be curious to see how long it would be.


2 hours and 59 minutes.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Mainboy said:


> So steph/Brie is ending raw :lol


Vince vs Stephanie was a bigger deal to the WWE than Lesnar vs Undertaker for the WWE Championship in 2003 so this is not a shocker.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

BLOOD
URINE
VOMIT
REPEAT


----------



## Punisher_12 (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Great video here, but not necessary to show the WHOLE thing over again.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

You know...Seth Rollins could be fucking wrestling right now.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Kyle_C_Haight said:


> WWE Marketing 101: Subscribe to the WWE Network for $9.99 a month to see Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena at SummerSlam. AND! If you act now... we'll show you their match from two years ago where Cena won. Now don't you want to see it again? For $9.99 a month?!


:lol NINE NINETY NINE :hhh2


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Pretty cool video package.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Reshowing the same promo again? Yeah that will make people subscribe to the network


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

It's gonna be ugly IWC :brock


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Am I suffering from Alzheiemers or did they not show this already?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V...*

Blood
Urine
Vomit
Repeat 

Damn, beaten to it

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

I'll pay $999.99 to see cena tap out clean to the kimura

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Phillies3:16 said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

So Rollins/RVD must be pretty short.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

The MARK in me thinks something big is happening tonight. Some kind of swerve. They really cant end with Steph-Brie 2 weeks in a row. Something is gonna happen with Rollins me thinks.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

John cena not even bothering to try and sell matches in his promos anymore. He's completely monotone and corny.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



mattheel said:


> You know...Seth Rollins could be fucking wrestling right now.


I was thinking the same thing. We saw this!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I can't wait until Cena beats Lesnar at Summerslam


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



SAMCRO said:


> Someone please make a video on youtube of every moment they've mentioned the network and it being $9.99 tonight, i'd be curious to see how long it would be.


I will make this video :dance


----------



## Punisher_12 (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Looks like Rollins may beat the clock. Have to leave enough time for the Stephanie/Brie segment


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Kabraxal said:


> We need to rurerun this boring promo? I really don't give one shit about this match between the joke legend and the part timer...


I just can't see them having Lesnar win the belt and then not defending it for a while or even showing up on Raw much. Even if Lesnar does win it, Cena will probably win it straight back making it a worthless victory.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I feel like RAW could be nothing but video packages and it'd still be more entertaining than it is on an average night.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

We're going to see this promo every week until Summerslam, aren't we?
Twice on every Raw, even?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

For those who MISSED this package because their laptops exploded, good for you all.


For those who already saw this already(like me), nice to see it again but totally unnecessary to run it but then again, RAW sucked so hard they had no choice.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



gaz0301 said:


> This promo was good first time round.
> 
> We don't need to see it twice in one night!


Oh trust me, we will have to see it again this Friday on Smackdown.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Brock Lesnar's diet consists of vomit topped with blood, and downs it with urine.

He's the BEAST!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Midnight Rocker said:


> Really, its funny the way they are going about it but its pretty desperate the constant 9.99 plugs


That's the weird thing. They're laughing it off but you can feel the desperation pouring through the tv. Between that and the sub-par show besides ADR/Ambrose I don't think I'm going to bother with the main event once Dean DQ's Seth in a couple.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Are they seriously ending Raw again with build up to Stephanie vs Brie? Holy fuck they're putting more build into this shitty divas match than they did with Brock vs Undertaker.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

It really doesn't look like Rollins is lasting even 10 minutes huh?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Hey I saw this in the first hour, glad they showing it again. Can't wait til they show it 20 more times til Summerslam :lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I gave out too much reps in 24 hours. Fuck you guys making me laugh. :lmao


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

"12 years. Every show. All the time."

-John Cena :cena3


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Every night...unless Hollywood calls


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Sorry John I'll pass on the fruity pebble bruh.:brock


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

BLOOD, URINE, AND VOMIT 4 LIFE!!


----------



## Punisher_12 (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Leon Knuckles said:


> The MARK in me thinks something big is happening tonight. Some kind of swerve. They really cant end with Steph-Brie 2 weeks in a row. Something is gonna happen with Rollins me thinks.


Probsbly Kane coming out and turn his back on the authority by attacking rollins


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

This network pleading is going to so backfire...I for one won't get it now for the very reason they're desperate to sell it yet give us this 3 hour pile of shit.

John Cena overcomes the odds again....who gives a rats ass anymore?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

What is the name of that SS theme?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

:brock BLOOD URINE VOMIT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I feel like RAW could be nothing but video packages and it'd still be more entertaining than it is on an average night.


Agree, sadly. And they didn't exactly set the bar high tonight.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



The True Believer said:


> "12 years. Every show. All the time."
> 
> -John Cena :cena3


Except tonight though. And 2 weeks ago...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



SAMCRO said:


> Are they seriously ending Raw again with build up to Stephanie vs Brie? Holy fuck they're putting more build into this shitty divas match than they did with Brock vs Undertaker.


Damn. Well put, you're absolutely right.


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

What's the theme/music played?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Punisher_12 said:


> Great video here, but not necessary to show the WHOLE thing over again.


They are making it obvious that Rollins is beating the clock lol


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

What is this clown horn theme song?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



xD7oom said:


> I will make this video :dance


I look forward to it.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



A-C-P said:


> Ambrose/ADR match
> Lesnar/Cena video package
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


ok i'll give the adr/ambrose match a watch



Shadowcran said:


> Fandango's new diva was Hornswaggle...that worth it for ya?


pretty sure i'll give that a miss, jesus they really do like having hornswoggle on tv no matter how they do it lol


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Man. I forgot about the RVD match.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

That Summerslam theme is so GOD AWFUL....


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn, was expecting the "One of a Kind" line on RVD's music to have 9.99 dubbed over it 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

If this match goes to commercial mid-match I will complain vehemently on twitter.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Annnndddddd no reaction for RVD.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



glenwo2 said:


> For those who MISSED this package because their laptops exploded, good for you all.
> 
> 
> For those who already saw this already(like me), nice to see it again but totally unnecessary to run it but then again, RAW sucked so hard they had no choice.


I only missed the Lana/Rusev segment.

I feel like I've seen that Cena/Lesnar package 9.99 times now.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

rakija said:


> What is this clown horn theme song?


:lol I read that its a flo rida song

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Leon Knuckles said:


> WE HAVE THE MEATS :lmao


Mickie James cross promotion!!!:mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I don't think i've ever given less of a fuck about a wrestler then RVD


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

BLOOD AND URINE AND VOMIT 

:lmao

BROCK IS TOO MUCH


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Here's a fun fact: 

RVD could have bought Seth Rollins beer when Seth was 3!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

This match is definitely going to be shorter.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Rob. Van. *catches breath* Dam.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Phillies3:16 said:


>


...................... :westbrook5:lel:jay2:done:sodone:duck:what?:hahamaury:ti:Jordan:booklel


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I bet they won't reveal the stipulation until next week


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

How long until WWE starts having in house PPV theme songs to cut costs?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



rakija said:


> Why are we wasting time on this fucking promo again?


Because it's a million times better than any segment involving Brie and Steph.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

If Rollins gets the jobber entrance because of the god damn commercials...im gonna be pretty salty.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



cmiller4642 said:


> Here's a fun fact:
> 
> RVD could have bought Seth Rollins beer when Seth was 3!


Mind = blown!


----------



## Punisher_12 (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

This raw has been awful. Predictable Reigns finish, Cesaro losing in 2 minutes, Hornswoggle as a dancer, and to make things worse the adam rose segment


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



A-C-P said:


> Damn, was expecting the "One of a Kind" line on RVD's music to have 9.99 dubbed over it
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:ti


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Punkholic said:


> Because it's a million times better than any segment involving Brie and Steph.


This. And not to mention, It's one of the best video packages in a long while.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Has anyone made a gif of Piper putting the glasses on and seeing 9.99?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



mattheel said:


> If Rollins gets the jobber entrance because of the god damn commercials...im gonna be pretty salty.


Entrance? The match already ended on the App!

...not really, but that did happen earlier tonight.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



TheMenace said:


> ...................... :westbrook5:lel:jay2:done:sodone:duck:what?:hahamaury:ti:Jordan


Why is every laughing reaction gif a black guy? :westbrook4


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> I don't think i've ever given less of a fuck about a wrestler then RVD


How about Taco Del Rio?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



A-C-P said:


> Damn, was expecting the "One of a Kind" line on RVD's music to have 9.99 dubbed over it
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Choked laughing on my fruit slice(lemon flavored)


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Phillies3:16 said:


>


Post of the night. :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



autechrex said:


> How long until WWE starts having in house PPV theme songs to cut costs?


:lol I give it until Mania!


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

This episode of Raw must be a joke.

There are 15 minutes of Raw left with 2 segments to go, and Rollins has to beat 15:42. Do they really think I don't know who is winning the Beat the Clock Challenge.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



KaineSpawnX said:


> Entrance? The match already ended on the App!
> 
> ...not really, but that did happen earlier tonight.


LOL.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time for Seth Rollins' farting on a snare drum theme


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punisher_12 (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

no way this match goes 16 minutes. Way to ruin the suspense WWE


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Punkholic said:


> Because it's a million times better than any segment involving Brie and Steph.


EXACTLY. 


Aside from the ADR/AMBROSE match(thus far), this was the BEST segment of the night of SUCK.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Rollins theme is bad ass


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

*Time to beat is 15:42. Too bad this broadcast will end in less than 15 minutes :lol*


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

10:46 yeah like Seth won't be able to beat RVD in less then 10 mins :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



DCR said:


> This episode of Raw must be a joke.
> 
> There are 15 minutes of Raw left with 2 segments to go, and Rollins has to beat 15:42. Do they really think I don't know who is winning the Beat the Clock Challenge.


I have a feeling this Raw will have at least a fifteen minute overrun, though...


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



autechrex said:


> Why is every laughing reaction gif a black guy? :westbrook4


That Maury gif confirmed that was a lie.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

If WWE would focus on a kickass hot show they would have no problem selling the network. Of Raw was hot everyweek and the PPVS culminated with stuff the fans wanted or lead to something awesome they would have no problem getting subscriptions. Right now you basically got the people who subscribed for Wrestlemania and to look at the old footage. After the intital period is overand with the fall coming where the product is ususally shit they should be concerned.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I hope Ambrose comes in and raises hell like someone suggested here earlier.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

How crazy of a swerve would it be if RVD laid down for Seth and joined the Authority?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Wait, wasn't JBL pimping Seth in Dean's match?


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



HHHbkDX said:


> :lol I read that its a flo rida song
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yes just looked it up. Its called "Going Down Foreal" by Flo Rida ft. Sage The Gemini. The Song is actually yet to be released, that's why no one was able to recognize the theme.


----------



## Punisher_12 (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

CAlling it now, Kane interferes and attacks rollins.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



DCR said:


> This episode of Raw must be a joke.
> 
> There are 15 minutes of Raw left with 2 segments to go, and Rollins has to beat 15:42. Do they really think I don't know who is winning the Beat the Clock Challenge.


It's a 4 hour special. :vince5 By the way have you bought the network yet it's only 9.99!


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

"The demand for the WWE Network has been AMAZING...ly low..."


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



autechrex said:


> Why is every laughing reaction gif a black guy? :westbrook4


Since when is :maury black? :aries2


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

October 1st for the UK.

FINALLY they give us a fucking date.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

LOL.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

You know, can't they just add a fucking ticker on the bottom or top of the screen that repeatedly just has text that reads "Subscribe to the WWE Network for $9.99 a month!" so they can shut up about it and pay attention to the show?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

This Raw is gonna have a long overrun, I'm sure.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



autechrex said:


> Why is every laughing reaction gif a black guy? :westbrook4













Maury is Black?


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Slater berried.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

:lmao


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

We're a THREE MAN BAND, EVEN THOUGH I'M ONE NOW, BUT HEY, WERE A THREE MAN BAAAAAANDDDD


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

If Slater wins :lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

ONE MAN BAND BABY!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

So... Ambrose definitely attacking Slater now?


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Dat jobber treatment!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

:lol Seths opponent is Heath Slater!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Job Slater gets his chance to prove himself.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Poor Slater. Dat's fucked up.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

HAHAHAA. They really need to change Slaters theme. No more 3MB.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Heath Slater has got this I'm serious Ambrose interferes and Slater gets the rollup win


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Shouldn't he change his music? Not really three men in that band anymore.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

:maury


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

One half of the GOAT Tag Team, Slater & Gator!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

One man band. Fix that fucking song.


----------



## airtrent73 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Slater is winning. Calling it now.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

:maury


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



autechrex said:


> Why is every laughing reaction gif a black guy? :westbrook4


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I would laugh if Rollins got schoolboyed.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Yasss. Much deserved opportunity for Slater here. Best for biz and all that.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Heath Slater! The 3-time Tag Team Champion BAYBAY! :mark:


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

What if Slater wins!?


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Wow what a way to make Heath Slater look like more of a loser.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Let's see..need a Gif of Rey Mysterio doing the "999".

Heath Slater? for the love of pete...Those of you like me who stayed around for THIS match......are you pissed?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I knew something like this would happen :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

:lol :hhh2


----------



## fanofwwepaige (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

notice those cm punk chants. LOL


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Lets go Heath!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Did Slater get buffer? Or am I just imagining things?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

*:lmao

This fuckin shit sucks.................*


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Brilliant hahahaha


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

CMON HEATH YOU GOT THIS!!!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Inb4 Slater roll up victory.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Orange Slater!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Why would you do this to Heath Slater? :lol


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



glenwo2 said:


> Maury is Black?


I... I... I... missed that one.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I'm going to laugh if/when Slater wins.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Hilariously enough, I just recently cancelled my WWE Network account by removing all the money out of my PayPal card when the payment date came up. I feel kinda guilty ... 

The Network isn't even that bad, I just have a friend who's house we all go over to watch the monthly PPV & to be honest, I hardly use it.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"Scumbag" Dean Ambrose!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

He's just chillin'.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

HEATH SLATER DA GOAT.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Chrome said:


> Since when is :maury black? :aries2


Maury Bro-vich?


----------



## KicksToFaces! (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Bullshit on Raw inspired me to make this:


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

BAH GOD WHAT A NECKBREAKER


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I'm marking way too hard for Slater. Shit, that was a badass fucking neckbreaker. Is that his finisher?


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Slater has to win this lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Cmon Slater


----------



## tiotom92 (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

You marks think Rollins is going to bury Slater?

Slater's winning this one.


----------



## Big Doobie (Jul 13, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Man fuck this I was looking forward to RVD vs Rollins


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Ambrose with that Happy Days outfit. Ayyyyyyy!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Ambrose is here! Fuckery incoming!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

If they push Heath Slater right now, people will subscribe! :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Ambrose ripping up the contract :lol


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Ambrose's gray leather jacket is so sick.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Michael Cole saying "Oh c'mon!" when Slater walked out was hilarious.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I would :mark: if Ambrose wipes his ass with the contract


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Why would Seth give a shit that Dean is tearing up a contract. Does the WWE not have lawyers that will print another one?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Slater getting that push?


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



KicksToFaces! said:


> Bullshit on Raw inspired me to make this:


It's over $9.98!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

God, this shit is so predictable.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Lmbo Ambrose is goat


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

LMAO


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Yooo Slater going HAM. Awesome.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

*:lmao Ambrose*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Ambrose casual as fuck :lol


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Ambrose drinking a pop > Reigns working a match


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Take a shit in there Ambrose.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

AMbrose owning raw right now...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I get it! They are going to talk to each other and he is going to be distracted loose track of the clock and he will go over the time.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

COME ON SLATERRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Ambrose. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Lmao Ambrose is GOAT


----------



## The Texas Hammer (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Ambrose took some guys drink :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Dean is every meth addict ever.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Segment of the night so far.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Don't worry Seth, the case can be replaced for only....

$9.99 :hhh2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Why isn't this the main event??


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Slater's made it to the 3rd hour of RAW, almost as good as when all of 3MB was in the main event a few months back. :ambrose


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I guess Dean wants a snack lol.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



ShowStopper said:


> God, this shit is so predictable.


Oh really, wise guy? What's gonna happen? :HHH2


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

what is ambrose doing :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Lol, Dean's too fucking much.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

lolAmbrose

He is now officially a master of titties _and_ trolling


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

the most entertaining thing we've seen on Raw all night. 

how this isn't closing Raw is beyond me.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Don't forget that contract shit tonight.......


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Ambrose
Best thing ever


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Gotta love Ambrose. :lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Much like Slater's career the briefcase is empty.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Ladies getting wet Ambrose has a hat


----------



## Bullet Proof (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Ambrose putting on a show


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



The True Believer said:


> Oh really, wise guy? What's gonna happen? :HHH2


Ambrose is going to cost Rollins the match. Duh?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



A-C-P said:


> Don't worry Seth, the case can be replaced for only....
> 
> $9.99 :hhh2
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

Comment of the night!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Cowboy Ambrose! :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

SLATERWINSLOL


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Well, that happened.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Slater won


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

SLATER


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



The True Believer said:


> Oh really, wise guy? What's gonna happen? :HHH2


He going to loss cause of Dean


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

ORANGE SLATER WINS!


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

How many corns of popcorn are in the briefcase? You guessed it, 999!! :jbl


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

holy shit


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Heath Slater da GOAT.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

:HA


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

YES!!!!


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

WOOOOOW SLATER BEATS ROLLINS!!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

:maury


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Slater with the biggest pop of the night.


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

rollins got buried


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

SLATER!!!!!!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Slater the GOAT. :lmao


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

And Heath gets it! Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

YESSSSSSSSSSSSS HEATHHHH SLATERRRRRR


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Fuck yes :lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Well, Rollins push has died.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Holy shit Heath slater won a match.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Lmao the next Sandow fpalm

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

:ti


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

The GOAT wins!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
Slatah!!


----------



## tiotom92 (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Told you!

This forum :faint:


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Best match tonight.....


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

SLATER WINS! SLATER WINS! SLATER WINS! BAH GAWD, KANG! :jr

The Summer of Slater is upon us! :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

HEATH SLATER WON!!! :lmao :lmao

THE BOYHOOD DREAM, HAS COME TRUE!!


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Heath Slater winning the RAW main event.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Slater better enjoy it, that's the most high profile win he's likely to ever get again.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

:lel Ambrose da :troll


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

SLATER!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

And.........the fuckery has reached new levels.

:lmao

Enjoying this Rollins/Ambrose feud though.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Slater Gator bebayyyy


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

:lmao Dean dancing to Heath's theme after the match.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

SLATERS GONNA SLATE!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Slater wins :mark:


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I..... actually.... called it right lol Slater wins


----------



## Bullet_Club (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Slater vs Brock at Wrestlemania. You heard it here first.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Slater winning for his released brethren. 3MB lives. :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Biggest win of Slaters career.


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

HEATH WINS! HEATH WINS! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

That last segment just about made the last 2:45 minutes all worth it


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

:lmao Ambrose just made it worth going through this RAW 







Okay. Maybe.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Once again Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins save the show.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

:lol That was awesome!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Bullet_Club said:


> Slater vs Brock at Wrestlemania. You heard it here first.


Yes! A match for the ages, who needs Rollins?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

JBL Can get another one for.... I'm stopping there.

:lmao


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I fucking love Dean Ambrose


----------



## Punisher_12 (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Going to be rollins vs slater tomorrow on main event probably.


----------



## PepeSanchez (Dec 26, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

That was great. Ambrose's whole demeanor during it was awesome.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I hope Stone Cold appears next week.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Heath Slater has got this I'm serious Ambrose interferes and Slater gets the rollup win


Can I subscribe to your newsletter? :shocked:


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

...aaand CUT. Show's over. Right there. Fine ending segment.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Good idea WWE, let's cancel out all the good of the last segment and have Brie Bella be the focal point of the final segment.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*











*ONE MAN BAND BABAY!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Great stuff from Ambrose!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



JBLoser said:


> :lmao Ambrose just made it worth going through this RAW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol It's been a tough one to sit through.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

3MB Music played in its Entirety!! :mark:

And Dean subtly dancing to it :lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

HE STOLE MY HAT :jbl


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Um, where were the Slater celebrations? The streamers and confetti etc?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Ambrose fucking killed it haha.


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

WOOO. Reigns and Ambrose are killing shit, Brock is gonna beat down Cena, and HULKAMANIA is coming next week.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

closing out the show again with the angle that cant draw lol


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

This segment :banderas


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Vince must think the Divas are on the same level as the TNA divas. TNA's ladies are the only ones worthy to close out a show.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Ambrose really should be pushed so far ahead of Reigns at this point.. he has that real IT factor.


----------



## brahski20 (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Man I am all over raw tonight for the Hogan promo! I look real cool marking out dressed up as hulk hogan.....


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V...*

How many times will "bitch" be said in the final segment?

999 :steph


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

When will Rollins cash in his briefcase and his 999 popcorns? You guessed it... September 9 at 10:40 and 39.99 seconds


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Ambrose is going to announce that his match stipulation is a three stages of hell match. The first stipulation is a inferno steel cage match. The second will feature pig blood being spilled into the ring and it will be a spiked tables match. The third will be a best for business fuck your face match, where the only way you can win is making your opponent bleed using barbed wire.

Hiatch will then come out and say "that's not PG" and change it to a no holds bared match. :HHH2


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

First Cesaro at Battleground and now Rollins.

"The indie killer" Heath Slater


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Pacmanboi said:


> Good idea WWE, let's cancel out all the good of the last segment and have Brie Bella be the focal point of the final segment.


dat McMahon ego. Stephanie seems to think people tune in to see her.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Every week, I'm getting more and more pumped for Rollins/Ambrose.

Come on baybayy! :y2j


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

So does Seth have like an extra contract somewhere? Or is his mitb now null and void?


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Ambrose saved this entire RAW and had MOTN.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

That probably should've closed the show, but only a company with brains could make that decision

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

TITUS IS ON THE APP... HE IS ECSTATIC :lmao

SLATER GATOR :mark:


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

So the closing segment of RAW last week had a huge drop in viewers so what sense does it make to have the same feud close the show again this week? 

Can this crowd please do the right thing and shit all over this upcoming segment.


----------



## Bullet_Club (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Ambrose is going to make the match for the Money in the Bank Contract because it's what is most precious and dear to Rollins.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Lol this contract signing gonna last 2 minutes


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Pronk25 said:


> dat McMahon ego. Stephanie seems to think people tune in to see her.


Like ratings from last week


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Over/under 4.5. How many times will be "bitch" be said?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

5 minutes left

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Can they just make Ambrose the face of the company already :mark: ?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

*Please pull the trigger on this Nikki heel turn. Get it over with.*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Seth and Dean are really, by far, the best things going for this company.

Not gonna watch the rest tho...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Joseph92 said:


> Vince must think the Divas are on the same level as the TNA divas. TNA's ladies are the only ones worthy to close out a show.


That thinking is why TNA is getting cancelled....:cool2


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

:ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ambrose/Rollins will be a 999 Stages of Hell match 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

SMCKDOWN > RAW THIS WEEK. Whens the last time that happened?


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

"Born to Run" Smackdown theme still fucking great every time I hear it. Best part of the Smackdown plugs


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Dean Ambrose saving this episode


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Heath Slater winning would have sufficed as the ending of RAW. It's a shame we have to end it, once again, with Brie and Stephanie. 

On another note, I've only saw the last hour of RAW....based on these comments, doesn't sound like I've missed much.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Phillies3:16 said:


>


or "Austin 9:99 says I just bought the WWE Network"


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Terribly overtime...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Um why are they showing this when there's no time left?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Just stop Vince. Just stop.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



wkc_23 said:


>


This is nice to see :cool2


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

"Drive home safely folks." :cena3


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Why are they replaying this BS?


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

And now what we have been waiting for...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Lesnar should of won that match.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

cole died?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Leon Knuckles said:


> SMCKDOWN > RAW THIS WEEK. Whens the last time that happened?


A couple of times this year and last year.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

That ER match :banderas


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

:vince$ Network!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

If i was there id leave


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

come on crowd, please boo the shit out of this segment.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Stephanie gets that after 11 overrun time that only goats get. Sigh


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Steph! Them legs!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

:maury
they have to tell people that the cena/Brock match after raw is not the ss match so marks don't get mad when they sub


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Triple H looks embarrassed as f*ck having to come out to Steph's music.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Maybe they're bringing cm punk back for this angle :side: :side:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Arcade said:


> A couple of times this year and last year.


But we havent even seen SMCKDOWN yet. Thats what Im saying. :side:


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Did they fire Cole during the commercial break? I'd download the WWE App to see that during the break.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Incoming ratings killers.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

*lol at Steph and Brie closing the show two weeks in a row. I guess Steph was feeling down about her chest caving in and HHH is doing this to bring up her spirits.*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Nikki heel turn coming.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

2nd straight week :lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Brie is at least 9.99 times better looking than Nikki.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

"Who Cares" sign! Perfect placement!


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

what the fuck is brie mode?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

all red :fpalm


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Why the fuck is this the main event


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Nikki bella heel turn.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

And the crowd goes.. well, silent. The word bitch is over apparently...


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Nikki Bella 10/10


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Steph save this segment. I believe in you


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & V...*

:lol Nikki always brushing the hair away from her boobs


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

:lol Brie's pannnnts!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

CM Punk as champion = segments in the middle of the show
Brie Bella = main event segment


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

:HHH2 For 9.99


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Notice the tepid reaction for Brie's entrance? Then take note how they pop when she yells "Bitch". That's the only reason they make noise for her.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Whoops... Meant DB... Joke failed


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

*Hurry up Nikki. Turn heel. Come on. Let's go.*


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Fuck off with the network puns


----------



## Bullet Proof (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Like the President and Michele

tears.....LMAO


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

*HEY GUYS HOW MUCH IS THE NETWORK AGAIN?????*


----------



## Pocky07 (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

that red pants doe


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



TripleG said:


> Nikki heel turn coming.


Please, something


----------



## fanofwwepaige (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

LOL NO POPS AT ALL for noone.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Triple with dat plug.......


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



TripleG said:


> Nikki heel turn coming.


You beat me to it dammit


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



hou713 said:


> Nikki Bella 9.99/9.99


Fixed.

Sorry that was too easy.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

They actually think this stuff is going to draw rating? LOL HHH pimping WWE network. When MNF comes back, people going to tune out of this and never come back. This is the worst Summer Slam build up i have ever seen.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

The King continues the trolling.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

:trips2: "On the WWE Network for just $9.99"

:lawler: "I heard that somewhere"

:lel


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Kabraxal said:


> Ambrose really should be pushed so far ahead of Reigns at this point.. he has that real IT factor.


It's so obvious that it should only take Vince about 5 years to figure it out.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Nikki is turning heel tonight, calling it now.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Yessir we promised you a great mainevent here tonight.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Only 9.99! :trips


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Hunter is excusing himself from the bullshit.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

:hhh2 9.99


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I cant wait for football to be back


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Is that Dixie Carter in the ring with the Bella Twins?


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Nikki heel turn time


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

This is horrible


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Triple H: In other words, when the cat fight breaks out, I don't want people to see me masturbate to it.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

HBK is Mr Wrestlemania
RVD is Mr Monday Night
HHH is Mr 9.99


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

With that smirk from HHH you can tell this was something Vince made him say.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Brie is just jealous that her B+ husband isn't there


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Brie :mark:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

The Bella's "acting" makes Tommy Wiseau look like Daniel Day Lewis...


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

inb4 DANIEL BRYAN


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Nikki Bella newest member of the authority


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Steph and HHH in a live sex celebration = Best for business.

But then again, we'd only be able to see it for $9.99 :trips


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Arrive.
Shout last word of sentence, bitch. 
Queef.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

*I would pay $9.99 for HHH to pedigree all of them and nix this angle. *


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Nikki can work a mic. Brie cant. Nikki has charisma. Brie does not. How can WWE not know this?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

"Can we get to this already before we ALL start THROWING UP"

fuck you brie.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



A-C-P said:


> HBK is Mr Wrestlemania
> RVD is Mr Monday Night
> HHH is Mr 9.99
> 
> ...


:lol


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Brie Bella deserves an Oscar and a standing ovation. Fuck you DiCaprio.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

How does Brie have control of the Video Package truck? She do a favor of something to the guy running it?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Steph will never recover from those bad tit shots


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Awkward line delivery from Brie...


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Bryan took care of a thief while HHH still stealing from the fans with this horrible RAW.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



jcmmnx said:


> It's so obvious that it should only take Vince about 5 years to figure it out.


5 years, or...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Omega_VIK said:


> Hunter is excusing himself from the bullshit.


He is to embarrassed to be a part of this.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



jcmmnx said:


> It's so obvious that it should only take Vince about 5 years to figure it out.


:lmao it's funny because it's true!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Pronk25 said:


> what the fuck is brie mode?


*It's what they call it when she starts acting poorly and performing even worse. It's like a 24/7 kinda thing.*


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I can't believe this is closing RAW again...


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Bad For Business said:


> The Bella's "acting" makes Tommy Wiseau look like Daniel Day Lewis...


"In a few minutes, bitch!"
"Who are you calling a bitch?"
"You and your stupid mother."


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

This is so fucking bad.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Oh shit! I totally forgot what happened two weeks ago when Steph got arrested! It's like I'm watching it again for the first time!!! OOOH SHIT!!! SummerSlam is going to be craaaaazyyy!!!!!!




(said nobody ever)


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Did Brie just say "have you still recovered from this"? Get this stupid bitch off my tv. Why couldn't Bryan have married Emma? Brie is the fucking worst man THE worst.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

This is torture


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I wish Brie would talk even slower


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Swing and a miss.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

oh god the scripting is lame.


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

fpalm is all.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I must say though, Steph looks like a million bucks tonight! :lenny


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

This is intolerable.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

LOLOL...big beuleh? Brie is awful at this. Dont ever let her near a mic again.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

wow she can't cut a promo for shit


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

just get to the part where you say bitch already


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

This is so bad :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

WHY DO THEY THINK WE CARE ABOUT THIS


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Big Beulah to debut tonight!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Get her off the mic give Steph the mic


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

"Gelbird"

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Man, She really needs acting classes.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Come back Bryan, cause even his haters will admit they rather have DB then Brie. :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

*









Brie is the fucking worst *


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Jesus, Brie is absolutely awful on the mic


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I can't believe this is closing RAW again...


For only 9.99 :trips5


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

This bitch is HOOOOOOOOORRRRRRIIIIIIIIIBBBBBBBBBLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEE on the mic son!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

This promo is just fucking terrible.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

A failure?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

who's worse on the mic? Brie or Bryan?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Brie on the mic is cringeworthy. Good lord...


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

In all honesty, Steph would fuck Brie up in a real fight.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Things like this just make me happy they send the fans home with a dark match.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Brie looks more like the heel........


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



JBLoser said:


> "Gelbird"
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Is that some kind of new bird or something? :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

:lmao Brie's amazing acting skills on display for the world!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

*HURRY UP AND KICK HER ASS NIKKI. SHUT HER UP.*


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

PIPEBOMB.


----------



## Bullet Proof (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Rose Family FTW


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

https://twitter.com/WWECreative_ish/status/496491605252005888


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

The chants. lol


----------



## Shenron (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

CM Punk chants deserved.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Holy shit, past storyline acknowledgement? What sorcery is this?!? :vince6


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

SEEN ENOUGH LMAO


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

LMAO


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

If this was the Attitude Era, the crowd would be crapping all over this with a "this is boring" chant or a "slut" chant or something. Then the CM Punk chant lol. I guess thats as good as it gets for shitting over this product.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol CM Punk chant


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

STOP IT.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

And one time the CM Punk chants actually were worth it...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Those Punk chants. :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

CM Punk chants? That fucker left on his own, ffs.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Brie thinks she's the voice of the voiceless.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Dem Punk chants.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Yes there torturing CM Punk fucking smart people


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

CM Punk chant that actually came at the right time.

Bryan and Punk get biggest pop of this segment. Yes.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

CM Punk Chants Loud AF


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Awkward CM Punk chant. 

Yeah Punk would be involved in a Diva's segment.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Quit with the stupid skinny fat chants already!!


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Nikki Bella heel turn!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

CM Punk lmfao. I need an MST3K episode for Brie promos.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

CM PUNK! CM PUNK! 

YES YES YES!


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

so Brie Bella is the new Stone Cold and Stephanie is the new Vince


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

FUCKING PUNK CHANTS :aryalol


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Ah the chants are so refreshing


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

...and this is sopposed to be beneficial in the long run for the divas division? fpalm

No. None of this is going to help shift the focus to women's 'wrestling'.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Yes, Punk chants and I'm not even annoyed haha


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Arcade said:


> Big Beulah to debut tonight!


lmao.. Save that for the PPV


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Haha burn


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Severe lack of Jamie Noble in this segment


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Why is this closing raw?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Hey she did use some new words in this feud :lol I'm shocked alittle.


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

They really can't keep this up, because Stephanie is so much more convincing and better on the mic, it just makes Brie look even worse.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Oh my god. Brie is one of the worst mic workers I've ever seen


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I applaud Steph for stepping down her game to have a feud with this horrible horrible worker, both in and out...


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Brie needs to show more character on the mic.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Steph is telling the truth lets be honest


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Now that's how you talk on the mic, Brie.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



gamegenie said:


> Awkward CM Punk chant.
> 
> Yeah Punk would be involved in a Diva's segment.


Actually, Punk behaves like a diva nowdays.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Steph doing her husbando proud with dat :buried


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I'm embarrassed to be watching this.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



genocide_cutter said:


> Why is this closing raw?


Because WWE are stupid?


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Tell it like it is, Steph. Tell it like it is.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

What chants now :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Maybe I am tired and not thinking right, but who is the Rose family??


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:steph spitting some truth


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Steph carrying this hoe.


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Why does Brie put an emphasis on the last word of the sentence every time? Lmao, so bad.


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

"I'm embarrassed being in this ring right now!" Hah! She's shooting!


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Talk yo shit, Stephanie.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

These 2 having a major main event promo and contract signing :jokerlol


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Oh my lord...

Steph fucking killed Brie.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

STING STING STING BAH GAWD


----------



## The Texas Hammer (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



TheGMofGods said:


> Triple H: In other words, when the cat fight breaks out, I don't want people to see me masturbate to it.


Also, when it breaks out, he knows I don't want to see him when I'm ....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Brie and Steph to scissor eachother at SS.

:mark:


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Thank you for saying what needed to be said Steph.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

A heel rebuttal and yet none of it was very refutable


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

HHH :lmao


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

:lol :lol HHH


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Triple H :lmao


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

so much for Nikki turning heel.

:booklel


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

HOLY FUCK


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Lmaooooooooo


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

STEPHAGREE!!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Stone Cold Crazy said:


> *HEY GUYS HOW MUCH IS THE NETWORK AGAIN?????*


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

SLAUGHTERED VERBALLY. :done


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

HHH :lmao

:trips2


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Alrght. I can't wait for MNF.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

LOL HHH keeping Brie behind the desk. This is terrible. Its now funny bad.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

:lmao Triple H!


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Bah Gawd, dat Pedigree!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

desks

my only weakness


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

PEDIGREE PANDEMONIUM! :steph :trips2


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Triple H GOAT


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

:lol


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

GOAT PEDIGREE.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Chyna did the pedigree better.


----------



## Bullet Proof (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

God I love Steph


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

*Please don'r start screaming Brie. Please. Shut the fuck up.*


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

.........like she can't get out from behind that desk???


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

DAT PEDIGREE DOE!!!!!!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Steph and Trips doing a yes chant kinda? :lmao


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I hope you guys realize this is in part WWE's way of keeping Daniel Bryan fresh in the fans' minds.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Fukking LOL


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

:lol HHH


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

So awful lmao


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Steph > HHH


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Dat pedigree doe :HHH2


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Say what you want but Steph knows how to get heat, use the mic, and work the crowd


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Cue "My Time".


----------



## Bullet_Club (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Steph just murdered brie.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

This is awesome.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Fucking HHH :lol

Saved this shitty segment


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Stephanie has a great pedigree.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

This has to be for HHH v Bryan at some point again... the only way this makes sense.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Oh fuck Attitude Era is back


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

HHH is such a piece of shit heel :maury

STEPH 
:ti


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

The main event scene is even worse than 95 at this point.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Stephanie saved the segment.


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Cole looks bored with this segment. LOL


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

That was great. I liked the segment.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Wow Steph does pedigree better than Trips


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Okay, watching the Bella's get pwned was satisfying.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

How does this segment get past the writing team?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

HHH slapped!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

HHH/Steph live sex celebration post-SS?!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I'm intrigued.


----------



## Big Booboos (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

STEPH = RATINGS


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

PEDIGREE DEM BITCHES

:steph


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

steph-roids


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Psyched as fuck for this match now.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Dat Steph Pedigree :mark:


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I just got a huge erection watching that.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

this..sucks on a whole new level..New words for suck need to be invented.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Steph does a good Pedigree, I'll give her that much.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

So is HHH vs Bryan 2 at WM 31?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

And not one "bitch" was said, WWE monitors forum confirmed


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Those were some good Pedigrees there.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Sure this isn't the first time the Bellas are laying face down next to eachother.

Brutal segment.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Stephanie carrying that hack to another good segment. :lol

:lmao @ HHH trapping Brie behind the desk, though. And that troll smile, hahaha.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Stephanie probably got off from that.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Stephanie McMahon is just the best right now. I honestly think she's better now than she ever was before. She's killing it.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

HHH sold that slap from Brie more than he sold the Harlem Hangover from Booker T :booka


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*










*LOL. Have a safe night. *


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

That was quite possibly the worst Raw ever. And I turned it off before the idiot authority came back out. Listening to them ramble once a show is my limit.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

She layed out The Breast and The Breastless.

Best for Business :hunter


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

BOW DOWN TO THE KING!
THE KING OF KINGS!

:lmao


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Trifektah said:


> .........like she can't get out from behind that desk???


:lmao:lmao


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I'm actually excited for their match. Really well done feud.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Steph is a better mic worker than most these geeks on the roster.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Segment as a whole was lame. But seeing HHH pin Brie in the corner at the end was fucking hilarious and made watching that cringeworthy segment well worth it! :lol


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

That was fantastic in a Sharknado kind of way. I don't think that's what they were aiming for.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I'm gonna bust a gut watching the Smarkbusters review to this tomorrow at lunch.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

That was a great segment. Stephanie is doing a fantastic job and Brie is improving really fast.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

So Steph not only Pedigree'd both Bella twats and ethered Brie, but also looks pretty damn fit during the whole thing? Not bad. bama


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



SpeedStick said:


> So is HHH vs Bryan 2 at WM 31?


It seems so and I don't like it.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Mikestarko said:


> I hope you guys realize this is in part WWE's way of keeping Daniel Bryan fresh in the fans' minds.


Of course. Anyone who think they don't like him being over is an idiot.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

HHH taught her well
Buried the fuck out of competition

At least brie sucked so it was well deserved


Good segmetn


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



₵A$H®;37783690 said:


> *LOL. Have a safe night. *


drive home safe. :cena5


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

That was just brutal to watch. Is this really what it's come to?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Thank god that's over.

Would've been better if it ended with Slater/Rollins/Ambrose, though.



That said, the visual of Steph putting the pedigree(the 1st time) will become an INSTANT Gif-Sensation. :lol


I really thought she was going to try and powerbomb her.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well, best Divas feud in 10 years.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

If Stephanie comes out to "My Time" at summerslam i will mark so hard


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



witchblade000 said:


> I'm gonna bust a gut watching the Smarkbusters review to this tomorrow at lunch.


I think someone better send out an ambulance for left SB, he is going to have a heart attack at the start of the show.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Trifektah said:


> HHH sold that slap from Brie more than he sold the Harlem Hangover from Booker T :booka


TRUTH! :lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



witchblade000 said:


> I'm gonna bust a gut watching the Smarkbusters review to this tomorrow at lunch.


*Lol them, TheBradRules, and WrestlingJesus are going to tear this RAW to shreds :lol *


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Alicenchains said:


> The main event scene is even worse than 95 at this point.


yea, diesel, undertaker, bret, shawn, hall are almost on par with this shit today. 

smfh


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Steph is great, HHH is funny, Bellas are terrible


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



-UNDEAD- said:


>


If they came out to this theme at SS, I'd mark so fucking hard. :mark: :mark:

That's my favorite song trips & steph came out to.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



A-C-P said:


> And not one "bitch" was said, WWE monitors forum confirmed
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


And notice how much more dead the crowd was... midcard segment confirmed. The pedigrees were nice but Ambrose/Rollins should have closed the show. But at this point, until Bryan returns or the miracle salvation for us and Punk returns, Ambrose should be the primary main event. Reigns is slowly getting better, but Ambrose is there already and he is the real money right now. There are only three reasons I'm watching SS and it isn't that Raw ME or the SS ME... that tells it all right there.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Alicenchains said:


> The main event scene is even worse than 95 at this point.


1995 WWE main events


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I'm usually the guy that tries to dwell on the positive aspects of the show and encourage other members on the forum to do so but by no means can I even look on the bright side of tonight's episode. Mostly boring they could do so so so much better they just don't.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Big Booboos said:


> STEPH = RATINGS





TaylorFitz said:


> Stephanie McMahon is just the best right now. I honestly think she's better now than she ever was before. She's killing it.



I agree with both.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



The G.O.A.T said:


> I agree with both.


Lol, you and them feet..


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Do we have to wait for JJ Bella and their dad to get involved?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



SpeedStick said:


> 1995 WWE main events


Yep. Those are better.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

:kermit welp


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

steph doing the pedigree :banderas


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



CHIcagoMade said:


> Steph is a better mic worker than most these geeks on the roster.


:Jordan she's alright though


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Stephanie McMahon saved that segment.


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



wkc_23 said:


> If they came out to this theme at SS, I'd mark so fucking hard. :mark: :mark:
> 
> That's my favorite song trips & steph came out to.



Hands down my favorite HHH theme, Steph coming out to that would be so dope. I agree though, Steph is on point but Brie Bella is just ehhhh.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Brie's mic skills and acting, on a scale of 1 to 999... 9.99


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :maury:maury:maury

Wheres the Pedigree GIF


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Anyone watching Brock Cena on the network? Brock just beating the shit out of him, he gives no fucks.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

now you know why WWE doesn't acknowledge Nikki and John Cena's relationship on WWE television, because she is too busy sucking the 















of The Great Khali and the Big Show backstage!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Ambrose just had a boring match with Del Rio of all people

im starting to doubt his ring abilities


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

autechrex said:


> Anyone watching Brock Cena on the network? Brock just beating the shit out of him, he gives no fucks.



If you're not, you can for $9.99 :hhh2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Actually liked raw a lot
The brock promo was awesome (cena sucked big time though)
Great match with ADR vs Ambrose
Great segment with Rollins/Slater/Ambrose
9.99 promo by HHH was 5stars
Kane is going away
Steph bitched out the twins

we have had worst


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Do we have to wait for JJ Bella or their dad to attack a Diva and defend Nikki next week?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Why does Ambrose have to be so awesome he makes me watch this wretched shit?


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Mikestarko said:


> That was a great segment. Stephanie is doing a fantastic job and Brie is improving really fast.


I agree with u. This is the best women's feud since Trish and Mickie heading into WM 22.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Brie Bella has been in wrestling for at least 9 or 10 years and her MIC skills are that? Does she even practice? The directors have to know what they are going to get out of her and how bad it looks on TV right? Then they still go ahead with it? Unbelievable.

I actually felt embarrassed in an uncomfortable way for Brie there. its like when you are watching a children's play and the kid's forget their lines.

Except Brie's in her 30s and still cant do any better.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



wkc_23 said:


>


GIF Fail. fpalm

Should've shown the SET-UP of the Pedigree. 


That's what many here are waiting for.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Triple H wins tonight. His trolling laugh is so god damn funny.

Also Heath Slater baybeeeehhh!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

I think Nikki is blowing the suit who created Total Divas behind Cena's back! Daniel Bryan is ruined so they might push JJ Bella or their dad to bully Divas instead.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Heath Slater seems like a perfect tweener, tbh, especially after tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



glenwo2 said:


> GIF Fail. fpalm
> 
> Should've shown the SET-UP of the Pedigree.
> 
> ...


That's the first one I saw man. I'm sure there will be a better one in a few.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

The WWE's face authority are the invisible people and false gods who like stupid segments and Total Divas. I hate them!!


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Stephanie basically shat all over Brie's mic work tonight. This is why we need an Stephanie/AJ feud. The promos would be more than tolerable at the very least.

BTW, I guarantee you Trips was so proud/turned on seeing his wife do the Pedigree like that. :trips5


----------



## BWRBrett (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Stephanie wearing booty shorts is best for business.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> BTW, I guarantee you Trips was so proud/turned on seeing his wife do the Pedigree like that. :trips5


Dude's gonna bury his shovel in her tonight, if you know what I'm sayin'.




His wee wee.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Maizeandbluekid said:


> Stephanie basically shat all over Brie's mic work tonight. This is why we need an Stephanie/AJ feud. The promos would be more than tolerable at the very least.
> 
> BTW, I guarantee you Trips was so proud/turned on seeing his wife do the Pedigree like that. :trips5


Well they won't do it because management (Kevin Dunn, E!) wants to give the Bellas creative control! Nikki and Brie could demand to put their idiot brother and father to confront the Authority next week because theat is what Vince would want! John Cena couldn't be cheered if he hit the Attitude Adjustment on Stupidnie McMahon!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Fucking hell what a shit Raw. I feel dirty after sitting through that.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Heath Slater could be this generation's Christian...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



BWRBrett said:


> Stephanie wearing booty shorts is best for business.


And in about 30 days we will get to see it over and over on the WWE Network for just $9.99!
:lawler


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Why was they advertising showing Cena vs Lesnar from Extreme Rules after Raw like its the first times its gonna be on the network? I mean anyone could go and watch the fucking match anytime they've wanted since the network launched.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



SAMCRO said:


> Why was they advertising showing Cena vs Lesnar from Extreme Rules after Raw like its the first times its gonna be on the network? I mean anyone could go and watch the fucking match anytime they've wanted since the network launched.


To hype up their match for Summerslam?


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

FUCK STEPHANIE MCMAHON! Are we waiting for Kevin Dunn, Michael Hayes, JJ Bella, his dad and some white skinheads to bully Stephanie McMahon in retaliation?! If it happens, I"M NOT WATCHING THIS SHIT EVER AGAIN!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Jack Thwagger said:


> To hype up their match for Summerslam?


Yeah but they was acting as if this is a first time exclusive on the network, as if we haven't had Extreme Rules 2012 on the network since launch.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



SAMCRO said:


> Yeah but they was acting as if this is a first time exclusive on the network, as if we haven't had Extreme Rules 2012 on the network since launch.


Meh, I didn't take it that way. I think they were just trying to maybe boost the chances of viewership or possibly even purchases of the network by feeding into the hype of their promo video package for Summerslam.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

Who here is gonna buy the network after tonights raw? Or has been convinced to renew after tonights raw?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



thaimasker said:


> Who here is gonna buy the network after tonights raw? Or has been convinced to renew after tonights raw?


I don't think the current product has much to do with why most have the Network to be honest... I don't have it for the PPVs, but the archived PPVs and upcoming Raws and Nitros and Legends of Wrestling style shows.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOMI*

Lol Nikki might as well have been a plant in the corner in that segment. Throughout this whole feud the dumb bitch just looks sad while the authority make Brie's life hell. Does she have a spine? Or even care about her sister? She stands around looking scared, not pissed off just dumb and scared. How about? i dunno stand up for your sister?

If your boss is treating one of your siblings like shit and abusing them, wouldn't you say screw the job and do something about it? Its not like Nikki needs the money shes Cena's GF.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

Ill never buy the network. Ill stick to streaming the only ppv i watch lol


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

Judging by the results, so glad I skipped tonight. Is someone keeping notes for the next WrestleCrap book? This year will get its own chapter.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOMI*



SAMCRO said:


> Lol Nikki might as well have been a plant in the corner in that segment. Throughout this whole feud the dumb bitch just looks sad while the authority make Brie's life hell. Does she have a spine? Or even care about her sister? She stands around looking scared, not pissed off just dumb and scared. How about? i dunno stand up for your sister?


She is a glorified groupie! A pair of tits that want to suck any suit's privates! This is why Nikki acts like a scared bitch! She looks like she wants to be raped by Michael Hayes!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



thaimasker said:


> Who here is gonna buy the network after tonights raw? Or has been convinced to renew after tonights raw?


For just $9.99 a month you bet I am going to re-up I am fully convinced!
Well not really..


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

*Nikki is going to turn on Brie at Summerlsam and the next night it's probably going to be like...:

"Brie never cared about me. She wanted the spotlight for herself."

Something along those lines. It would be something cliché I imagine.*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

So how was RAW guys? :maury


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...t_s_RAW_In_Austin_More_on_Brie_Stephanie.html



> - After tonight's WWE RAW in Austin, Texas went off the air, Stephanie McMahon and Triple H left before the ring was cleared and The Bella Twins helped to the back.
> 
> The dark main event saw Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose and Big Show defeat Bray Wyatt, Randy Orton and Seth Rollins in a six-man match


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

*The highlight of RAW ( for me ) was when Torito mototboating/humping Layla outside the ring while celebrating. That cracked a laugh out of me. The only thing that really put a smile on my face at least... That's how bad it was.*

*EDIT: Oh and Ambrose was fantastic too. *


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

Dean "watching" Seth vs. Slater and Steph vs. Brie were the best parts of tonight's episode. Everything else was a repeat of the same old


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

This was just a terrible Raw lol. Usually, I can find some positives, but this was just bad. I'd guess the best thing was Slater pinning Rollins and Ambrose's antics during the match.

The most enjoyable thing was Titus's promo on the app.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

Is the Big Show going to be this decade's Stone Cold?! CUZ I DON'T CARE IF YOU HAVE A SHAVED HEAD AND A GOATEE! YOU ARE A BIG FATASS! How many white skinheads in Cena shirts have been given a free pass to the Smackdown tapings?!


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

I mean it had to be a joke at one point, right? Vince couldn't have seriously asked them to shill the network THAT much? To me it seemed like he kept pushing them to do it and they just sarcastically didn't stop because they were sick of it. That one Smackdown incident with Cole and the app proves he's sick of it, so it must have been in a joking manner to piss Vince off because the amount of times it was mentioned was just horrible publicity for the network. It was like an annoying internet pop up ad. They had to be doing it to piss Vince off or rib him, because they really sounded like they were kidding around at times.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*



PoisonMouse said:


> I mean it had to be a joke at one point, right? Vince couldn't have seriously asked them to shill the network THAT much? To me it seemed like he kept pushing them to do it and they just sarcastically didn't stop because they were sick of it. That one Smackdown incident with Cole and the app proves he's sick of it, so it must have been in a joking manner to piss Vince off because the amount of times it was mentioned was just horrible publicity for the network. It was like an annoying internet pop up ad. They had to be doing it to piss Vince off or rib him, because they really sounded like they were kidding around at times.


Vince is such a dictator that he gets credit from white supremacist groups on how he rules the company!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

Meanwhile back in Vince's office:


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

FUCK THE WWE! FUCK TOTAL DIVAS! FUCK KEVIN DUNN! FUCK JOHN CENA AND FUCK CREATIVE!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*

This Raw....

:hhh2 Subscribe to the network, only $9.99 a month!
:brock2 I'm gonna leave Cena in a pool of blood, urine and vomit!
:hhh2 And you can see it on the Network for only $9.99!
:lawler Let's get that trending on Twitter! $9.99!
:hhh2 And now, Roman Reigns vs THE DEMON Kane in a Last Man Standing match, for no apparent reason. :russo
:reigns SPEAR!....and it's over.
:lawler And don't forget you can subscribe to the network for $9.99!
:jbl How much did you say King?
:lawler Triple H said it was $9.99 a month!
:cole3 Our next match tonight is :ambrose2 vs :adr in a Beat The Clock match
:ambrose DIRTY DEEDS! Ambrose wins!
:brock I'm gonna leave Cena in a pool of blood, urine and vomit!
:lawler All for only $9.99 a month on the network!
:bahgawd Bah gawd! It's me! Oh no, it's just Sandow again....
:henry1 And here comes the World's Strongest Man! Boom, and it's over.
:lawler Did you know that you can get Summerslam for just $9.99 by subscribing to the network? For $9.99 a month?
:cole3 It'll have this :aj2 vs aige match on there as well, for just $9.99!
:brock2 I'm gonna leave Cena in a pool of blood, urine and vomit!
:lana In Soviet Russia, WWE Network subscribes to YOU!
:zeb Aw shut up! WE THE PEOPLE!
:cole3 Don't forget, you can subscribe to the WWE network and watch every PPV ever for just $9.99 a month!
:lawler And now for some :ryback :axel vs :goldust :cody again!
....and :cody gets the pin
:bo The streak lives again! 1 and Bo!
:lawler Have I mentioned that you can subscribe right now to the WWE Network for only $9.99 a month?
:cole3 Coming up next,:jericho3 vs :harper and if Jericho wins, Harper and Rowan won't be at ringside at Summerslam
:wyatt I'mma gonna interfere and help Jericho win by DQ then! fpalm
:lelbrock I'm gonna leave Cena in a pool of blood, urine and vomit!
:jbl Now here comes :fandango And he's got a dancing Hornswoggle with him!
:summer WTF? :lol
:jbl Even more great content just like this for only $9.99 a month on the WWE network!
:cole3 Now for :rollins vs RVD! But wait! That's not RVD, that's Heath Slater! He's competing against Slater instead!
:ambrose Screw you Rollins, I'm gonna shit in your briefcase!
:rollins Goddammit, leave that alone! Wait, what.....?
SLATERWINSLOL Slater's gonna Slate! :damn
:brock I'm gonna leave Cena in a pool of blood, urine and vomit!
:hhh2 Now my lovely wife and the mother of my children is going to sign a contract to beat the shit out of Brie Bella at Summerslam! Which you can watch on the network for $9.99 a month!
:lawler I've heard that figure somewhere before...
:cole3 Here come the Bellas!
unk2 Did somebody mention my name? I'm sure I heard somebody mention my name...
:steph TIME FOR A BITCHSLAP AND PEDIGREE! DIVA HEEL BEATDOWN!
:HHH2 And that's all for this week, folks! Don't forget to subscribe to the network! Only $9.99 a month!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

the 9.99 is more than worth it to watch older ppv over and over


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*



Osize10 said:


> the 9.99 is more than worth it to watch older ppv over and over


Or the specials, or WCCW or AWA or Legends of Wrestling or... need I really go on? If people don't get the Network's value by now they are hopeless. It is great.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*



Kabraxal said:


> Or the specials, or WCCW or AWA or Legends of Wrestling or... need I really go on? If people don't get the Network's value by now they are hopeless. It is great.


Agreed brother. I've had it since the launch and I haven't breached the surface. It really is worth it to just go back and watch every single ppv ever pre-PG era and cross-promotion


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

WWE today is GARBAGE! Watch New Japan highlights on Youtube for good wrestling!


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*



Kabraxal said:


> Or the specials, or WCCW or AWA or Legends of Wrestling or... need I really go on? If people don't get the Network's value by now they are hopeless. It is great.


People only have so much time to watch wrestling a week. RAW+SD+ME+NXT is how many hours a week? Fatigue sets in on a 3 hour raw alone for alot of people.
I think the network is a great idea but they really really need to integrate it into the current product alot better,and generally improving the product aswell.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Osize10 said:


> Agreed brother. I've had it since the launch and I haven't breached the surface. It really is worth it to just go back and watch every single ppv ever pre-PG era and cross-promotion


The novelty wears off especially to younger fans. Attitude is not on chronological order,original theme for some wrestlers have been dubbed over. Commentary dubbed over.

Right now if you subscribe to the network, it'd be a fools move. (I'm not talking to those that already have the network. I'm talking to those that would sign up now)

I have the network bought it for a am push and still pay for it. After this month, I'm canceling and not renewing

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*



thaimasker said:


> People only have so much time to watch wrestling a week. RAW+SD+ME+NXT is how many hours a week? Fatigue sets in on a 3 hour raw alone for alot of people.
> I think the network is a great idea but they really really need to integrate it into the current product alot better,and generally improving the product aswell.


I don't know.. gaming and wrestling are my go to fixes... I can always find time for WMVI or The Freebirds turning on the Von Erichs or Rude winning the world title in WCW. As I've said before... if I had the temperament for the constant travel and fan interaction, I'd be in the business. Still tinker with the idea of a non wrestling role for the indies though... I'm just obsessed with wrestling.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

I can't believe people actually enjoy WWE today. Jesus

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CreamOfTheCrop (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

Anyone know where I can find a replay/stream, my Dvr Jobbed out?


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*



CreamOfTheCrop said:


> Anyone know where I can find a replay/stream, my Dvr Jobbed out?


If you live in Canada the replay is on right now.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*



LongHessa said:


> I can't believe people actually enjoy WWE today. Jesus
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They could put out Blood,Urine, and vomit on a plate and serve it to them and some people would still enjoy it


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



TromaDogg said:


> This Raw....
> 
> :hhh2 Subscribe to the network, only $9.99 a month!
> :brock2 I'm gonna leave Cena in a pool of blood, urine and vomit!
> ...


Sweet jesus! :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*



CreamOfTheCrop said:


> Anyone know where I can find a replay/stream, my Dvr Jobbed out?


doesn't putlocker have everything for streaming?


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



TromaDogg said:


> This Raw....
> 
> :hhh2 Subscribe to the network, only $9.99 a month!
> :brock2 I'm gonna leave Cena in a pool of blood, urine and vomit!
> ...


BRAVO! you just saved me 2 hours and 20 minutes of time wasted on bullshit. fuck the wwe and it's shit product. i'll wait for summerslam, watch it FOR FREE, and gladly fast-forward past at least half of the shitty matches. I'M NOT SUBSCRIBING TO THE NETWORK! EAT MY DICK TRIPS!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*



Parker said:


> So how was RAW guys? :maury


It was about $9.99 worth of entertainment.



TromaDogg said:


> This Raw....
> 
> :hhh2 Subscribe to the network, only $9.99 a month!
> :brock2 I'm gonna leave Cena in a pool of blood, urine and vomit!
> ...


:clap :jokerlol I almost coughed myself into a laughing stupor.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

*command F*

"9.99"

52 matches.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Diezffects said:


> Sweet jesus! :clap :clap :clap


It didn't take me that long honestly because I mess around with the smilies a lot on here anyway, lol

Just had to get it out of my system while all that 'SUBSCRIBE TO THE NETWORK! IT'S ONLY $9.99 A MONTH!' crap was still fresh in my brain.

It wasn't the worst episode of Raw I've ever seen but between Triple H and Lawler trying to brainwash me with the fucking network and constant replays of Bork's 'I'ma gonna leave Cena lying in his own blood, piss and puke!' promo, I feel mentally drained with WWE this week.

Even if I could get the network I'd have to take a break from watching any WWE stuff for a least a couple of days just to recover from it.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*



Parker said:


> So how was RAW guys? :maury


9.99/10


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

That ending was great. Steph pedigreeing bitches all over the place. :lmao :steph :yes :trips6 GOAT


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

RAW Thoughts:
-Did you know that you can subscribe to the WWE Network for only $9.99 per month?
-Not sure where the Last Man Standing Match between Reigns/Kane is supposed to lead into. Last time Kane went Corporate, he was a jobber. He went back into a monster and he's still jobbing.
-I thought Jim Ross was back when the Oklahoma theme song played but of course, it was the cosplaying Damien Sandow.
-Ziggler on a winning streak!
-Promo work from Rusev, Lana vs Swagger and Zeb Coulter was great again.
-Goldust and Stardust finally wrestling again. Not much of a pop for them though. That is worrisome.
-Heath Slater getting a win on TV too! Dean Ambrose's antics outside the ring was funny. What a crazy guy.
-Stephanie is doing a great job in this feud. It has gotten me to react and smile at the things she does and says. Brie is holding on her as I don't mind her. She does have a monotone voice though. But yeah, Stephanie is making this feud turn into a big name match for Summerslam. Never thought that would happen. Them pedigrees. Keep it coming Steph!

Didn't like the endless Brock Lesnar/Cena video promos. Don't care for Fandango/Diego filler, impartial to Ambrose/Del Rio match and Jericho/Wyatt Family segment. Jericho is really alone in this one. And I still don't know that subscribing to the WWE Network is only $9.99 per month. Overall above average show.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

Didn't watch the entire show last night and the recaps make it sound very disappointing. AJ / Paige seem to have been sacrificed for Brie/Steph which seems completely forced. Rollins losing indicates to me that he's in for the long haul once the authority is done with him over he jobs out the briefcase.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

Really enjoyed the show tonight! Good to see they've announced all the matches!


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

I dont understand all this moaning, I really enjoyed the show. Liked the massive use of 9.99, was fun to see that they know that they are begging for subscribers, for me it was a good way to keep this up. Liked the crowd chanting for 9.99  Really enjoyed the Cena/Brock bits and generally hyped for SS.


----------



## The Big Bratwurst (Aug 4, 2014)

I would give raw a 9.99/10 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

Such a sad state of affairs. I stopped watching as soon as the Fandango-Matadores bullshit invaded my screen. 

Trying to cover up the sheer, utter desperation of gaining more Network subscribers by putting on a fake smile and repeating the '$9.99' part as if they were 'in on the joke' was fucking tragic. 

Plus more house show standard matches that existed just to kill time and an abundance of cack thrown in between (the Fandango skit; Sandow/Henry; the aforementioned Hornswoggle dysentery) made this a pain to sit through. At least the Ambrose-ADR match was good I guess. Plus Brock going postal with his words. 

The ultra sad thing is that I don't have work until the 13th so I'll probably punish myself again by watching it live next Monday too. :|


----------



## KicksToFaces! (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

Wow, what a great Raw... Instead of focusing on making more interesting segments and matches... YOU CAN BUY THE MOTHERFUCKING WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99$!!! C'MON, PEOPLE! JUST, 9.99!!! BUY IT! WE'RE DESPERATE! And... And, if you purchase it now, you'll get to watch... Hulk Hogan's sex tape 24/7! YEAH! JUST 9.99$!!!!!


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

The best thing about WWE atm is Swagger and Zeb v Rusev and Lana by an absolute mile.

Only Ambrose/Rollins comes anywhere near it


----------



## Jakall (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

Thought it was an amazing show. The trolling by HHH was hilarious and I think they did a good job promoting SummerSlam. It really is a great card and will be a great PPV. Maybe it was because I had low expectations, but I really enjoyed this week's Raw. Can't wait til SummerSlam.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

Highlights of RAW for me
>Lana/Rusev, Swagger/Zeb (as always, wish it got more physical between Jack and Rusev, but I think him getting beat up just makes him a more sympathetic face)
>Everything involved with Slater
>Brie/Steph
>$9.99
Everything else was a dud.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

Biggest card in Summerslam history? Are they having a laugh?!

I can think of about 15 cards that are much bigger.

Anyway, the show was rubbish last night - I find it really intriguing that Stephanie/Brie have closed the show for two weeks running, I actually really quite like that. Stephanie's pedigree was terrific too! Loved the Rusev/Swagger segment, the crowd was well into it. Also loved the Beat the Clock matches and good to see Ziggler coming off the winning end for once. But that aside, I'm really sick of seeing Reigns/Kane, Jericho/Wyatts, RVD in any capacity...

Can't WAIT for next week's show!  The main man is back to celebrate his birthday!


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

The Cena/Lesnar promo was awesome, didn't think too much for the rest of the show though. Next week should pick up with Hogan there and it being the go home show.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

Hey, has anybody made a joke about $9.99! That would be sooooo funny zomg!!!1111oneeleven


----------



## WorrallJack (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

I really do not like the brie storyline, could not care less about her.
PS. please check out my new blog which does a live raw review, you can check it out at this link:
http://worrallsworld.weebly.com/blog/live-raw-review-4814


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

I didn't watch the end and just read what happened and for a second I thought it said HHH pedigreed Nikki and got super excited.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

HHH literally had the crowd chanting the price point for the WWE Network as Raw's opening. The dude might be the best thing to happen to WWE with the Heel stuff he is doing as the authority and being behind NXT (along with bringing legends back and already large indie stars to NXT).


----------



## e1987p (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO THE WWE NETWORK FOR 9.99! WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD, URINE & VOMIT*



Maizeandbluekid said:


> This is why we need an Stephanie/AJ feud. The promos would be more than tolerable at the very least.


:faint:
Because have big cmpunk chants all over the promos is better.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Lesnar will attack Hogan and victimize him next Monday. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

Horrible fucking show, it's not even a wrestling show anymore, the focus of wrestling has totally been shifted from that to worrying about promoting feuds in another way.

And Steph vs Brie closing again is getting out of hand now, fucking horrible.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*



Lord Humongous said:


> Lesnar will attack Hogan and victimize him next Monday.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Small part of me hopes Rusev tries to attack Hogan and the new Real American makes the save.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*



Arthurgos said:


> HHH literally had the crowd chanting the price point for the WWE Network as Raw's opening.


:lmao For all the complaining, the whole place was chanting the Network price and playing along which I find hilarious given the butthurt over it. The fact that he was able to take something that is usually annoying and make it funny is pretty damn great imo. And if people unsubscribed or decided not to subscribe over an obvious over the top and self deprecating promo then there isn't really much to be said. They were making fun of themselves more than anything else with that yet as usual too many people take everything to heart and get mad over nothing. 

Pretty decent show. Brock/Cena video package :mark: :mark:. This match feels 10x bigger than Punk/Lesnar and 10x more personal than HHH/Lesnar. It definitely has a big fight feel and I actually think the limited interaction is working in its favour. I can't wait to see these guys standing across the ring from each other for the first time whether it's next week or Summerslam itself. This just feels special. 

Rollins/Ambrose has been wonderful. I don't see why everybody is getting mad about it being a midcard feud. It is a midcard feud, at least, it's what midcard feuds used to be. These guys are getting ample time, ample development and both of them have looked great throughout. I can't wait for their match and I'm thinking we're going to get a potential show stealing ladder match for the brief case which would be awesome. We could be on to a new Rocky/HHH type of feud where these 2 fight each other as they rise through the ranks. I wouldn't mind that one damn bit. 

Stephanie absolutely slayed Brie in that promo. Damn. And then those fucking pedigrees. 

:banderas :steph :trips5 :banderas :steph :trips5

Holy shit that was awesome lol. Brie was awful with her half of the promo but everything from when Stephanie started talking was brilliant. Dat table and chair shuffle by Triple 'Sweeper' H. :lol I'm looking forward to this match and I don't care what anybody says. Stephanie has single handedly carried this thing to being more than watchable. Take notes from the boss, kiddies. That's how it's done. 

Looking forward to Ambrose's match reveal on SD and next week. Hopefully there won't be too much Hogan Birthday crap. And all I have left to say is YOU CAN SEE JOHN CENA GET THE BLOOD PISS AND VOMIT BEAT OUT OF HIM FOR ONLY $9.99 8*D

:trips2 :brock2 :vince5


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

Again thanks to this thread, not sure I would've made through Raw without you guys, and its a good thing I did b/c the Ambrose/Rollins segment was totally worth it, best match/segment of the night IMO. And watching the Bellas get completely owned was strangely satisfying (I thought you were supposed to want to see the faces prevail though?)

The rest of Raw was entertaining but not in the way it should be (well I guess as long as its entertaining it doesn't matter)outside of the Ambrose/ADR match and the Lesnar/Cena video package, those were both very good.

Overall I give Raw this week, that's right you got it, a 9.99/10 :bo


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

Raw wouldn't be great to watch without these forums. Arigato to whoever created this site 12 years ago


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

Only good part was Slater getting a win over Rollins, but that was only a "fact of the matter" thing for me, as Ambrose is starting to have the Brie Bella "How the fuck is this supposed to be a face??" effect on me and frankly I'm tired of him interrupting would-be-interesting matches and I'm just sick of the whole distraction angle altogether. It's overdone.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

Great RAW again.

*+/-*




+ The Authority segment was :mark:. Rollins and Orton looked like a million bucks in those suits. 
+ Reigns-Kane LMS was fun. Might be one of Reigns' best singles matches so far. Those kendo stick shots by Kane :mark:
+ Lesnar-Cena video package was fantastic, but no need to show it twice in 2 hours. :side: 
I do like how they've built the feud so far tho. Pretty hyped for Cena-Lesnar.
+ Ambrose & Del Rio delivered again, though their match at Main Event was better.
+ Tag match and Jericho-Harper were OK
+ Sandow-Henry and Cesaro-Ziggler were short and sweet
+ RUS-USA segment was nicely done again
+ Layla  match was meh tho. Hornswoggle-Torito the feud of the century continues :mark:
+ Kane gives up his mask? :hmm:
+ Renee :lenny
+ BO-TIME, THE INSPIRATIONAL ONE :mark:
+ Holy fuck. Rollins just lost to Heath f'n Slater :lmao Dean was hilarious throughout. 
+ Contract signing was good. Steph been freakin ON the whole night. Steph with a Pedigree. :mark: 


- Rose segment :deandre
- Paige interview :deandre


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

Just reading up about last night's show (mainly to see what happened during the bit I missed, the Lana/Rusev segment)

So am I right in thinking then, that Rusev squashed Sin Cara AND THE ENTIRE MATCH TOOK PLACE DURING THE COMMERCIAL BREAK? fpalm fpalm fpalm

cole3 'Which you could have seen if you'd downloaded the WWE App!')

Jesus fucking wept. What a disaster last night was.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*



wjd1989 said:


> Biggest card in Summerslam history? Are they having a laugh?!
> 
> I can think of about 15 cards that are much bigger.


Go ahead and list them. 1988 (Mega Powers/Mega Bucks), 1992 (Macho/Warrior and Hart/Smith), 1996 (Shawn/Vader and Mankind/Taker), 1997 (Bret/Taker and Austin/Owen), 1998 (Stone Cold/Taker and HHH/Rock), 2001 (Rock/Booker and Angle/Austin), 2002 (Rock/Brock and Shawn/Trips), 2005 (Hogan/Shawn), 2009 (Punk/Hardy and Orton/Cena), 2011 (Punk/Cena), 2012 (Brock/HHH and Punk/Cena/Show), 2013 (Cena/DB and Punk/Brock). 

That's 12 that I've come up with that I think are better or at least on par with this SummerSlam.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

I don't usually comment on the endings of RAW because they usually suck.

I really loved the ending of last night's RAW though when HHH cut Brie off from helping her sister.


----------



## El_Dandy44 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

A truly awful episode. Embarrassingly bad.


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

This week's raw was not an episode of raw, it was a 2-3 hour advert for why we all need to have the wwe network, it annoyed me so badly I put my camera on and ripped on this wwe network talk. Seriously I am not alone , we just want to watch raw and not have wwe network forced on us constantly.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

6/10 Raw. Was ok. I've never been all that annoyed before about the plugging of the network as it's what they are meant to do, but last night took the mick a bit. Especially because it seems like we're the last country in the world to get it. Rollins v Slater with Ambrose messing about with the briefcase, Colter and Lana, Contract signing were the highlights for me


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Parker said:


> Drinking game, errrrbody.
> 
> "Bitch"
> "WWE App"
> ...


RIP Parker's liver.


----------



## NineNinetyNine (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

Subscribe to WWE Network for just 9.99


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*



NineNinetyNine said:


> Subscribe to WWE Network for just 9.99


Sure thing Paul.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



Parker said:


> Drinking game, errrrbody.
> 
> "Bitch"
> "WWE App"
> ...


----------



## NineNinetyNine (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*



TheMenace said:


> Sure thing Paul.


*9.99* Only. Keep that in mind


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

I knew someone was gonna get that as their users name.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

I just got around to watching it, and I have to say that was one of the most embarrassing episodes of WWE anything I have ever watched.

Look I understand they need to push the Network because the numbers are not close to what they want. And I get that Summerslam is the 2nd biggest PPV of the year, but here's where everything falls apart.

HHH said himself that this may be the most stacked Summerslam card ever, and he may be right. On paper this looks like it could rival Summerslam 2002. I doubt it surpasses it but with the card they have right now it could be a top 5 Summerslam easily. The WWE should be letting the card speak for itself, not begging and turning their entire broadcast into a running joke. Instead of constantly pointing out how much the Network costs, why don't they just keep pointing out how amazing the card is. 

I'm sorry but if Brock Lesnar and John Cena are not big enough draws to carry Summerslam in 2014 on their own, then maybe the WWE needs to re-assess their entire product. Those are 2 of the 10 greatest names in wrestling history, and instead of just selling that they are begging. It's gotten to the point where it's just embarrassing.


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*



Timpatriot said:


> 6/10 Raw. Was ok. I've never been all that annoyed before about the plugging of the network as it's what they are meant to do, but last night took the mick a bit. *Especially because it seems like we're the last country in the world to get it.* Rollins v Slater with Ambrose messing about with the briefcase, Colter and Lana, Contract signing were the highlights for me



WWE network will be up live in UK on October 1st. Just two more months mate.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

I totally :mark: anytime Randy Orton shows up in pants reminds me of the good old days when he actually was motivated to wear nice clothes on tv


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

I read a Rogers Cable post that here in Canada, it's going to be $11.99 a month. It's already started... fpalm

Now what are they going to do or say?!


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> If there is no Lesnar or Cena... how do they expect to build a decent feud. I mean it's only been set for a couple weeks, that gives them 1 Raw show to build their feud... wow good job. It should have build over the summer.


I was thinking the same thing. But the video that they showed about 5 times helped the feud stay current. And hey Cena was filming a movie!


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

Reigns vs Kane wasnt as bad as people make it out to be

i think the Dean ambrose vs Kane match from payback was alot worse 

Kane will make anyone look bad in the ring though


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*



Garty said:


> I read a Rogers Cable post that here in Canada, it's going to be $11.99 a month. It's already started... fpalm
> 
> Now what are they going to do or say?!


I'm thinking the 2 extra dollars are the dreaded HIDDEN TAXES/FEES that the "suits" never mention. :side:

(or maybe Rogers Cable are just a bit more Greedy? :shrug )


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

So just watching raw as I accidentally wiped my recording forgetting it was Tuesday morning and thinking my recorded raw was from last week. Anyway they cut the 9.99 a stuff from Hunters promo, which made reigns' comment about HHH liking "good deals" seem odd and out of place as no deal was mentioned


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*



glenwo2 said:


> Fuck Rogers


Fixed.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

What's this? In Canada we'll have to go through Rogers to get the network? Eff that...


----------



## The Philosopher (Mar 17, 2009)

Austin 9:99 says I just subscribed to the WWE Network


----------



## Bruno mat (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: SUBSCRIBE TO WWE NETWORK FOR $9.99! BUT WAIT...THERE'S MORE...BLOOD & URINE & VOM*

sandow suck


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



TJC93 said:


> How many times will Reigns get up at 9


The same number of times two-out-of-three-falls matches split the first two falls one each. The same number of times fatal four-way matches are won by the current champion no matter how often they say his chances are low because he can lose without really losing. The same number of times one-on-one matches turn into tag team matches after two other guys interfere. The same number of times two guys who are both being pushed have a match that ends in a DQ so neither loses clean. The same number of times that Cole says "vintage ______" or something else gratuitous and predictable.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 8/4 Monday Night Raw*



epbbi said:


> The same number of times two-out-of-three-falls matches split the first two falls one each. The same number of times fatal four-way matches are won by the current champion no matter how often they say his chances are low because he can lose without really losing. The same number of times one-on-one matches turn into tag team matches after two other guys interfere. The same number of times two guys who are both being pushed have a match that ends in a DQ so neither loses clean. The same number of times that Cole says "vintage ______" or something else gratuitous and predictable.


.
Same number of times cena kicks out at 2 1/2


----------

